# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Please keep this thread for posting and discussing Spoilers about tonight's show. Enjoy it everyone that is going. Wish to discuss it Spoiler free, go HERE: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-r...poiler-thread-post-spoilers-other-thread.html​


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*



Addychu said:


> So its that time for me to do a post about it, asking who is going and to see if anyone want to meet up for a drink or something, would be pretty cool aha, maybe sad but who cares. :shrugs
> 
> I am staying over night with my boyfriend and will be having drinks after nonetheless.
> 
> ...


I hope to see you on tv Addy! :mark:


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*

Not going obviously but i can't wait to watch. England has some of the hottest, loudest crowds in the world.


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*

Heading to the SmackDown in Machester that week, unfortunately was too slow for decent tickets to RAW.

TH


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*



TheHidden01 said:


> Heading to the SmackDown in Machester that week, unfortunately was too slow for decent tickets to RAW.
> 
> TH


I should really pay better attention to when these things go on sale, been looking for an excuse to visit the UK and this would've totally worked. 

Raincheck Addy? :bearo


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*



Addychu said:


> So its that time for me to do a post about it, asking who is going and to see if anyone want to meet up for a drink or something, would be pretty cool aha, maybe sad but who cares. :shrugs
> 
> I am staying over night with my boyfriend and will be having drinks after nonetheless.
> 
> ...


I'm off to it. It'll be my third show but my friend who I'm going with hasn't been before, so hopefully it'll be a good show for him.

We're in block 112 on row Q.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I hope to see you on tv Addy! :mark:


You will dont worry, I managed to get seats near the ring at the camera side, ill also do a smaller sign that wont get frikkin covered in beer. -.-
Ill let you know on here what it says once ive made it, I cant wait... AGAIN!

:x:x


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*



Addychu said:


> You will dont worry, I managed to get seats near the ring at the camera side, ill also do a smaller sign that wont get frikkin covered in beer. -.-
> Ill let you know on here what it says once ive made it, I cant wait... AGAIN!
> 
> :x:x


You have a talent for getting good seats. Hope your sign is memorable.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*

I'm actually not going for once - which is kinda shocking for me - as I'll most likely be in Australia at that time. I'm honestly gonna miss it.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*

Im going Raw Manchester im in section C which is floor seats that face the big screen and is behind commentary. Im so excited this is my first ever WWE show im going to


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*

I'm going with the other half, we're sitting Block D floor area, I think its around the time keeper area looking at arena's crude map, wish I could have camera side but I have least the side where the camera's are so most talent face that way for them and Paige usually poses in the corner I'm sitting aige


----------



## hss1v07 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*

I got Block G, Row C. Going with a friend - the O2 is the best one I've been to so far (May 2014). I've made signs before - and got on TV twice - signs are defo the best way to get on TV lol.

I got ringside SD tickets too, Block A Row G (pretty sure that's opposite the TV cameras) - but my friend can't go to that - so I may potentially have to sell them - So if anyone fancies another night in manchester - give a shout out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*



Addychu said:


> So its that time for me to do a post about it, asking who is going and to see if anyone want to meet up for a drink or something, would be pretty cool aha, maybe sad but who cares. :shrugs
> 
> I am staying over night with my boyfriend and will be having drinks after nonetheless.
> 
> ...



No drinks, but I'll meet you at a bed and breakfast. :millhouse


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*



IDONTSHIV said:


> No drinks, but I'll meet you at a bed and breakfast. :millhouse


I need free drinks, or no bed and breakfast. :x

Im so excited for WWE to come back to the UK! :mark:


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*

*I may go, just for the craic.*


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*



just1988 said:


> *I may go, just for the craic.*


You should, it really is a lot of fun, the atmosphere, only happens twice a year, so make it to RAW atleast. :wink2:


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*

Havent been too a show since the cardiff one last november. 
Will prob get tickets for raw next year when my oldest boy is old enough. 

Not been to a raw since the raw after wm25 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*

I honestly could not pay to go to a WWE show now. I couldn't bring myself to fund that company. When ROH comes back to the UK for a PCW show (or even their own tour :mark), I'll be getting tickets. I'm excited for Lucha Future at the Royal Albert Hall though, that show is going to fucking rock.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*



Addychu said:


> You should, it really is a lot of fun, the atmosphere, only happens twice a year, so make it to RAW atleast. :wink2:


*I've been to a few but the show is usually pretty flat. They give us a dull show because they know the crowd are hungry for wrestling and react well either way.
*


----------



## lidoradir (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*

the shows are sold out or i can still order ?
can you send me site to order please ?


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*

SO guys lets start updating this thread again, its very soon, where are you all going to be sitting?? Are you local to the arena? Are you staying over night, im so excited, even though WWE isnt at its best, you cant beat a good atmosphere.

I still dont know what tshirt to wear, I wore AJs one last time... I like Cesaro alot and Sasha is a great diva.

:mark::mark:


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*



Addychu said:


> SO guys lets start updating this thread again, its very soon, where are you all going to be sitting?? Are you local to the arena? Are you staying over night, im so excited, even though WWE isnt at its best, you cant beat a good atmosphere.
> 
> I still dont know what tshirt to wear, I wore AJs one last time... I like Cesaro alot and Sasha is a great diva.
> 
> :mark::mark:


How much are the best tickets?(Need it to compare to Birmingham)


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*



The Shield said:


> How much are the best tickets?(Need it to compare to Birmingham)


I paid around 95 for the best tickets... Obviously you get vip ones, they would be a few hundred ha.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*



Addychu said:


> I paid around 95 for the best tickets... Obviously you get vip ones, they would be a few hundred ha.


Fu*king worth it m8,gonna get rekt (standard uk speaking :lol)

I wouldn't mind paying for those seats

Also,i don't want to be in the seats where the fans only view the wrestlers backside(when they do promos etc,) what aisle/seats are those?


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 8/11/15*

I'm going ..


I got seats high up but not too high up, just where I like to sit. Wasn't the last Manchester show the one where Cena fought Cesaro and Swagger, and then Bryan and Punk vs Wyatts, the the Sheild had their first encounter with the Wyatts? That was a fucking awesome night.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 8/11/15*

Just reconfirming I'll be there, got floor seats about 8 rows back on the side the camera's are positioned around the area there is usually a walkway for the time keepers area so hoping for a heel getaway in that area haha, paid £74 each for them. 

We where gonna drive back to Glasgow after the show but decided to stay overnight in Manchester and call in Cumbria to see my mother on the way back on Tuesday. Got a fairly cheap Premier Inn booked about 1 mile from the arena for £50 with 24h parking.

Hopefully gonna pick up a Becky T-shirt while I'm there I may even go all out and get the goggles too


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 8/11/15*



tommo010 said:


> Just reconfirming I'll be there, got floor seats about 8 rows back on the side the camera's are positioned around the area there is usually a walkway for the time keepers area so hoping for a heel getaway in that area haha, paid £74 each for them.
> 
> We where gonna drive back to Glasgow after the show but decided to stay overnight in Manchester and call in Cumbria to see my mother on the way back on Tuesday. Got a fairly cheap Premier Inn booked about 1 mile from the arena for £50 with 24h parking.
> 
> Hopefully gonna pick up a Becky T-shirt while I'm there I may even go all out and get the goggles too


Yes mine are floor seats too, I cant remember where abouts though... Just where the cameras will be facing... Ill be looking awesome and have my blue hair, ill have a sign too, so if come say hi if you see me. 

Im staying in a hotel too, I cant wait, probably a premier inn too!



The Shield said:


> Fu*king worth it m8,gonna get rekt (standard uk speaking :lol)
> 
> I wouldn't mind paying for those seats
> 
> Also,i don't want to be in the seats where the fans only view the wrestlers backside(when they do promos etc,) what aisle/seats are those?


It was 92 pounds for the seat...

ENTRANCE: BLOCK A,
BLOCK: BLOCK A, ROW: D, SEAT: 14


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 8/11/15*

I posted in this thread earlier I am so excited for Raw in Manchester which is my hometown. Im going on my own though so will feel a bit weird


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Lets keep this thread relevant ha and updated guys.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

*I may yet go and do a Day in the Life video for US fans to see what it's like going to an event in the UK.*


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



just1988 said:


> *I may yet go and do a Day in the Life video for US fans to see what it's like going to an event in the UK.*


Actually that sounds like a great idea... Interview some fans too.

:thumbsup


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Addychu said:


> Actually that sounds like a great idea... Interview some fans too.
> 
> :thumbsup


*I'll have to see if I'm free that week, I am such a terrible long term planner. Tickets shouldn't be a problem, can't see them selling out. May go to both shows (guessing Smackdown is there the next night?)*


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



just1988 said:


> *I'll have to see if I'm free that week, I am such a terrible long term planner. Tickets shouldn't be a problem, can't see them selling out. May go to both shows (guessing Smackdown is there the next night?)*


Yes it is and it probably wont be, well yes, id be interested in watching that video, seriously a great idea. :thumbsup


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Wish I got tickets, always say I'm going to go some year to live tapings, but never get round to it. So really have to pull the finger out next year.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 8/11/15*



Addychu said:


> Yes mine are floor seats too, I cant remember where abouts though... Just where the cameras will be facing... Ill be looking awesome and have my blue hair, ill have a sign too, so if come say hi if you see me.
> 
> Im staying in a hotel too, I cant wait, probably a premier inn too!
> 
> ...












Should give people an idea where they are sitting, we're in Block D Row R Seats 15/16


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 8/11/15*



tommo010 said:


> Should give people an idea where they are sitting, we're in Block D Row R Seats 15/16


So awesome!! Im so excited, I loved it in november and I didn't even stay the night, I would totally love to meet people from wf there too. :mark:


----------



## Cat_L (Dec 20, 2014)

We're in Block D Row D...they don't look too bad a selection. Looking forward to it nonetheless!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



just1988 said:


> *I may yet go and do a Day in the Life video for US fans to see what it's like going to an event in the UK.*


That sounds like a cool idea are you doing this before Raw/Smackdown tv tapings in Manchester?. Im going Raw


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I'm in block 113 so should get on TV.


----------



## MorecambeFC (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*



Addychu said:


> SO guys lets start updating this thread again, its very soon, where are you all going to be sitting?? Are you local to the arena? Are you staying over night, im so excited, even though WWE isnt at its best, you cant beat a good atmosphere.
> 
> I still dont know what tshirt to wear, I wore AJs one last time... I like Cesaro alot and Sasha is a great diva.
> 
> :mark::mark:


Can't wait, would be more than up for meeting people for a drink before the show! Will be sporting my Rollins top. 

Taking ages to come around and then have both Raw and NXT within a month!


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*



MorecambeFC said:


> Can't wait, would be more than up for meeting people for a drink before the show! Will be sporting my Rollins top.
> 
> Taking ages to come around and then have both Raw and NXT within a month!


Sadly im not going to NXT... My work are being douches about time off near christmas... But cool, er ill message you now (so I remember who you are aha!) and then ill message you when im off to Manchester, we will have a drink before the show for sure! Ill definitely have one afterwards too and whilst watching of course.

Im so excited too. :mark:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: SO who's going to Manchester Raw?*



Addychu said:


> Sadly im not going to NXT... My work are being douches about time off near christmas... But cool, er ill message you now (so I remember who you are aha!) and then ill message you when im off to Manchester, we will have a drink before the show for sure! Ill definitely have one afterwards too and whilst watching of course.
> 
> Im so excited too. :mark:


Welcome to MY city..


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Leaving it a little late to get good tickets, but I'm thinking of going...


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



NJ88 said:


> Leaving it a little late to get good tickets, but I'm thinking of going...


http://www.stubhub.co.uk/wwe-ticket...phones-4u-arena-manchester-9-11-2015-9294126/

Have a look here Naomi you may find something decent although looking at some of the prices they are quite inflated for the good seats.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



tommo010 said:


> http://www.stubhub.co.uk/wwe-ticket...phones-4u-arena-manchester-9-11-2015-9294126/
> 
> Have a look here Naomi you may find something decent although looking at some of the prices they are quite inflated for the good seats.


Thankyou! I'm not majorly bothered about getting really good seats, the atmosphere will make it fun either way. As long as I know what's going on, it'll be a good laugh :grin2:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Ill be wearing Paige's think again t shirt


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Would have loved to have gone myself as it's an hour away. I'll have a drink at home in your honor those of you who are going. Enjoy your night!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Just booked, in section 204 so it could be worse! Looking forward to going, hope it'll be a good show!


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

So its next month... Any updates? When do WWE normally tell us about the Superstars appearances? 

:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

The Manchester / Liverpool crowds are average.

The London crowd is easily top 5 in the world.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Shall be going, me and 5 friends. Will likely be sporting an Ambrose shirt and a pair of goggles (I'll look like a goof, but Becky >)

Hoping for a good atmosphere, as i doubt the stuff in the ring will be much good. Looking forward to it either way.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Addychu said:


> So its next month... Any updates? When do WWE normally tell us about the Superstars appearances?
> 
> :grin2::grin2:


http://www.wwe.com/events/wweraw-manchester-nov9

Looks like it's Red team primarily booked for this Raw, I know it's highly likely we'll see majority of the active roster as these teams are more for house shows but it may give you an idea of who we may see.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



tommo010 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/events/wweraw-manchester-nov9
> 
> Looks like it's Red team primarily booked for this Raw, I know it's highly likely we'll see majority of the active roster as these teams are more for house shows but it may give you an idea of who we may see.


Not the Big Show AGAIN... But okay, will be alright, im guessing we wont be seeing Cena, which I dont mind but god, he is great at working up the crowd.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I bet it will be Cesaro jobbing to Big Show again. :mj4

Looking forward to this show anyway, love me some good ol' English crowd.


----------



## Cat_L (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Does anyone know when superstar appearances will be announced for this? Would probably go to meet almost anyone...within reason.


----------



## esarty (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I'm heading to my first show in a few years, Block A middle of Row E - best seats I've ever had by a mile, normally up in the rafters. Can't wait - now just need to pick the right wrestling shirt to make it easy for the family to spot me on TV!


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Nah not going up Manchester to see the WWE I don't even do that for United. Going to go to the house show at the O2 though I only live like 30, 40 mins from there.

I like house shows more even though faces win most of the time, weird things happen at house shows. I remember Punk doing that super spinning GTS to Ziggler I think, I wish I had a better phone to record that back then.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Repping my Paige t shirt for my fav diva. I do hope Dean is there as well


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

*My favourite time of the WWE calendar; I can just chillax & enjoy ...
























... doing something else, with the peace of mind that I know absolutely NOTHING will happen during their UK Live shows. 

Telephone boxes, taxis, WE ARE AWESOME, WE ARE REDUNDANT, JBL!, a Wade Barrett win, authority conveniently on holiday & story progression dropping massively from the usual 5% to 0%; man, it's Christmas come early for some. 

:cena*


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I'm going to this! :mark: Block 113, Row B so decent seats. Usually miss the sale and end up on one of the very top rows :lol
Just hoping we get a good show this year, as it's usually really bad, although the atmosphere makes up for it. Last year was RAW is Ryback though, awful :lol

Also got some more friends that want to come but it seems like the event is sold out! Not too fussed where they sit, so if anybody winds up selling 2 tickets together or knowing someone that is, give me a holla.


----------



## Preston Rover (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Looking forward to this seeing as its my first ever RAW. Got tickets as a surprise for my birthday from my other half. She could not stand wrestling at one point, but after buying me the tickets she started watching RAW & Smackdown and now she marks out for New Day. We are sitting in the front row of the top tier behind the Commentators, we also managed to get a cheap hotel just an hour away.

Does anyone know if there will be a meet & greet session?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Preston Rover said:


> Looking forward to this seeing as its my first ever RAW. Got tickets as a surprise for my birthday from my other half. She could not stand wrestling at one point, but after buying me the tickets she started watching RAW & Smackdown and now she marks out for New Day. We are sitting in the front row of the top tier behind the Commentators, we also managed to get a cheap hotel just an hour away.
> 
> Does anyone know if there will be a meet & greet session?


I think @Addychu was talking about a possible meet


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I'll be repping the full Sin Cara mask and hoodie so none of my freinds see me there lmao I'll look so stupid.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



tommo010 said:


> I think @Addychu was talking about a possible meet


Well yes, I'd love to meet people from the forum but I'm not sure if he's talking about the superstars meet and greet... Signings etc.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

no mention of a meet and greet in manchester..its usual for that to happen anyway as buses bring talent to the venue to go over the whole show about 1pm (some 6 hours before showtime)


----------



## Preston Rover (Aug 20, 2015)

Sorry I meant the Superstars! That's a shame that there's not one in Manchester!


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



validreasoning said:


> no mention of a meet and greet in manchester..its usual for that to happen anyway as buses bring talent to the venue to go over the whole show about 1pm (some 6 hours before showtime)


Thanks for this I'm not sure I want to travel to White City or Central to see Sheamus or Big Show. But still seeing Big Show then watching the house show later I could make a day of it. 
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



validreasoning said:


> no mention of a meet and greet in manchester..its usual for that to happen anyway as buses bring talent to the venue to go over the whole show about 1pm (some 6 hours before showtime)


God, locally... Westfield is great and Oxford but god, I only want to see Ziggler... So I will travel to maybe see him, I think thats a sunday?


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Addychu said:


> God, locally... Westfield is great and Oxford but god, I only want to see Ziggler... So I will travel to maybe see him, I think thats a sunday?


Yeah was hoping to see New Day only people on that list I may consider making the trip for is Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns but I don't think I'm going to go to Scotland. Nottingham for Reigns maybe but I'm not a big fan of either to really be serious. 
I don't care for Big Show much anymore but to see a guy his size close up is still cool. Plus White City isn't really a mission for me.

Edit Lol got Glasgow and Cardiff mixed up.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



T'Challa said:


> Yeah was hoping to see New Day only people on that list I may consider making the trip for is Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns but I don't think I'm going to go to Scotland. Nottingham for Reigns maybe but I'm not a big fan of either to really be serious.
> I don't care for Big Show much anymore but to see a guy his size close up is still cool. Plus White City isn't really a mission for me.
> 
> Edit Lol got Glasgow and Cardiff mixed up.


Same, but would be awesome to see how big he realllllly is, but I think I might be working that day, I cant remember, plus I have a little crush on Ziggler, so id love to just meet him, LMAO! 

So how far is Cardiff from London?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I may consider popping into Glasgow to see Ambrose I'm usually off on Thursdays anyway. Wish I lived near Leeds though would love to meet Paige :banderas 

Gonna chance the arena 12pm/1pm on Raw day though maybe scout some of them arriving at the venue. 



T'Challa said:


> Yeah was hoping to see New Day only people on that list I may consider making the trip for is Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns but I don't think I'm going to go to Scotland. Nottingham for Reigns maybe but I'm not a big fan of either to really be serious.
> I don't care for Big Show much anymore but to see a guy his size close up is still cool. Plus White City isn't really a mission for me.
> 
> Edit Lol got Glasgow and Cardiff mixed up.


Flights between London and Glasgow are not so bad average £30/£60 depending on airline, I make a trip to London once or twice a year to watch Tottenham play. 



Addychu said:


> So how far is Cardiff from London?


About 150 miles iirc I remember having to drive between the 2 when I lived down that way took about 3 hours to get there.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Addychu said:


> Same, but would be awesome to see how big he realllllly is, but I think I might be working that day, I cant remember, plus I have a little crush on Ziggler, so id love to just meet him, LMAO!
> 
> So how far is Cardiff from London?


I googled it but by car about 3 hrs.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I really should of googled it tbh, sorry guys for being lazy...


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I'll be going. Taking a 'Vader for HoF' sign.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Mastodonic said:


> I'll be going. Taking a 'Vader for HoF' sign.


Ill see if I can see that sign around, what seats did you get?


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Addychu said:


> Ill see if I can see that sign around, what seats did you get?


Can't quite remember. B tier, I think? I checked the seating plan, I think they're on the hard cam.

How early do tickets usually arrive in the post?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Mastodonic said:


> Can't quite remember. B tier, I think? I checked the seating plan, I think they're on the hard cam.
> 
> How early do tickets usually arrive in the post?


There should have been an option to request them by post or print them when you booked , if by post they should have arrived by now or at least be due anytime I would check your confirmation email I just usually print mine it saves the nervous wait when it gets this close to the event and they still haven't arrived.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Mastodonic said:


> Can't quite remember. B tier, I think? I checked the seating plan, I think they're on the hard cam.
> 
> How early do tickets usually arrive in the post?


I couldnt get real tickets... We got E-tickets only, so check your email, I lost my email about my tickets and had to log onto the main site and re-download them lol, so just double check like @tommo010 said. 

And cool, ill atleast find your sign alittle easier. :mark:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

WWE Raw Manchester is officially sold out this tv taping is gonna be epic. I remember last time WWE did the tv taping here the crowd was wild


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



validreasoning said:


> no mention of a meet and greet in manchester..its usual for that to happen anyway as buses bring talent to the venue to go over the whole show about 1pm (some 6 hours before showtime)


Paige is coming to Leeds and I'm not working... yeah I just marked out. Dat photo opp


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



deanambroselover said:


> WWE Raw Manchester is officially sold out this tv taping is gonna be epic. I remember last time WWE did the tv taping here the crowd was wild


I was in two minds about whether to go or not and was gonna make a decision closer to the time because of the cost of it. A bad hangover, the announcement of it being sold out and undertakers scheduled appearance means i've thrown cautious to the wind and bought two tickets for Raw, one for Smackdown and even got one for the house show in Leeds, all for a grand total of 135 quid, can't argue with that.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



A PG Attitude said:


> I was in two minds about whether to go or not and was gonna make a decision closer to the time because of the cost of it. A bad hangover, the announcement of it being sold out and undertakers scheduled appearance means i've thrown cautious to the wind and bought two tickets for Raw, one for Smackdown and even got one for the house show in Leeds, all for a grand total of 135 quid, can't argue with that.


Im glad you got that ticket for Raw its gonna be epic im going to Raw first WWE show ever im attending in my hometown. Im so tempted to get a ticket for Smackdown after this Undertaker announcement but not sure work would let me have three days off as ive already booked off Monday,Tuesday I so wanna go though. Btw im so jealous your going to that signing with Paige I wish she did one in Manchester I so wanna meet her


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



deanambroselover said:


> Im glad you got that ticket for Raw its gonna be epic im going to Raw first WWE show ever im attending in my hometown. Im so tempted to get a ticket for Smackdown after this Undertaker announcement but not sure work would let me have three days off as ive already booked off Monday,Tuesday I so wanna go though. Btw im so jealous your going to that signing with Paige I wish she did one in Manchester I so wanna meet her


Yeah it should be great! Got the Leeds icket cos Ric Flair is gonna be there and it'd be totally awkward if I meet Paige and she asks me if i'm going to the show tonight only for me to say nah haha. I went to the Raw in Manchester two years ago and the crowd was great, security chased a fake goldust and fake kane having an impromtu wrestling match in the crowd. Its on youtube.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I can't go, but looking forward to the house show in Madrid on November 7th.

Do us proud Manchester and give Cena and Reigns the booing of their lives!


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

the new 5th Waytt Family member :


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Wait is the undertaker finally coming back to the UK?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



A PG Attitude said:


> Yeah it should be great! Got the Leeds icket cos Ric Flair is gonna be there and it'd be totally awkward if I meet Paige and she asks me if i'm going to the show tonight only for me to say nah haha. I went to the Raw in Manchester two years ago and the crowd was great, security chased a fake goldust and fake kane having an impromtu wrestling match in the crowd. Its on youtube.


I think all UK shows are gonna be good considering Cena isnt doing it, Randy is injured and Alberto Del Rio has indy dates to still do so he may not be part of the tour so there getting legends like Ric and Undertaker to be part of this tour. OMG that sounds so funny security chasing fake goldust and kane at that Manchester show two years ago I need to look that up. I think UK crowds are more rowdy than USA crowds and security over here take things to seriously when we are just having fun. I cant wait for Monday



Addychu said:


> Wait is the undertaker finally coming back to the UK?


He got announced yesterday that hes part of the Smackdown tv taping in Manchester it seems this is the only show hes doing im so tempted to get tickets as I only got Raw


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



deanambroselover said:


> I think all UK shows are gonna be good considering Cena isnt doing it, Randy is injured and Alberto Del Rio has indy dates to still do so he may not be part of the tour so there getting legends like Ric and Undertaker to be part of this tour. OMG that sounds so funny security chasing fake goldust and kane at that Manchester show two years ago I need to look that up. I think UK crowds are more rowdy than USA crowds and security over here take things to seriously when we are just having fun. I cant wait for Monday
> 
> 
> 
> He got announced yesterday that hes part of the Smackdown tv taping in Manchester it seems this is the only show hes doing im so tempted to get tickets as I only got Raw


Ahhh, why not RAW? I didn't book smackdown off... :cry


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

So excited for this!

Can't wait to see the likes of Cesaro and Becky live.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Really looking forward to it, hoping the put on a great show.


----------



## ArnDaddy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I have tickets to Raw, I am a bit more optimistic after this weeks Raw that the show will be decent.

I've also got tickets to NXT in Newcastle and then Takeover in London which I am quite looking forward to, I think the crowd will be unreal that night.

Most importantly though, I was lucky enough to get some tickets to the Lucha Underground tapings in LA which I am so excited for.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Addychu said:


> Ahhh, why not RAW? I didn't book smackdown off... :cry


Im in the same situation I only bought Raw ticket and only got Monday/Tuesday off work as Raw tapings dont usually finish til near 11pm but now I wanna see Smackdown and have Wednesday off as well so I can stay out late and not have to work early shift but not sure if work will let me


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Finally the EU shop had a Balor Club t-shirt in XL available it's been sitting on XXXXL only for 2 weeks now, so it's been ordered and on it's way just in time for the show, I'm hoping he's on dark match duty not seen him wrestle live since an ICW show I went to a few years ago. I find it strange Taker is working Smackdown and not Raw though I guess it's a way to sell tickets and interest for it.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I'll bring the heroin and vodka.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Eliko said:


> the new 5th Waytt Family member :


Nah, Matthias Holst have this spot secured for a long time:


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



tommo010 said:


> Finally the EU shop had a Balor Club t-shirt in XL available it's been sitting on XXXXL only for 2 weeks now, so it's been ordered and on it's way just in time for the show, I'm hoping he's on dark match duty not seen him wrestle live since an ICW show I went to a few years ago. I find it strange Taker is working Smackdown and not Raw though I guess it's a way to sell tickets and interest for it.


He did it a couple of years ago as well where he randomly showed up on Smackdown in London and wrestled Dean Ambrose. Probably just to get the attendance up as I don't think Smackdown sells too well. The upper tier is usually tarped off.

Pumped I got tickets for it now! Have only seen Takers entrance live once and they was in bloody daylight :lol Can't wait to see it in the dark! :mark:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Just got Smackdown Manchester tv taping ticket as well theres no way im missing Undertaker I remember when I started watching wrestling as a kid him being in the ministry of darkness and sacrificing people that was awesome. Luckily my manager was in a good mood today so got the Wednesday off as well as Monday and Tuesday. I cant wait for Raw and Smackdown in my hometown my first ever WWE shows im attending


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Will Taker be on this show or just Smackdown?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

He was only advertised for Smackdown I think to get this show sold out as well


----------



## colinwo (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I have one ticket available for RAW in Manchester on November 9. 

Block 215, Upper Tier, Row P, seat 27. £50 face value. Contact me if interested.


----------



## Briefcase (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Late to the thread but excited for Raw. We are front row TV side and to think its only a week away is exciting!


----------



## Shindol (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm taking my Daughter to her first Raw. The seats are second row facing the camera. I'll be wearing a Wyatt or D-X shirt. Can't decide yet. I'm gonna take a 'WE WANT MANIA' sign.
Noticed Taker was advertised for Smackdown a couple of days ago so I bought a couple of tickets for that too. I've seen him before but my kid hasn't and it's an entrance that any wrestling fan needs to witness live. This will most likely be his last ever UK appearance too so it's a big night and a chance for the UK fans to say thank you to a legend.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Taker being on Smackdown just seems weird.


----------



## Briefcase (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I reckon Taker will be at Raw too but obviously they have no need to mention that and will push to sell Smackdown tickets.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

One week today Raw is in my hometown of Manchester, England and I'm going first time ever seeing WWE in person I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



deanambroselover said:


> One week today Raw is in my hometown of Manchester, England and I'm going first time ever seeing WWE in person I'm so excited!!!!


I hope you will have fun there. Maybe take a wrestlingforum related sign with you. :banderas


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Drago said:


> I hope you will have fun there. Maybe take a wrestlingforum related sign with you. :banderas


I was thinking of taking a sign but I'm travelling by bus into town to get to the arena and I don't want people looking at me like WTF with the sign. It's gonna be epic going WWE show for the first time ever I really hope they pull out all the stops for this Raw I just don't want the fuckery


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Is any mod going to edit the title? 9/11/15? Are we going back in time?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



hazuki said:


> Is any mod going to edit the title? 9/11/15? Are we going back in time?


It will be 9/11/15 in Manchester :draper2


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



hazuki said:


> Is any mod going to edit the title? 9/11/15? Are we going back in time?


Americans have their date backwards where as in England its 11/9/15


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



hazuki said:


> Is any mod going to edit the title? 9/11/15? Are we going back in time?


How would going forward to the date November 9th 2015 be going back in time?

I know what you're referencing, but just because dates are ordered differently in the UK doesn't mean that the OP's attempting to be distasteful, marra.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I'm dressing up as Randy Savage next week for RAW


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Someone please take a sign like this


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



It's Yersel! said:


> How would going forward to the date November 9th 2015 be going back in time?
> 
> I know what you're referencing, but just because dates are ordered differently in the UK doesn't mean that the OP's attempting to be distasteful, marra.


nm 'm fucking stupid lol


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



admiremyclone said:


> I'm dressing up as Randy Savage next week for RAW


I wouldn't bother mate. Remember last year when those lads in the front row were dressed like Cunt Hogan and Naitch and all that but got forced to change into merch (which they had to fucking pay for) because Kevin Dunn didn't like that they'd dressed up?


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



It's Yersel! said:


> I wouldn't bother mate. Remember last year when those lads in the front row were dressed like Cunt Hogan and Naitch and all that but got forced to change into merch (which they had to fucking pay for) because Kevin Dunn didn't like that they'd dressed up?


I'm nowhere near front row though, I'm somewhere in the lower tier. Surely it won't be a problem? I saw loads of people dressed up last year when I went.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



admiremyclone said:


> I'm nowhere near front row though, I'm somewhere in the lower tier. Surely it won't be a problem? I saw loads of people dressed up last year when I went.


I guess that's fair enough then mate. But make sure Kevin Dunn doesn't spot you on camera!


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



It's Yersel! said:


> I guess that's fair enough then mate. But make sure Kevin Dunn doesn't spot you on camera!


I hope not! Two years ago they didn't kick fake Goldust and fake Kane out, and they were running around the floor play fighting!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



It's Yersel! said:


> I wouldn't bother mate. Remember last year when those lads in the front row were dressed like Cunt Hogan and Naitch and all that but got forced to change into merch (which they had to fucking pay for) because Kevin Dunn didn't like that they'd dressed up?


What ever happened to having fun? :no:


----------



## merlinthecat (Apr 11, 2014)

I'd have loved to go buuuuuut money and travel and stuff...


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Yeah dont bother dressing up as a past star as Kevin Dunn will get you to change into merch

Also dont have any offensive signs as security will remove it


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



DENSPARK said:


> What ever happened to having fun? :no:


Kevin Dunn decided he was against fans having it mate.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Read spoilers, Don't watch and mock the Brits for never getting a WM. Just like every year.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



It's Yersel! said:


> How would going forward to the date November 9th 2015 be going back in time?
> 
> I know what you're referencing, but just because dates are ordered differently in the UK doesn't mean that the OP's attempting to be distasteful, *marra*.


Never thought I see the word "marra" used on this forum :chan


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Last time I went there were two fans dressed as goldust and kane and they started doing random moves on each other :lol The guy dressed as kane did a chokeslam and everyone that saw it popped :lol


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah I saw that ha. Security chased them down. On the show you can see everyone in crowd watching them instead of the match ha.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I will be making my sign on thursday!!! :mark:


----------



## leekilleen (Nov 1, 2015)

*With raw hitting an 18 year low with the viwer numbers will they pull out all the stops in manchester*

Or do you think they will just take the ratings hit with it being a recording and spoilers out when it airs in the u.s.

I think it's a golden opertunity to make a really good raw and for word to get out in the u s. Before it airs, giving people a reason to tune in. 

Flair is on the UK tour so he could cut a promo and with taker on smackdown you would hope they will use him too. Possibly even another shield tripple threat tease.

If it's good show it could help the international buy rate of the network. Which I belive was in the region on 250000 ( not including u.s.) which isn't really that great considering the great content they have on there.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: With raw hitting an 18 year low with the viwer numbers will they pull out all the stops in manchester*

Is it this week's SmackDown Taker is on? Looks like I'll be watching SD for the first time in about 4 years. :lol


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: With raw hitting an 18 year low with the viwer numbers will they pull out all the stops in manchester*

What exactly are all the stops?


----------



## leekilleen (Nov 1, 2015)

Next week's smackdown taker is billed for in the UK. And all the stops are up for discussion as this is a forum.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: With raw hitting an 18 year low with the viwer numbers will they pull out all the stops in manchester*

They'll need to pipe in some cheers for Roman that's for sure.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: With raw hitting an 18 year low with the viwer numbers will they pull out all the stops in manchester*

It will more that likely just be another boring raw with the typical low ratings.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I wish I was going, I only live like 2 hours away from Manchester as well :mj2


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Ugh, now I'm worried about going to the show dressed up!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



CurbStomp93 said:


> I wish I was going, I only live like 2 hours away from Manchester as well :mj2


Theres still tickets left for Smackdown you should get some Undertaker will be there


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I'm going. WOOO.

Is Taker going to be there? I heard he was.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Dell said:


> I'm going. WOOO.
> 
> Is Taker going to be there? I heard he was.


Only on Smackdown, sadly I cant goto that one, I hope we are still meeting though!!!


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Addychu said:


> Only on Smackdown, sadly I cant goto that one, I hope we are still meeting though!!!


So they are flying him out for Smackdown but not RAW...wtf man.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



admiremyclone said:


> Ugh, now I'm worried about going to the show dressed up!


Just make sure you bring some emergency cash for Cena merch :vince$


----------



## mdk455 (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

thnx for sharing


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Bayley's been added to the European tour. She's advertised as having matches with Sasha Banks and she says she's gonna be in Manchester. Imagine the pop for her main roster debut in Manchester.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



A PG Attitude said:


> Bayley's been added to the European tour. She's advertised as having matches with Sasha Banks and she says she's gonna be in Manchester. Imagine the pop for her main roster debut in Manchester.


YES! I'd love to see this.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Really looking forward to monday! Fingers crossed Seth's injury last night isn't a bad one. Been the past few UK RAW's and they're always a laugh even if the show ends up been dire! (wasn't it Raw is Ryback last year, jeeze) 



Dell said:


> So they are flying him out for Smackdown but not RAW...wtf man.


I'd be amazed if Taker doesn't show up at RAW. I mean think about it, we haven't seen him since HIAC, he's not gonna just return for a random episode of Smackdown surely. Although, WWE Logic...

:vince


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



steeeee said:


> Really looking forward to monday! Fingers crossed Seth's injury last night isn't a bad one. Been the past few UK RAW's and they're always a laugh even if the show ends up been dire! (wasn't it Raw is Ryback last year, jeeze)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so. I've never seen Taker in person before and it would probably be our last chance to ever experience his entrance.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

There's just no way taker doesn't appear at Raw. I'm expecting some kind of promo/in ring segment followed by a match on Smackdown. Taker vs Harper and Kane vs Strowman please.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

My costume just arrived. Tried it on and it fits good! Hat is a little tight though!


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Taking a sign that has 'We came to see Cesaro' on one side. I want to put something a little more flippant on the other side.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

How about 'I'm with a reigns hater' with an arrow pointing left on the reverse of your cesaro sign


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm gonna get my friend to design a 'where is daniel bryan' missing persons milk flyer to hand out to crowd so they can hold it up on TV


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Let's break the record for the most Cesaro section signs guys! I'lol bring a few..


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I've ordered 250 'Where is Daniel Bryan' flyers and I've arranged to meet someone who's gonna be in block a infront of the cameras, he's gonna hand them out to everyone.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Possible Seth could miss Raw is the knee injury is serious this is gutting my WWE shows im attending and loads of wrestlers are out injured


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Let's talk about the Manchester Raw drinking game. 

For every time JBL makes a reference to either Wayne Rooney, Manchester United or just English football in general you take a shot :jbl


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



A PG Attitude said:


> I've ordered 250 'Where is Daniel Bryan' flyers and I've arranged to meet someone who's gonna be in block a infront of the cameras, he's gonna hand them out to everyone.


Im in block A, row D, how big are the flyers??



DENSPARK said:


> Let's talk about the Manchester Raw drinking game.
> 
> For every time JBL makes a reference to either Wayne Rooney, Manchester United or just English football in general you take a shot :jbl


Well in the arena we cant do that... :cry


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Addychu said:


> Well in the arena we cant do that... :cry


What can you actually do at WWE shows nowadays? :mj2


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



DENSPARK said:


> What can you actually do at WWE shows nowadays? :mj2


Drink alot of cider... Expensive cider... :cry

But in the late afternoon im going to goto a wetherspoons and have a few drinks. :yes


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I'm excited to go, haven't ever seen Cesaro, Del Rio, Paige, Becky, Sasha and a lot of others live so it should be good.

Looking forward to the crowd shitting all over Charlotte worse than they would usually do in the US.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Addychu said:


> Im in block A, row D, how big are the flyers??
> 
> 
> 
> Well in the arena we cant do that... :cry


They're A4 sized, i'd post a picture but cant seem to fgure out how to do it. Similar to the cesaro section ones, wite back ground and says 'where is daniel bryan?' then his picture and 'wanted on tv!' below.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I'm in block 113 which is just to the right of TV view. I'll take Cesaro or Bryan signs if you guys are close.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Pretty sure Taker/Kane will be the after show dark segment or match as a surprise for the fans or they may even announce it beforehand.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I hope the fans hijack the show for Cesaro, but I doubt it...

Can't wait to see how over Barret will be.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

So, probably no Rollins at RAW either due to his confirmed injury 

They're dropping like flies.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Seth defo wont be at Raw now so who knows what the shows will be like. This fucking sucks so many wrestlers injured


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Don't be too down guys, the show will be built around the tourny for the WWE title, could be interesting, different at least. 

Rather that then the boring 6 man tag main event that was advertised for the show.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

It just hit me that Seth won't be there...

For fucks sake.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Dell said:


> So they are flying him out for Smackdown but not RAW...wtf man.


To get more people to buy tickets for SD I guess?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I hope Raw and Smackdown can be planned out to be good shows considering its in Manchester and they only tour the UK twice a year


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

No Rollins has made me sad...


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Bring the Undertaker to RAW.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Has Rollins gone home? If not we may get a promo from him relinquishing the title :draper2


----------



## MorecambeFC (Sep 21, 2014)

Just a quick one; what time do doors open for RAW? It says 7:00 on the ticket but I'm certain it was earlier than that in Liverpool last year, thought it was 6..?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



MorecambeFC said:


> Just a quick one; what time do doors open for RAW? It says 7:00 on the ticket but I'm certain it was earlier than that in Liverpool last year, thought it was 6..?


7pm is the show time I think so the Superstars taping (if they still do that) and dark matches start at 7pm, doors usually open 1 hour before this at least they did in the Glasgow house shows I went to and Raw in Birmingham couple of years ago.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Marrakesh said:


> Pretty sure Taker/Kane will be the after show dark segment or match as a surprise for the fans or they may even announce it beforehand.


Well WWE are promoting Taker to return to Smackdown on WWE.COM so I have a feeling Taker and Kane will return to TV next week and the match will be announced for Survivor Series.


----------



## Briefcase (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I usually leave pretty quickly after events but will most likely stay being front row, do the wrestlers do autographs or pictures after the show? And will there defo be a dark match afterwards?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Briefcase said:


> I usually leave pretty quickly after events but will most likely stay being front row, do the wrestlers do autographs or pictures after the show? And will there defo be a dark match afterwards?


Eh it usually depends on what the main event is and if the faces or heels win. If heels win usually there is some dark main event where the faces win and all hit their finishers etc. But it could be a talking segment, just depends, there is always something though. 

Don't usually do autographs unless you are front row you might be able to get an autograph when the faces go around the perimeter and high 5 all the fans and take a few photos, you'd have to be standing there with pen and book in hand. 

You could go round the back of the arena after the show and wait for some of them coming out but this depends on variables like the arena, whether you can get close to the rear exit and so on.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Dell said:


> Eh it usually depends on what the main event is and if the faces or heels win. If heels win usually there is some dark main event where the faces win and all hit their finishers etc. But it could be a talking segment, just depends, there is always something though.
> 
> Don't usually do autographs unless you are front row you might be able to get an autograph when the faces go around the perimeter and high 5 all the fans and take a few photos, you'd have to be standing there with pen and book in hand.
> 
> You could go round the back of the arena after the show and wait for some of them coming out but this depends on variables like the arena, whether you can get close to the rear exit and so on.


Before the show is a good chance to meet and get an autograph too, I've heard they usually arrive 6 hours before a show so midday to 1pm around the arena might be useful too. I'm gonna try this myself as I expect to arrive in Manchester around 11am traffic depending.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



tommo010 said:


> Before the show is a good chance to meet and get an autograph too, I've heard they usually arrive 6 hours before a show so midday to 1pm around the arena might be useful too. I'm gonna try this myself as I expect to arrive in Manchester around 11am traffic depending.


Yes going early you have a good opportunity to catch them. Sometimes you just see a few around the town. In Liverpool I met Jericho as he was doing a book signing before the show. 

There is usually some signings like in a Toys R Us or something, but I have not seen anything confirmed for this year.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

6pm doors open and 7pm show starts. Im getting to the arena before 6pm so I can avoid the made rush getting in the arena. I am so pumped for this


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



deanambroselover said:


> 6pm doors open and 7pm show starts. Im getting to the arena before 6pm so I can avoid the made rush getting in the arena. I am so pumped for this


I did this in Birmingham and was glad I did we got them to open the doors 10 mins early by Yes chanting them through the doors :yes good times.

Not sure the Mrs would appreciate waiting around a Foyer for over an hour this time though I think we'll leave hotel with the intention of arriving at the arena around 6pm.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Lol they actually opened the doors from yes chanting?. I agree im not waiting outside for ages ill get dropped off just as its near to 6pm. Is your hotel in the city centre?. I may know it since I live in Manchester


----------



## Shindol (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm a ten minute tram ride away from the arena so it's really convenient for me. Gotta pick my Daughter up from School, get ready and set off. 6pm would be a good time for me to arrive but she wants to get their ASAP. Think's she's gonna miss something lol. There's a McDonalds inside where the merch stand is so I'll grab something to eat there. The only thing I'm anxious about is that I'm missing a goddamn front tooth. I went to the dentist this week for surgery to fit a crown. He removed the tooth but the crown won't be ready til late next week. I'm on the second row camera facing so I'll be gutted if I end up on TV looking like a Mick Foley.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

deanambroselover said:


> Lol they actually opened the doors from yes chanting?. I agree im not waiting outside for ages ill get dropped off just as its near to 6pm. Is your hotel in the city centre?. I may know it since I live in Manchester


Yeah they opened the doors I don't know if you have been to the LG arena but their is kinda a foyer area enterance of double doors those of us who got their early where sitting inside that foyer and they stood at the turnstiles waiting to open we all started chanting Yes couple of mins later their supervisor motioned towards the door and they opened it. 

According to google maps its 20min walk from arena its a premier inn on Irwell Street in Salford iirc I'd have to double check after I finish work.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



deanambroselover said:


> 6pm doors open and 7pm show starts. Im getting to the arena before 6pm so I can avoid the made rush getting in the arena. I am so pumped for this


I'm a brummie

Anyways,if your watching Raw LIVE,what time does it start?1(as usual) or 7(you said show starts at 7)


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



tommo010 said:


> Yeah they opened the doors I don't know if you have been to the LG arena but their is kinda a foyer area enterance of double doors those of us who got their early where sitting inside that foyer and they stood at the turnstiles waiting to open we all started chanting Yes couple of mins later their supervisor motioned towards the door and they opened it.
> 
> According to google maps its 20min walk from arena its a premier inn on Irwell Street in Salford iirc I'd have to double check after I finish work.


Ive never been to that arena but that is so cool how you all just started doing the yes chants in the foyer and they just let you in

I know where that hotel is located yeah I would say its a 20 min walk to the arena. When you leave the hotel you turn right and walk up Quay Street. Then a big long road called Deansgate you will come across as you come to a crossroads you then turn left and keep walking straight up and you will noticed the road curves as you get closer to the arena. Once your near the arena you will notice all the steps leading up to it. I can imagine you will use google maps on your phone to direct you?



The Shield said:


> I'm a brummie
> 
> Anyways,if your watching Raw LIVE,what time does it start?1(as usual) or 7(you said show starts at 7)


Yeah Raw on tv still starts at 1am and 8pm for USA viewers. The taping of Raw in Manchester is 7pm


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Is the Superstars taping at 7pm? Or RAW?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I think Main event and Superstars is taped from 7pm and then Raw taping starts at 8pm


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

deanambroselover said:


> Ive never been to that arena but that is so cool how you all just started doing the yes chants in the foyer and they just let you in
> 
> I know where that hotel is located yeah I would say its a 20 min walk to the arena. When you leave the hotel you turn right and walk up Quay Street. Then a big long road called Deansgate you will come across as you come to a crossroads you then turn left and keep walking straight up and you will noticed the road curves as you get closer to the arena. Once your near the arena you will notice all the steps leading up to it. I can imagine you will use google maps on your phone to direct you?
> 
> ...


Yeah just gonna use my phone but it looks fairly straight forward on google maps anyway, is there a decent take away options between them as we will most likely want something after the show


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



tommo010 said:


> Yeah just gonna use my phone but it looks fairly straight forward on google maps anyway, is there a decent take away options between them as we will most likely want something after the show


Theres a Mcdonalds on 18 St Anns Square, Manchester thats just off Deansgate type in the address on google maps and you will see where it is thats open til midnight. Theres also some pub/restaurants on deangate as you pass them on the way to the arena. I think the show will finish at 11pm or just after so best get out of the arena asap if you wanna make it to a fast food place before it closes


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



deanambroselover said:


> Theres a Mcdonalds on 18 St Anns Square, Manchester thats just off Deansgate type in the address on google maps and you will see where it is thats open til midnight. Theres also some pub/restaurants on deangate as you pass them on ythe way to the arena. I think the show will finish at 11pm or just after so best get out of the arena asap if you wanna make it to a fast food place before it closes


Lets all meet at the mc donalds afterwards haha, and tbh mc donalds here is 24/7... Etc, outside London, so im sure Manchester will have a few places open.

IM so excited, just cut up my aj top to make it cooler (probably failed) sign all done and disaronno and sweets are packed for my train journey aha.

Oh plus my energy drinks at the ready for an early start tomorrow. :cry


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Im not really a fast food lover and my ride home will be waiting when the show finishes so I wont be able to meet up at that Mcdonalds. Taxi will be to expensive thats why ive organised a lift home


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Addychu said:


> Lets all meet at the mc donalds afterwards haha, and tbh mc donalds here is 24/7... Etc, outside London, so im sure Manchester will have a few places open.
> 
> IM so excited, just cut up my aj top to make it cooler (probably failed) sign all done and disaronno and sweets are packed for my train journey aha.
> 
> Oh plus my energy drinks at the ready for an early start tomorrow. :cry


Haha I was hoping for a Domino's or something more substantial, need to be in the mood for a McDs. I've got a 9-4 shift tomorrow then it's Spurs v Gooners match followed bya nice relaxing evening before driving down early on Monday morning, got my bag packed with my Balor shirt ready just filled the car up after my shift tonight just need travel snacks and we're good to go haha


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



tommo010 said:


> Haha I was hoping for a Domino's or something more substantial, need to be in the mood for a McDs. I've got a 9-4 shift tomorrow then it's Spurs v Gooners match followed bya nice relaxing evening before driving down early on Monday morning, got my bag packed with my Balor shirt ready just filled the car up after my shift tonight just need travel snacks and we're good to go haha


Tbh I prefer pizza too... I have a Wycombe match tomorrow, an away one... so I'm travelling for that on the way and then spending Sunday night and Monday in Manchester. :mark:


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Is nothing ever easy? I finish Uni at 3pm on Monday giving me 4 hours to get some dinner and get to Manchester in time for Raw. Was just told on Friday they've changed all my times so I finish at 5pm on Monday! 

Train leaves Lime street at 20 past, 1 hour train journey leaving me no time for me tea and queuing up! Plus I've got to meet up with my friend because he's still finishing at 3pm. Knowing my luck the train'll be delayed as well.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



BMFozzy said:


> Is nothing ever easy? I finish Uni at 3pm on Monday giving me 4 hours to get some dinner and get to Manchester in time for Raw. Was just told on Friday they've changed all my times so I finish at 5pm on Monday!
> 
> Train leaves Lime street at 20 past, 1 hour train journey leaving me no time for me tea and queuing up! Plus I've got to meet up with my friend because he's still finishing at 3pm. Knowing my luck the train'll be delayed as well.


I don't know what's going on that day for you, but if its nothing major, you could always stay off 'ill'..


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



BMFozzy said:


> Is nothing ever easy? I finish Uni at 3pm on Monday giving me 4 hours to get some dinner and get to Manchester in time for Raw. Was just told on Friday they've changed all my times so I finish at 5pm on Monday!
> 
> Train leaves Lime street at 20 past, 1 hour train journey leaving me no time for me tea and queuing up! Plus I've got to meet up with my friend because he's still finishing at 3pm. Knowing my luck the train'll be delayed as well.


Skip uni for the day you have paid tickets to be at Raw and I dont think your gonna make it by leaving at 5pm as its rush hour then


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



BlackoutLAS said:


> I don't know what's going on that day for you, but if its nothing major, you could always stay off 'ill'..


Unfortunately I can't. At 3-5 I've got to go to a careers event that counts for 10% of my module. Apparently it's an easy 10%. 



deanambroselover said:


> Skip uni for the day you have paid tickets to be at Raw and I dont think your gonna make it by leaving at 5pm as its rush hour then


I should make it. They usually let us out at 10 to. The train to manchester leaves at 20 past and it's an hour to Manchester. I've made pasta for my tea to have on the train so when I arrive at the station (which is next to the arena) at about 6:30 I'll just jump straight into the queue.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Any of you bringing any signs? I'll just bring a little Cesaro section sign. 

I also hope Roman gets booed out the fucking building. I really don't want him as champ yet.


----------



## Adam Jeffery (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Can't wait for tommorow! only my second ever live event. Group of 6 in block 211 row D. Atmosphere should be immense!


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Guys I forgot my sign... some give me one... just bloody had a rude train lady and just meh lol!!


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Can someone who has bought merch at a show before give me some details on it please? (Price, sizes, availability etc.)


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Deeds said:


> Can someone who has bought merch at a show before give me some details on it please? (Price, sizes, availability etc.)


Various sizes usually fairly well stocked The lines are usually fairly long but you get served fast with how fast they deal with people it appears they tend to keep prices to note value so they can turn over customers faster with minimal change for transactions, I personally thought choices where limited to main merch sellers and new designs, I had no trouble getting T's in XL from Glasgow and Birmingham (Daniel Bryan and CM Punk although I couldn't get the Punk shirt I originally wanted as the new design had just came out), £20 average for a T some really decent tour programs where £10.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



BMFozzy said:


> I should make it. They usually let us out at 10 to. The train to manchester leaves at 20 past and it's an hour to Manchester. I've made pasta for my tea to have on the train so when I arrive at the station (which is next to the arena) at about 6:30 I'll just jump straight into the queue.


I hope you make it to the event

I cant wait its literally hours now til Raw. Im going on my own as nobody I know likes wrestling not even my family. I will be wearing Paige's think again t shirt


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Anyone staying in that massive premier inn next to the arena?


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Tonight is the night!


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

I've got WE CAME TO SEE CESARO on one side of my sign and SAMOAN CENA on the other. Not quite as blatant as ROMAN SUCKS, so I should be alright.


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



deanambroselover said:


> I hope you make it to the event
> 
> I cant wait its literally hours now til Raw. Im going on my own as nobody I know likes wrestling not even my family. I will be wearing Paige's think again t shirt


I'm too wearing my Paige t-shirt, we've got to support our own. At the end of the day everyone's there for the same reason, they like wrestling. I'm sure they'll be plenty there on their own, just strike up a conversation with the people around and chances are they'll be more than happy to talk wrestling.

I hope it's a good show for you, seeing as you're losing your WWE Live virginity! You want your first to be memorable. All I want to see is the New Day and Bray Wyatt's entrance. In 2013 Manchester the lights went out and he appeared in the ring and at Liverpool last year he only appeared in a video package. Third time lucky, eh!


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Addychu said:


> Guys I forgot my sign... some give me one... just bloody had a rude train lady and just meh lol!!


I have 250 Daniel Bryan signs to give out, what stand you in?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



deanambroselover said:


> I hope you make it to the event
> 
> I cant wait its literally hours now til Raw. Im going on my own as nobody I know likes wrestling not even my family. I will be wearing Paige's think again t shirt


I went to the Leeds event on my own, you'll be fine, te guy i sat next to ended up being my age and from same town, his kids cheered the wrestlers on while me and him talked about the attitude era. And there were some amazing guys behind us doing chants that had everyone in stitches, especially for Tyler Breeze. Wrestling fans are the easiest people to talk to and I'm naturally an introvert so if I can do it you can too


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



A PG Attitude said:


> I have 250 Daniel Bryan signs to give out, what stand you in?


Block a... row 4... girl with blue/green hair and a cut aj top... AWESOME THANKS!


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Addychu said:


> Block a... row 4... girl with blue/green hair and a cut aj top... AWESOME THANKS!


Brilliant. I was supposed to be giving some of these tickets to a guy in Block A to hand out but his tickets fell through. I'm gonna be in Block 213 so need help getting them distributed camera side, if I give you 50 of them will you be okay to hand them out to people around you in block A?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

*I've not got tickets in the end, hope everyone has an awesome time!*


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



A PG Attitude said:


> Brilliant. I was supposed to be giving some of these tickets to a guy in Block A to hand out but his tickets fell through. I'm gonna be in Block 213 so need help getting them distributed camera side, if I give you 50 of them will you be okay to hand them out to people around you in block A?


Yes sure... could meet somewhere before, or well outside the venue.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Addychu said:


> Yes sure... could meet somewhere before, or well outside the venue.


Sure could meet outside the venue, I'm planning to get there for 7, could meet at the bottom of the big set of steps to the arena on the train station side.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



A PG Attitude said:


> I have 250 Daniel Bryan signs to give out, what stand you in?


These gonna confiscated from you dude.

Kinda gutted I am not going to the show now, decided against getting tickets as I thought this would be un-eventful, now it's turned out to be somewhat of a "must-see" to see what happens with the Survivor Series announcements.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



A PG Attitude said:


> Sure could meet outside the venue, I'm planning to get there for 7, could meet at the bottom of the big set of steps to the arena on the train station side.


Well without sounding like a right bitch lol, I'm planning to be in the venue between 6:00 to 6:30, so I'd like to meet around then or at least in the venue before 7 as I don't want to miss anything. :cry


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Dell said:


> Anyone staying in that massive premier inn next to the arena?


I am!

Not sure how in-sight of the camera I'll be, but planning to make a #GiveBryanAChance sign or something similar!


----------



## Bubba6788 (Sep 3, 2013)

Is anyone heading out for drinks after the show? I'm heading down from Scotland on my own as my friend had to pull out. Can't go drinking myself!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Enjoy the show all those that are attending. It's too bad you won't get to see Rollins :jose


----------



## Liv (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



DENSPARK said:


> Enjoy the show all those that are attending. It's too bad you won't get to see Rollins :jose


It's a complete travesty bro 

Also I hope those Bryan signs don't get confiscated.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Gutted I completely forgot about it! I was going to try and get the ringside seats as they were released but missed when they opened! Last time I went to an event in England was years ago!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just arrived in Manchester getting excited now but I think I should have put a rudder on my car heavy rain non stop from Glasgow 



Addychu said:


> Well without sounding like a right bitch lol, I'm planning to be in the venue between 6:00 to 6:30, so I'd like to meet around then or at least in the venue before 7 as I don't want to miss anything. :cry


Same Addy we're gonna look for somewhere to have a bite to eat about 3/3:30pm then head to arena for around 6pm


----------



## Preston Rover (Aug 20, 2015)

Just arrived at our Hotel! Me and my misses can't contain our excitement for tonight! Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

For anyone that's not familiar with the area, Bierkellar is in printworks (real close to the arena) and Monday's are 'lad nights' for them which is just basically really cheap prices and they do cheaper drinks and food too! And the best thing about the place is they do 2-pint pots that they'll even fill with cocktails if you don't want to get beer. That's where me and my mate will be going before the show anyways! Seems like a good pre-game spot.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



tommo010 said:


> iveJust arrived in Manchester getting excited now but I think I should have put a rudder on my car heavy rain non stop from Glasgow
> 
> 
> 
> Same Addy we're gonna look for somewhere to have a bite to eat about 3/3:30pm then head to arena for around 6pm


I've just had a bite to eat at taco bell... arndale shopping centre. :mark:


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*



Addychu said:


> I've just had a bite to eat at taco bell... arndale shopping centre. :mark:


I was there on Saturday after going to see Man United play  Enjoy your night guys, and be loud!


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Damn addy we just had a taco bell as well an hour ago lmao


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

We decided on Chiquitos in the printworks


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Bierkellar has last weeks RAW on about 5 screens (one massive one) and WWE 2K16 on another massive one. On point tonight!


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

Gutted im not going. Was travelling Australia when tickets went on sale and didnt know if id be home, nothing better than RAW live after a few pints. Was at Glasgow house show on Thursday.. wasnt the same as TV tapings. Hope everyone has a good time!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk about Manchester RAW. 9/11/15*

What time does the show start UK time?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This is the discussion thread for tonight's UK Edition of Raw. Please keep spoilers in the other thread, and not in here please. Thanks and enjoy the show.

If you wish to discuss spoilers, there is a thread for that HERE: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-r...scussion-thread-11-09-spoilers-thread-24.html​


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD*

Finn Balor is there backstage


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD*

Please keep this thread for posting spoilers, if people wish to discuss the show spoiler free, there is a thread for that HERE: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-r...iscussion-thread-11-09-no-spoiler-thread.html


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD*



Brock said:


> *enjoy the show.*​


:bryanlol:denirolol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The show may be taped tonight but still need to get ready:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Well, some people might if they are actually going lol.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



A-C-P said:


> The show may be taped tonight but still need to get ready:


Today's a weird day, think I'll need an extra drink for tonight, I must be prepared for RAW 1.9


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*Taped RAWs kinda got a reputation for being more horrible than usual these days. So with that said.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Have fun killing your livers over a tv show!


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Fandango just got a MASSIVE pop I mean deafening...we're only into Superstars at the moment. Up against Bo Dallas.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Stone Hot said:


> Have fun killing your livers over a tv show!


Better than killing our brain cells watching the show


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Brie Mode said:


> Better than killing our brain cells watching the show


You guys have brains?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



CretinHop138 said:


> Fandango just got a MASSIVE pop I mean deafening...we're only into Superstars at the moment.


Are they FANDANGOING!?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Of course, and I'd imagine Adam Rose will be on later.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Manchester United players are in attendances, Giggs and Rooney have been spotted.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Stone Hot said:


> You guys have brains?


Nah we just mange to post on by random algorithms done by a computer.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

So is RAW starting now or in 30 minutes?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Superstars at the moment.

Chants of "Lets go Cena" from some people, LOUD "HE'S NOT HERE" chants from the rest.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Stone Hot said:


> You guys have brains?


BRAWNS Strowman > Broman BRAINS


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

THIS IS HOW I GET READY FOR RAW!


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Right RAW about to start...Here's Giggs Rooney and Fletch with JBL.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I'll probably be catching up on TWD and checking in on RAW every..... top of the hour


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Ryback & Dudleyz defeated Stardust & The Ascension

Ryback and Dudleyz relegated to Superstars :lol

well at least one less pointless six-man tag on RAW


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So I'm going to assume the answer will be no, but for anyone who's read the spoilers, is there any reason to watch tonight? Do the reports make it sound better than average, about average, or somehow worse than average?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Is the stage decorated with that stupid car and phone booth like they always do?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I wonder if Roman will kick out at two, tonight?


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



The Tempest said:


> Today's a weird day, think I'll need an extra drink for tonight, I must be prepared for RAW 1.9


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



SHIV said:


> I wonder if Roman will kick out at two, tonight?


BELEE DAT :reigns2


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Authority opening the show explaining the situation...

Should note, not many people cared for the Dudleys. Bubba got "Bully Ray" chants lol.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I was originally going to be at RAW tonight, but I have an important deadline to meet so I'll be watching it tomorrow evening. I suppose I'm not really missing out though. :lol

For anyone who will be there, enjoy the show.

:austin


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Triple H opening the show......yep skipping RAW again tonight, gonna watch RAWlternative instead


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Bully Ray more over than Bubba Ray. :lol


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

HHH gets NXT chants, he then plugs the NXT Takeover in London next month, that maybe edited out.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Can't wait for the opening promo by HHH.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Out comes Roman introduced by HHH...yeah this is probably a sign he may turn heel


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

UK crowds are usually fun, so that's at least one thing to look forward to.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*










JBL with Giggsy :lel


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Hopefully tonight will be a good night with the tournament


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Massive heat for Roman Reigns. Crowd booed him big time.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*










:lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Is HHH trying to get Roman to join The Authority?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Yeah Roman's turning heel, they're teasing it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

So, they're going to try to get Reigns to join, only for him to turn them down and stay face.

fpalm


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

oh shit...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

might be a red herring as well


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

HHH is telling Roman to "sell out" and "buy in".


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Big Show vs Reigns..... again


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> So, they're going to try to get Reigns to join, only for him to turn them down and stay face.
> 
> fpalm


Reminds me of the countless times heels have been trying to win over Cena :lol


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Big Show vs Reigns people....!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Reigns vs Big Show announced as a tournament match :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DoubtGin said:


> Reminds me of the countless times heels have been trying to win over Cena :lol


I hope Reigns does turn heel. But if they're being so outward about him joining, it's not gonna happen. Setting it up for Reigns turning them down, doing it "the right way," and winning it that way. Hope I'm wrong, but we've seen WWE do this millions of times, especially when the internet fans are saying someone should turn, like you said, Cena.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



D.M.N. said:


> Big Show vs Reigns..... again


What did the UK do to displease you oh mighty Vince? :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Show need to beat Reigns clean and become the Corporate Pork Champion!


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Big Show v Reigns what a treat :ti


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Viewership is down so what do they do, book Reigns vs Big Show


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Getting ready for RAW @ :44


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> I hope Reigns does turn heel. But if they're being so outward about him joining, it's not gonna happen. Setting it up for Reigns turning them down, doing it "the right way," and winning it that way. Hope I'm wrong, but we've seen WWE do this millions of times, especially when the internet fans are saying someone should turn, like you said, Cena.


This is exactly what they're doing :lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

:HHH "Buy in."

:reigns2 "Naw."

:HHH2 "Fine, then everyone in this arena gets to see you fight the Big Show thanks to you. Either way, you're turning heel."


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Mexican waves, big time. Crowd are not into this at all, You fat bastard chants for Big Show.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



CretinHop138 said:


> Mexican waves, big time. Crowd are not into this at all, *You fat bastard chants for Big Show*.


Oh my god :ti


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Roman beats Show, Superman.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Reigns vs Big Show
Cesaro vs Sheamus
Del Rio vs Stardust
Kalisto vs Ryback
Titus vs Owens
Neville vs Barrett
Ziggler vs Miz
Ambrose vs Breeze

apparently this is the bracket, can anyone confirm?


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*










Roman and Dean in opposite sides :mark:


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I hope Reigns turning down Triple H's offer is a swerve. Like, they make you think "oh they're going the usual route of heels offering faces to join them, but the face refuses and does it the heroic way" but then they still flip him.


----------



## GreatNews (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

The Final will obviously be Reigns vs Owens.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

The bracket lines up Reigns and Ambrose to meet in the final.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Looking at that bracket, its an Ambrose/Reigns final.


----------



## GreatNews (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



RatedR10 said:


> The bracket lines up Reigns and Ambrose to meet in the final.


They won't do face vs face. It will be Reigns vs Owens.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

And of course Bray isn't in the tournament.

"because his gimmick doesn't need a title" :ti


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Hopefully Brock destroys one of the finalists at Survivor Series and takes his place.

:lmao Why is Kalisto in there? 
Titus too :lmao

Damn the roster is weak.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Glad that got big show out of the tournament right away and I love the Regins heel turn tease let's hope they pull the trigger on it. 

Also it's so obvious that it's going to be Ambrose vs Reigns in the finals


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

The possiblity of Reigns/Cesaro is intriguing. Really hoping for a Reigns/Ambrose finals.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



GreatNews said:


> They won't do face vs face. It will be Reigns vs Owens.


They will if they intend to turn Reigns heel.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Here comes Bray.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



GreatNews said:


> They won't do face vs face. It will be Reigns vs Owens.


Yes they will, especially with this tease of turning Roman heel. One of them will go heel.

It'll be like Survivor Series '98 where The Rock turned and aligned with The Corporation.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

None of the New Day or Bray in the tournament :mj2


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

The matches are gonna be Reigns vs. Sheamus, then Reigns vs. Del Rio. 

Ambrose vs. Miz then Ambrose vs. Owens.

Cesaro losing to Sheamus. :mj2 God I can't believe I'm saying this but I'd rather have him job to Reigns.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

SUPERIOR said:


> :HHH "Buy in."
> 
> :reigns2 "Naw."
> 
> :HHH2 "Fine, then everyone in this arena gets to see you fight the Big Show thanks to you. Either way, you're turning heel."


:lmao

Well played, sir.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Pop for Wayne Rooney.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DoubtGin said:


> And of course Bray isn't in the tournament.
> 
> "because his gimmick doesn't need a title" :ti


Or you know he is in a feud with the Brothers of Destruction :draper2


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



RatedR10 said:


> The bracket lines up Reigns and Ambrose to meet in the final.


Good. Although is Ambrose in the same half as Owens? If so i wouldn't put it past WWE to have him lose if there are no plans for Reigns/Ambrose to feud or a big turn to happen.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



RatedR10 said:


> Yes they will, especially with this tease of turning Roman heel. One of them will go heel.


Gee, I wonder which...

They want you to _think_ Roman is turning, but it'll be Ambrose. They've refused to turn Reigns all this time and now that he's getting some momentum, they're going to turn him?

I don't think that's a good idea, either. Heel Ambrose is going to get stronger reactions than babyface Reigns.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

So at Survivor Series, it's gonna be Reigns vs. Del Rio and Owens vs. Ambrose.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Massive pop for Kevin Owens "Kill Owens Kill" chants.


----------



## GreatNews (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Kostic said:


> They will if they intend to turn Reigns heel.


You'd have to be incredibly delusional to think they are turning Reigns heel. The only way they would do Ambrose/Reigns final is if this whole "get Reigns to join the authority" angle leads to Reigns rejecting them and the Authority going to Plan B, which would be Ambrose. They would help him win, and Ambrose would be the new corporate champ.

But we've already seen that they are not willing to do anything significant with Ambrose.

It'll be Reigns/Owens. Guaranteed.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

So.... I'm guessing:

- Sheamus def. Cesaro
- del Rio def. Stardust
- Ryback def. Kalisto
- Owens def. Titus
- Neville def. Barrett
- Miz def. Ziggler
- Ambrose def. Breeze

Then

- Reigns def. Sheamus
- del Rio def. Ryback
- Owens def. Neville
- Ambrose def. Breeze

Then

- Reigns def. del Rio
- Ambrose def. Owens

Ambrose vs Owens could go either way though...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

So the quarter finals for the tournament countinue tomorrow on smack down and the semi finals and the finals will happen at Survivor Series? Or will just the finals happen at SS?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

How badly will they edit the show tonight? lol.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

They'll do the classic Breeze screws Ziggler in his match, then Ziggler will screw Breeze


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



RCSheppy said:


> How badly will they edit the show tonight? lol.


Very. There's no way they're having Fandango get a better reaction than Reigns. :lol


----------



## GreatNews (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I wouldn't even be surprised if Ambrose loses to Breeze.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I can't believe theres no Bryan, Brock, Wyatt in that tournament. Fucking Titus Oneill and Kalisto in a world title tournament. That makes the matches beyond predictable, utter joke.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

What candy bar will sponsor them tonight?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Owens beats Titus with the powerbomb, I mean Owens got Austin level pops tonight.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I heard Owens got a crazy pop...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Ambrose/Owens in the semis is the only match that I can't predict. Could go either way since they teased Owens/Reigns anyways.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



pesfacemaker said:


> Roman and Dean in opposite sides :mark:


Kalisto for champion :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Brackets are predictable as was expected. It does give one an out to skip all this "entertainment" until Survivor Series.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



pesfacemaker said:


> Roman and Dean in opposite sides :mark:


*
If Breeze beats Ambrose :ha*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

That is the most fucking pitiful tournament bracket I've ever seen in the history of pro-wrestling.


----------



## GreatNews (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DoubtGin said:


> Ambrose/Owens in the semis is the only match that I can't predict. Could go either way since they teased Owens/Reigns anyways.


It's incredibly easy to predict. 

Ambrose loses every important match he is in. Owens has a clean victory over Cena.

It doesn't take a genius to see who they hold in higher regard. They also won't have face vs face in the finals.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DENSPARK said:


> Kalisto for champion :mark::mark::mark:


They just used guys they don't care about jobbing out. He's one of them.

Yes. It's stupid. But it's WWE. What do you expect?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Paige pop for interview on the tron. Its Paige vs Becky Lynch tonight.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

One win. I just wanted Cesaro to have one damn win. :mj2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Paige vs Becky Lynch announced

why does it have to be you Becky


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Melrose92 said:


> I can't believe theres no Bryan, Brock, Wyatt in that tournament. Fucking Titus Oneill and Kalisto in a world title tournament. That makes the matches beyond predictable, utter joke.


Did people really expect Daniel Bryan or Brock to be in this tournament? Like, seriously? Like, for real? All those posts I saw about it I thought it was just fantasizing.

And Bray Wyatt can't be in this tournament because he's in a feud with The Undertaker and Kane, or have you forgotten?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Wait...Del Rio vs Stardust? :mj2

They making Swagger heel? Goddammit, this is gonna be a rehash of 2013 only shittier and less hype. Hope that's not what this is indicating. If so, then WWE was better off keeping Swag face and letting him job to Del Rio in the tournament, but he'll probably do some cheap ass interference or some shit. Ugh. If he's gonna get buried down again at least keep him face.

Anyways, might actually skip RAW cause none of those matches are speaking to me to care to watch.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

No Bray or Brock? :lol What a waste of a tournament, goddamnit!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

These first matches don't seem like they will be good but there are so many possibilities of having some great matches in the 2nd round of the tournament :mark:


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

The crowd are just cheering for Paige for everything she does, She's getting pops as big as Owens tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Ugh... One of the best parts of a tourney is the possibility of never done / seldom done matches. Yet we get Roman - Show, Ziggler - Miz, Neville - Barrett all for the 500th time.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Now it makes even less sense that Becky ate the pin last week. Should've been Brie.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I thought (and still think to an extent) a big name will come in at the Survivor series stage.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

That tournament bracket looks awful. So I guess contacting all these big names failed miserably :bryanlol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Roman vs Del Rio / Ambrose vs. Owens in the semis would be my guess. Not that it was hard to pick that.

If they don't turn Roman heel, then I could see Owens screwing Ambrose, setting up their IC Title feud in the process.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

"Thank You Rollins" chants big time from Manchester.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DoubtGin said:


> Paige vs Becky Lynch announced
> 
> why does it have to be you Becky


Why not? Not like she matters right now. :draper2


----------



## Cat_L (Dec 20, 2014)

Find it really disrespectful folk are chanting boring at every opportunity...you've paid to see the show, gain a better attention span and enjoy the show ffs!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

That is one horrible looking tournament. Looks like a tournament for the IC Title instead. Yikes.

They better give us a Reigns heel turn at the end of this or it's a complete waste and fail.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

And down goes Titus.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

If the show is boring, they should chant boring. Vince needs a wake up call. Plus that tournament screams lackluster.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



SUPERIOR said:


> Why not? Not like she matters right now. :draper2


she matters to me


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Cat_L said:


> Find it really disrespectful folk are chanting boring at every opportunity...you've paid to see the show, gain a better attention span and enjoy the show ffs!


Can you really blame them? If they've paid money to watch the show and they aren't entertained, they have every right to voice their opinions towards the product they're watching.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

tournament is shit we all know who is winning


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Cat_L said:


> Find it really disrespectful folk are chanting boring at every opportunity...you've paid to see the show, gain a better attention span and enjoy the show ffs!


Or how about they don't book Reigns vs Big Show


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I'm still hoping there's a swerve and someone in the tournament gets attacked by a mystery person but i'm not holding out much hope :mj2


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Roman over Sheamus
Del Rio over Ryback
Owens over Neville
Ambrose over Ziggler

Roman over Del Rio
Ambrose over Owens

Roman over Ambrose (heel turn hopefully)


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

WHOA, Becky Lynch beats Paige. however she is stretchered off after Paige puts her through the announce table. Paige smirks off to the back high fiving her people.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



CurbStomp93 said:


> I'm still hoping there's a swerve and someone in the tournament gets attacked by a mystery person but i'm not holding out much hope :mj2


*THE CHAMP... IS... HERE!!!*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



CretinHop138 said:


> WHOA, Becky Lynch beats Paige. however she is stretchered off after Paige puts her through the announce table. Paige smirks off to the back high fiving her people.


:wtf


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

In other news, today is the 18 year anniversary of the Montreal Screwjob. Celebrate.

:drose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Can't wait to hear how they alter the sound for the RAW telecast. Raw truly is The Outer Limits now.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> *That is one horrible looking tournament. Looks like a tournament for the IC Title instead. Yikes.*
> 
> They better give us a Reigns heel turn at the end of this or it's a complete waste and fail.


What do you expect WWE have failed to build up stars, with Cena, Rollins, Orton, Daniel Bryan and Rusev and Brock all away, who do they have as serious contenders?

WWE have made their bed, now they got to sleep in it!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Just realized Cena is not in the Tournament And won't be coming back early :banderas


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Hairdryer pops for Reigns tonight in North America.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Paige still jobbing to the jobbers even though she's a title contender :lose

How would anyone buy her as a legit threat when she's only won two matches in the past few months? And one of them was a cheap win over Nattie on Smackdown.


----------



## LETS GO FANDANGO (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Were they some Rollins chants?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

A woman put through the announce table? Now that's what I haven't seen for quite some time.

edit: apparently just the PTO ON the announce table, I kinda read that as if the table broke :/


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Can someone give a quick run down of what happened so far? Thanks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



ShadowSucks92 said:


> Or how about they don't book Reigns vs Big Show


*
Yeah, they deserve whatever they get for that. Whoever the dumbass is that booked this tired ass match in front of a UK crowd needs to reap what he sewed. *


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



SHIV said:


> Can't wait to hear how they alter the sound for the RAW telecast. Raw truly is The Outer Limits now.


Some of my family members are there and they're telling me the crowd aren't happy with the show (so far). You can't blame them though. A lackluster tournament, Big Show vs. Roman Reigns (again), and a lack of star power. They'll definitely be editing/reducing the crowd volume.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



LETS GO FANDANGO said:


> Were they some Rollins chants?


There was a big "thank you Rollins" chant at the beginning of the show apparently


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Stone Hot said:


> Just realized Cena is not in the Tournament And won't be coming back early :banderas


Thank fuck.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Well I guess all those re-writes were for NOTHING........


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Dark Paladin said:


> Some of my family members are there and they're telling me the crowd aren't happy with the show (so far). You can't blame them though. A lackluster tournament, Big Show vs. Roman Reigns (again), and a lack of star power. They'll definitely be editing/reducing the crowd volume.


The only way it could have been worse if they had managed to make Kane Roman's second conquest in the tournament.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Can someone give a quick run down of what happened so far? Thanks.


HHH asks Roman to join him
Roman says no
Tournament Announced
Roman beats Show
Owens beats Titus
Becky beast Paige


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Paige locked on a PTO on the announce table and wouldn't let go, Charlotte came out to save, but Becky was stretchered off.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

They better have a swerve or 2 written for this tourney or it is going to FAIL HARD :Rollins


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Charlotte booed out of the building again lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Ziggler vs Miz now


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Shaun_27 said:


> HHH asks Roman to join him
> Roman says no
> Tournament Announced
> Roman beats Show
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## GreatNews (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



CurbStomp93 said:


> There was a big "thank you Rollins" chant at the beginning of the show apparently


I would thank him too, for getting injured and being off of TV for the next year.

Thank you for no longer boring us all, Rollins!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Taker is there. If he doesn't appear then they flew him to England to film vignettes.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



CurbStomp93 said:


> I'm still hoping there's a swerve and someone in the tournament gets attacked by a mystery person but i'm not holding out much hope :mj2


Sadly Edge is retired.

On another note, the fact they haven't brought back Brock early reaffirms my belief that he'll next come back to wn the Royal Rumble and challenge Roman for the gold at WrestleMania.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I'm sure the last RAW they did in England didn't get edited, remember boos for Reigns and whatnot


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Shaun_27 said:


> _*HHH asks Roman to join him
> Roman says no*_
> Tournament Announced
> *Roman beats Show*
> ...












Stop it, stop it I must catch my breath, this show has gotten me all hot & bothered I do declare.....

*#WWELogic*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

That tournament looks sad as fuck. Why didn't they book it so that Cesaro would face Del Rio? That would be alot better than the inevitable Del Rio/Ryback match 

And Oh man so obvious the semis are Del Rio/Reigns & Ambrose/Owens


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Reigns shouldn't be in the tournament.
He should wait for SvS and fight the winner there.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Like I said before we could have some great matches in the second round of the tournament so let's not jump to conclusions just yet


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



PNEFC-Ben said:


> I'm sure the last RAW they did in England didn't get edited, remember boos for Reigns and whatnot


I was at that show, the crowd were amazing and they were loud from start to finish. Sadly, WWE edited the living hell out of the show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

*Does anyone have a photo of the updated bracket?*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



islesfan13 said:


> Charlotte booed out of the building again lol.


:rusevyes


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Ziggler beat Miz.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I though the British like The Derby, so why would they boo Charlotte? :aries2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

:mj4 at another Show/Reigns match. How stupid are they?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Becky getting a much needed win + some outside of the ring action (shame they didn't go through the table, but still outside of the regular realm of divas action, so I'll take it) could be fun. I know we're not supposed to be positive on here but I look forward to watching that aige


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Chrome said:


> :mj4 at another Show/Reigns match. How stupid are they?


Vince probably thinking that's how Reigns will get over


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Bearodactyl said:


> Becky getting a much needed win + some outside of the ring action (shame they didn't go through the table, but still outside of the regular realm of divas action, so I'll take it) could be fun. I know we're not supposed to be positive on here but I look forward to watching that aige


Right now Becky and Page seems to be the only bright spot on the show for me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

*Ziggler gets a big pop while holding the title up after his victory over Miz.*



> * Tournament Match: Dolph Ziggler defeated The Miz with a superkick. After the match, Ziggler grabbed the belt and raised it. The crowd popped big for Ziggler with the title. Ziggler advances.


*THE SUPERKICK ACTUALLY PINNED SOMEONE :cornette ?!*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



ellthom said:


> Vince probably thinking that's how Reigns will get over


Then Reigns should retire Show. He'd probably never get booed again if they did that.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

This is the first RAW without Rollins since he debuted.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Ziggler beat Miz.

Which means that Breeze will beat Ambrose.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Charlotte was booed indeed.

Natalya vs Naomi now, and WE WANT SASHA chants, not Paige level, but loud enough.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Bearodactyl said:


> Becky getting a much needed win + some outside of the ring action (shame they didn't go through the table, but still outside of the regular realm of divas action, so I'll take it) could be fun. I know we're not supposed to be positive on here but I look forward to watching that aige


It was the first ever televised Paige vs. Becky Lynch match, and it was very short apparently. :mj2

They should've saved this matchup for when Becky goes solo and feuds with Paige instead of wasting it as some throwaway match on RAW. 

And I don't see why Becky needed that win. I'm a fan of hers but let's be real here, she's merely Charlotte's sidekick right now and Paige is the one getting a title shot at SvS. 

And it looks like she'll be out til at least SvS to sell the injury angle.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Big "we want Sasha" chants

WWE reacts by giving the fans

Natalya vs Naomi :ti


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



CretinHop138 said:


> Charlotte was booed indeed.
> 
> Natalya vs Naomi now, and WE WANT SASHA chants, not Paige level, but loud enough.


Are you there? Damn nobody wants naomi. It's embarrassing at this point


----------



## GreatNews (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Ziggler beating Miz guarantees Ambrose is losing to Breeze. They will have Breeze/Ziggler in the quarter finals, and Reigns/Owens will be the final, just like I said.

LOL @ them having Breeze go over Ambrose.

It's going to be glorious seeing the ratings decline at the same rate when they put the title on an equally boring hack as the previous champion we had.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I like what they're doing with Banks. Carrot on the stick. Keep it up. I can wait.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



TKOW said:


> Sadly Edge is retired.
> 
> On another note, the fact they haven't brought back Brock early reaffirms my belief that he'll next come back to wn the Royal Rumble and challenge Roman for the gold at WrestleMania.


Definitely, think that's pretty nailed on imo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DoubtGin said:


> Big "we want Sasha" chants
> 
> WWE reacts by giving the fans
> 
> Natalya vs Naomi :ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Kostic said:


> Ziggler beat Miz.
> 
> Which means that Breeze will beat Ambrose.


Oh fuck. :kobefacepalm


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

how many hours until raw starts?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Breeze might actually beat Ambrose and face Ziggler in the next round. :maury


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



GreatNews said:


> I would thank him too, for getting injured and being off of TV for the next year.
> 
> Thank you for no longer boring us all, Rollins!


Aren't you nice :hbk1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Natalya vs. Naomi

:ti :ti :ti

Is WWE trying to FAIL from top to bottom today???????????????????

And people thought the only reason Raw sucked was Rollins.

unkout

With or without him, they SUCK.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Kostic said:


> Did people really expect Daniel Bryan or Brock to be in this tournament? Like, seriously? Like, for real? All those posts I saw about it I thought it was just fantasizing.
> 
> And Bray Wyatt can't be in this tournament because he's in a feud with The Undertaker and Kane, or have you forgotten?


Havent forgotten, just they had a chance to make this special. Even 1 of the above would have been good. Wyatt fued with Taker and Kane could have been worked into this. Bryan could have been brought back as good Brock considering they have no main event talent on the Roster just now. Excuse me for expecting a bit more than Kallisto, Titus Oneill, Stardust etc etc.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



SUPERIOR said:


> I like what they're doing with Banks. Carrot on the stick. Keep it up. I can wait.


*At this point, it's blatant trolling, and it's only really hurting Naomi. *


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DoubtGin said:


> Big "we want Sasha" chants
> 
> WWE reacts by giving the fans
> 
> Natalya vs Naomi :ti


It's a 3 hour show. She will show


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I swear to God, they better not have Breeze beat Ambrose or Vince is getting a superior Uni-Beam up his ass.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Natalya vs. Naomi
> 
> :ti :ti :ti
> 
> ...


Hopefully nattie at least won. I'm sure England loved that match up.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

BARRETT CALLS OUT ROONEY.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

With the competitors in the tournament it seems like it's a jobbers tournament for the European title. Apart from Roman, Owens, Ambrose of course.

That's what you get WWE for relying on the stars of 2002.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Ziggler beats Miz....

AMbrose losing in the first round to Breeze :ha

LOLAMBROSELOSES :ambrose4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Raw's ratings will be more booty than Naomi.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> It was the first ever televised Paige vs. Becky Lynch match, and it was very short apparently. :mj2
> 
> They should've saved this matchup for when Becky goes solo and feuds with Paige instead of wasting it as some throwaway match on RAW.
> 
> ...


All solid points, and yes I would've done things differently as well, but in a world with throwaway matches up the wazoo I can't really seem to care that much about getting matches "spoiled" that much anymore tbh, and I like how they're adding fuel to the fire of this title fight. 
I also think it's a good sign they''re getting to do stuff like this on the main roster. 

What can I say, I'm a glass half full kinda guy. 



islesfan13 said:


> Are you there? Damn nobody wants naomi. It's embarrassing at this point


I've actually started to enjoy all members of team bad as of late. Including Naomi. 



GreatNews said:


> Ziggler beating Miz guarantees Ambrose is losing to Breeze. They will have Breeze/Ziggler in the quarter finals, and Reigns/Owens will be the final, just like I said.
> 
> LOL @ them having Breeze go over Ambrose.


Breeze could still lose, then screw Ziggler in the quarters aige


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Ambrose losing to fandango jr. Seriously? Better not be clean.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



SHIV said:


> Raw's ratings will be more booty than Naomi.


Raw *should* get an increase in ratings, theoretically, though. This is the most intrigue around the title in YEARS, since it's being held up right now. Sadly, it takes the title being held up for their to be any intrigue in the title. Putting it on ANY of their talents immediately takes that intrigue away, sadly and that's all on WWE.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Rooney Barrett segment. Atleast something interesting is going on.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Melrose92 said:


> Havent forgotten, just they had a chance to make this special. Even 1 of the above would have been good. Wyatt fued with Taker and Kane could have been worked into this. Bryan could have been brought back as good Brock considering they have no main event talent on the Roster just now. Excuse me for expecting a bit more than Kallisto, Titus Oneill, Stardust etc etc.


The tournament needs jobbers, because it needs people to lose without everyone going ballistic over it. If you just put all the bigger names in the brackets and removed all the jobbers, people would still be unhappy because their favorites are losing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

*I'm constantly refreshing, waiting for the result of Breeze vs. Ambrose. I'm laughing hysterically at the thought of him losing in the first round to Tyler.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Paige vs Becky bra and panties rematch set for next week


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Cesaro vs Sheamus.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Natalya used the Sharpshooter on Sasha post-match.

:lmao


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm constantly refreshing, waiting for the result of Breeze vs. Ambrose. I'm laughing hysterically at the thought of him losing in the first round to Tyler.*


Dean won.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Kostic said:


> The tournament needs jobbers, because it needs people to lose without everyone going ballistic over it. If you just put all the bigger names in the brackets and removed all the jobbers, people would still be unhappy because their favorites are losing.


I honestly disagree man, A *world title tournament* doesn't need jobbers. It should be the cream of the crop.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

They really rush through the whole thing, don't they?

Looks like we are getting all eight first round matches today.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



SUPERIOR said:


> I swear to God, they better not have Breeze beat Ambrose or Vince is getting a superior Uni-Beam up his ass.


They won't, there'll be shenanigans that forces Ziggler and Breeze out of the tournament so that they can have a seperate 1-on-1 match -- perhaps at the PPV because they'll need more matches to fill out the card (assuming that they're only giving us the semi-finals/finals at the PPV)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DoubtGin said:


> Natalya used the Sharpshooter on Sasha post-match.
> 
> :lmao


fpalm

Poor Sasha. Fucking horrible what they've done with her so far. Ugh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DoubtGin said:


> Natalya used the Sharpshooter on Sasha post-match.
> 
> :lmao


*Did she get booed?*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Natalya being booked strong after years of jobbing. WWE


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

When are they doing the Roman/Cesaro match? At the PPV?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Breeze needs to beat Dean because he has Dat Look that Ambrose just cant hang with. :bryanlol


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Come back Rollins :mj2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Did she get booed?*


Apparently yes, looks like the audience wasn't happy about that. Not even a "hometown" crowd will cheer her over Sasha.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

*Roman and Cesaro should have a good match.*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



CurbStomp93 said:


> Come back Rollins :mj2


in 9 months he will :mj2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

So Ambrose gets a bye to the semis now b/c Breeze will cost Ziggler :WOO


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



pesfacemaker said:


> Dean won.


That can't be right. Cesaro just had his entrance. Is this real?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



pesfacemaker said:


> Dean won.


Roman v either Dean or Owens :mark:


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Well, I'm glad I didn't go tonight. All I can say is its the ultimate return of WWFuckery, or even WWEhateourfans.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

So there is more info on that Natalya/Team Bad segment.

Tamina actually broke the Sharpshooter, Sasha then used the Bank Statement on her and she tapped. (Source: wrestlinginc)

Now that sounds fine.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

*Sasha stands tall :tucky*


> * Natalya defeated Naomi. Fans chanted "we want Sasha" all during the match. Sasha Banks attacked after the match but Natalya put her in the Sharpshooter. Tamina Snuka made the save and Sasha put the Banks Statement on Natalya until she tapped.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Thank god Ambrose won.

Disappointed that they'll continue this on Smackdown though to be honest. Means we'll get the semi finals on next weeks Raw and then the final at Survivor Series. The whole thing should have been at the PPV


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



ShadowKiller said:


> That can't be right. Cesaro just had his entrance. Is this real?


I'm 99% sure it is correct.

Got it from the same person who posted the first picture of the tournament brackets.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Erik. said:


> Thank god Ambrose won.
> 
> Disappointed that they'll continue this on Smackdown though to be honest. Means we'll get the semi finals on next weeks Raw and then the final at Survivor Series. The whole thing should have been at the PPV


Agree. Thought it was going to be more like Survivor Series 1998 with alot of the matches on the PPV. Bummer.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DoubtGin said:


> Apparently yes, looks like the audience wasn't happy about that. Not even a "hometown" crowd will cheer her over Sasha.


Natalya's from Canada though bro. :drake1


----------



## GreatNews (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



A-C-P said:


> So Ambrose gets a bye to the semis now b/c Breeze will cost Ziggler :WOO


Where he will lose to Owens.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I know Roman will win, but Cesaro/Reigns looks very interesting. Finally a fresh match. I'm glad. I bet these two will kill it when they have their match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Chrome said:


> Natalya's from Canada though bro. :drake1


let's just ignore what I said there :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Agree. Thought it was going to be more like Survivor Series 1998 with alot of the matches on the PPV. Bummer.


Would have made the belt look so much more prestigious. I don't blame them for trying to garner interest in Raw by having the tournament on the show though considering ratings.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Roman vs Cesaro :mark: what a match that will be


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Nattie got booed out the building whilst she slapped on the Sharpshooter. Crowd just hated it completely.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DoubtGin said:


> Natalya used the Sharpshooter on Sasha post-match.
> 
> :lmao


Those motherfuckers.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

:lmao

Looks like Swags won't even be on RAW. Welp, I know I'm skipping it then.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



pesfacemaker said:


> I'm 99% sure it is correct.


That card must be shown before the actual show? I've just asked my brother if Ambrose won his match and he apparently hasn't been out yet.

WWEHATEOURFANS is running wild :hogan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Erik. said:


> Would have made the belt look so much more prestigious. I don't blame them for trying to garner interest in Raw by having the tournament on the show though considering ratings.


True. But so far the tournament has been a big flop, it seems, from reading these spoilers and some of the matches and names in this tournament. Good idea, horrible execution.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

They should at least have the semifinals at Survivor Series. Having just the title match is kinda lame tbh.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao
> 
> Looks like Swags won't even be on RAW. Welp, I know I'm skipping it then.


Awful to put the feud "on hold" because of the tournament. At least give him some backstage segment.

Not that it will change the outcome of the match anyways.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Would have made the belt look so much more prestigious. I don't blame them for trying to garner interest in Raw by having the tournament on the show though considering ratings.


Exactly


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Lol, big "TICKETMASTER SUCKS" sign in the crowd.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Erik. said:


> Thank god Ambrose won.
> 
> Disappointed that they'll continue this on Smackdown though to be honest. Means we'll get the semi finals on next weeks Raw and then the final at Survivor Series. The whole thing should have been at the PPV


Agreed. I think there should have been qualification matches, to at least give the jobbers and lowcarders some Raw time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Chrome said:


> They should at least have the semifinals at Survivor Series. Having just the title match is kinda lame tbh.


*
Yeah, Roman vs. Cesaro would've been great on PPV. Now it's just a throwaway Smackdown match. *


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Cesaro/Sheamus undoubtedly match of the night so far.

Cesaro beat Sheamus after Rooney distracts BNB at ringside!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

How awesome is Cesaro winning, though?

Wish he'd go even further but that obviously won't happen.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Yeah, Roman vs. Cesaro would've been great on PPV. Now it's just a throwaway Smackdown match. *


Cesaro/Roman is gonna be at Smackdown? WTF? I knew that they weren't having that match on SS, but ffs, why not on Raw next week? Ugh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> True. But so far the tournament has been a big flop, it seems, from reading these spoilers and some of the matches and names in this tournament. Good idea, horrible execution.


I imagine instead we'll get IC title and US title matches, Ziggler/Breeze, Wyatts/BoD, Tag Title match etc - when really they could have built up Breeze and Ziggler more on Raw and saved the PPV match so people can begin to care, US and IC champions could have been in the tournament on the PPV and still have time to have Wyatts and the Tag title matches before each semi final and final matches to give some rest to the competitors.

Awfully executed, but I'm not surprised.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I think I will only watch Cesaro/Sheamus tonight. Sheamus always brings his best when he is having a match with ZaySaRou (as Stone Cold pronounces his name lol)


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Rooney slapped Barrett :lol


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Rooney decked Barrett at ringside which distracted Sheamus and Cesaro then got the pin.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DoubtGin said:


> Rooney slapped Barrett :lol


Rooney on Raw? I will watch that :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



NakNak said:


> I think I will only watch Cesaro/Sheamus tonight. Sheamus always brings his best when he is having a match with ZaySaRou (as Stone Cold pronounces his name lol)


Yea, I loved their match from last year (can't remember the PPV).


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

They could and should have used this tournament to build and protect a few guys and showcase some other guys like Neville, Breeze, Stardust etc. It's for the main title not the IC title. Having Big Show, Kalisto, Titus O'Neil in there is a joke. 

I'm disappointed there's no Wyatt but kinda get it and im glad they didn't feed Strowman to Reigns which is what I thought they would do.

It's really rushed they should have had the next week or two being qualifiers with maybe a Y2J or Bubba Ray in there to put over some younger guys. They could have had Samoa Joe, Balor, Barratt, Bryan, Brock so it seemed like a big deal to even make it to the tournament at SvS let alone win the whole thing. As usual they have half asses it and rushed it through. Instead we get Reigns steam roller everyone to turn down a heel turn and then beat Brock at WM. Yawn!!!! Seen it for the last 10 years with John boy don't need to watch a rerun of it with someone who is no where near over enough to be a top champ and certainly no where near as over as Cena was when he was Dr Thuganomics gimmick. Anyway that's me done for this week's Raw. I'll just fast forward to Wyatt later on.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Looks like Rooney punched Barrett during the Sheamus/Cesaro match. Sheamus got distracted by that and Cesaro used that to win.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DoubtGin said:


> Rooney slapped Barrett :lol


:hano


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DoubtGin said:


> Yea, I loved their match from last year (can't remember the PPV).


They had two: Payback (June) and NOC (September)
I liked the NOC one, but Payback was great! IMO


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Has there been a segment with The Wyatts and Taker/Kane? If not what will close the show? Must be nearly over.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

At least Rooney hit the target...


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663833189958422528
POP.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

*I stand corrected. Judging by the bracket, if the tournament is stopping at this point, then that means they're doing 3 matches on Smackdown, and having the semis next week on RAW or saving it for the PPV.










Only the matches that no one cares about are left. They've done 5 today, which leaves 3 for tomorrow(Thursday on TV) since Smackdown is only 2 hours long.*


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Rooney slapping Barrett :ti


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

WWE could have really pushed the boat out with this tournament idea. 

We don't need the fucking jobbers. 

8 of their best guys. Reigns, Ambrose, Owens, Del Rio, Ziggler, Balor (Because he's the NXT champion) Ryback and Sheamus. 

A different stipulation every round. High quality matches. 

Concludes with an Iron man match at Survivor series between Reigns and Ambrose where with a minute to go Ambrose is ahead only for The Authority to appear at ringside and slide Reigns the sledgehammer. 

Boom. Heel turn done. Instant talking point. Reigns/Ambrose story has begun. 

In literally 15 seconds i have come up with a better idea than any of those fuckwits have. It's not perfect but it's a million times more creative than the garbage they will give us and they are fucking paid to come up with stories. 

Just fuck off. :lmao


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

FUCKING YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES CESARO GETS THE WIN!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

#ThankYouRooney


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I stand corrected. Judging by the bracket, if the tournament is stopping at this point, then that means they're doing 3 matches on Smackdown, and having the semis next week on RAW or saving it for the PPV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope next week they use the TV time to build perhaps other matches on that are now going to be on the Survivor Series card. The Wyatt/BoD feud, the Tag Team Titles matchup, the divas bullshit etc. and give us the semi finals at Survivor Series.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Has Ambrose winning been confirmed yet?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Ziggler/Ambrose. Cant wait...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Okay, my like for Rooney may have just went up a little :lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Right, so Wayne Rooney is now interfering in wrestling matches. 

:shrug


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

No Wyatt's on Raw or in tournament. Can't wait see how much they edit Romans pop! or lack of.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DoubtGin said:


> Has Ambrose winning been confirmed yet?


Yeah, he won by DQ


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DoubtGin said:


> Awful to put the feud "on hold" because of the tournament. At least give him some backstage segment.
> 
> Not that it will change the outcome of the match anyways.


It won't and we all know Swagger is jobbing, and horribly so, but at hoped they'd let us 'enjoy the ride', but apparently even in a feud they can't be arsed to put him on RAW.

Fucking awful.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Marrakesh said:


> Right, so Wayne Rooney is now interfering in wrestling matches.
> 
> :shrug


That crossover appeal :vince$


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Shaun_27 said:


> And down goes Titus.


DAMN IT!

-barks quietly to self-


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Ambrose apparently selling some kind of injury after the match. Oh fuck he's losing because of this, I can totally see them going for Ziggler/Owens in the semis.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Apparently Ambrose beat Breeze by roll-up. All is well. :')


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

The amount of hell Reigns will catch vs. Cesaro will be hysterical.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

What is happening ATM? Or the tapings are over? What was the Main Event?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663825187851395072
*Sasha getting the biggest pop in England? I was told she wasn't as over as Paige though *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DoubtGin said:


> Ambrose apparently selling some kind of injury after the match. Oh fuck he's losing because of this, I can totally see them going for Ziggler/Owens in the semis.


Nah, they'll use Ambrose as the underdog in the whole thing. He'll go over Ziggler through Breeze interference. 

Ambrose will somehow sneak through Owens and then Reigns will show 'heel' tendencies by taking it out on Ambrose in the final and working his injuries.


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



ShadowKiller said:


> Apparently Ambrose beat Breeze by roll-up. All is well. :')


I told you that image was correct... :wink2:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Is the show over?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Erik. said:


> Nah, they'll use Ambrose as the underdog in the whole thing. He'll go over Ziggler through Breeze interference.
> 
> Ambrose will somehow sneak through Owens and then Reigns will show 'heel' tendencies by taking it out on Ambrose in the final and working his injuries.


That would be pretty awesome, tbh. Hope they go for it.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

WWE truly loathes Barrett


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Time for the biweekly Ric Flair appearance. I expect some tears and a Charlotte appearance while the crowd keeps on booing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DoubtGin said:


> That would be pretty awesome, tbh. Hope they go for it.


I tend to change who I feel should turn heel between Reigns and Ambrose but if they play on Ambrose selling an injury, it could work better for Reigns.

The fans LOVE an underdog who never gets his way, look at Bryan. Ambrose was continuously getting screwed against The Authority and the fans didn't like it. I think they could really play on HHH asking Reigns if he'd like to be the new Rollins at the beginning of Raw and have Reigns show real heel tendencies in the final if he's up against Ambrose and just decimate him and play on his injuries, targeting and making easy work.


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Do it WWE. Do it Roman. Reigns vs Ambrose in the final with Roman turning heel!










Can't wait to see the actual segment.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Finally some New Day :mark:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



truelove said:


> WWE truly loathes Barrett


The mans a joke. Its so sad to see him be treated so badly. He's a guy that will be able to shine anywhere but in WWE. Look at Drew McIntyre and John Morrison! Those guys would never be given that much respect in the WWE considering how well those two are doing elsewhere.

I really want Barrett to leave and just be awesome elsewhere. The man is not salvageable at this point. He's lower mid-card upper jobber at this point, any lower than this he'll be at Heath Slater levels


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



pesfacemaker said:


> Do it WWE. Do it Roman. Reigns vs Ambrose in the final with Roman turning heel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No not gonna turn heel, I'll just beat Big Show (AGAIN) tonight :reigns2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I doubt strongly either Reigns or Ambrose turn heel at this point, especially with them making it so obvious with Reigns in the opening segment. But if either did turn, I could see WWE outsmarting themselves and turning Dean. But I still don't think either is turning.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



pesfacemaker said:


> Do it WWE. Do it Roman. Reigns vs Ambrose in the final with Roman turning heel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The belt looks so good on him roud*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Well I for one, well go into this Raw with no expectations. I Think too many fans presume it is going to bad lol, give it a chance huh.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



truelove said:


> WWE truly loathes Barrett


This year he has so far been used to put over a footballer and an actor :lel


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I hope the crowd won't be edited.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

New Day vs Usos & Neville now


and I was wondering when we'd get our pointless six-man tag

Apparently New Day are massively over.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Does the wwe edit the boos for Charlotte and put them toward Paige or do they just edit the boos to woos?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I thought we were going to get through Raw without a 6 man tag... little did I know.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

The Undertaker will be on Smackdown apparently.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



pesfacemaker said:


> Do it WWE. Do it Roman. Reigns vs Ambrose in the final with Roman turning heel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they teased it, it's not happening. 

If anyone remembers the Deadly Games tournament, Vince & company wanted Foley as the corporate champion going into it, but turned their back on him and went with the Rock instead.

Could this mean they switch at Survivor Series and back Ambrose instead?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Ratedr4life said:


> If they teased it, it's not happening.
> 
> If anyone remembers the Deadly Games tournament, Vince & company wanted Foley as the corporate champion going into it, but turned their back on him and went with the Rock instead.
> 
> Could this mean they switch at Survivor Series and back Ambrose instead?


Ambrose as a corporate champion makes zero sense so yea probably :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

New Day with the pop of the night according to some. The beat Neville/Usos.

Main event segment is with The Wyatts. They seem to do some kind of tribute to Undertaker and Kane.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663825187851395072
> *Sasha getting the biggest pop in England? I was told she wasn't as over as Paige though *


Whoever tweeted that are deluded, I'm here also. Paige got the loudest out of the two.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Marrakesh said:


> Ambrose as a corporate champion makes zero sense so yea probably :lmao












Hey, the man looks good in a suit. That's enough reason to do it :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



> * Fans had been chanting for WWE Tag Team Champions The New Day all night and they came out to a massive pop. The New Day defeated The Usos and Neville when Neville went for Red Arrow and got pushed off the top. Xavier Woods pinned him with his feet on the ropes. New Day got the best reaction of the night. Neville also got a good reaction.


*New Day just topped Sasha for pop of the night *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Ratedr4life said:


> If they teased it, it's not happening.
> 
> If anyone remembers the Deadly Games tournament, Vince & company wanted Foley as the corporate champion going into it, but turned their back on him and went with the Rock instead.
> 
> Could this mean they switch at Survivor Series and back Ambrose instead?


Foley went along with it though. Reigns categorically said 'no' - that's enough to think he won't do it. If the rumours of Ambrose playing up an injury are true, I think Reigns winning 'by any means necessary' would be the perfect way for him to turn heel. Corporate AND decimating his buddy in the final would put him over huge.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DoubtGin said:


> *New Day with the pop of the night according to some*. The beat Neville/Usos.
> 
> Main event segment is with The Wyatts. They seem to do some kind of tribute to Undertaker and Kane.


Glad to hear it. I highly doubt creative has much input in New Day segments and as result of that they are thoroughly entertaining.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Marrakesh said:


> Ambrose as a corporate champion makes zero sense so yea probably :lmao


Neither did the Rock siding with the Corporation, but desire to be Champion usually outweighs personal feelings.

Ambrose has all been kicked to the curb in favor of Rollins and Reigns since The Shield broke up. Why the hell not? Plus heel Ambrose should be fun.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



CretinHop138 said:


> Whoever tweeted that are deluded, I'm here also. Paige got the loudest out of the two.


She said cheer not pop. Paige may have gotten the best reaction but it wasn't exactly a cheer chant thing. Everyone knows Paige would be more over than Sasha and pretty much anyone in England anyways.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

If we're going by order of pops..

1) Kevin Owens
2) Paige
3) Cesaro beating Sheamus
4) New Day
5) Barrett verbally smacking Wayne Rooney.

Owens by far got pop of the night.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



CretinHop138 said:


> If we're going by order of pops..
> 
> *1) Kevin Owens*
> 2) Paige
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Erik. said:


> Foley went along with it though. Reigns categorically said 'no' - that's enough to think he won't do it. If the rumours of Ambrose playing up an injury are true, I think Reigns winning 'by any means necessary' would be the perfect way for him to turn heel. Corporate AND decimating his buddy in the final would put him over huge.


WWE didn't view Foley as their next top babyface, though. Huge difference and problem if you want Reigns to turn heel.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

So...what's happening in the Wyatt segment? Did Taker interfere or something?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I wonder who will have the pop of the night when the show actually airs? :reigns2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



NakNak said:


> So...what's happening in the Wyatt segment? Did Taker interfere or something?


He shot lightning bolts out of his eyes and fire out of his ass and created thunder with a burp :draper2


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

We're in the dark match now.

Taker entrance got a pop.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



CretinHop138 said:


> If we're going by order of pops..
> 
> 1) Kevin Owens
> 2) Paige
> ...


Seriously though, if anyone actually believes Sasha is more over than Paige in England than I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2015)

CretinHop138 said:


> Whoever tweeted that are deluded, I'm here also. Paige got the loudest out of the two.


That tweet came from a Sasha fan who didn't even mention the other Divas match. Yeah, I'm sure her opinion isn't biased at all. 

My friend's there as well and apparently Owens, Paige and Ambrose are the most over. Reigns and Charlotte were almost universally booed. At least in his section.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

*TAKER BEING USED IN THE DARK SEGMENT WHEN THEY NEED RATINGS :LOL*


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Wow, just look at all that mega star power in the tournament. Stardust! Kalisto! Titus freaking O'Neill!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> WWE didn't view Foley as their next top babyface, though. Huge difference and problem if you want Reigns to turn heel.


Which is why it's not the same. Foley was NEVER going to be top face and that's why they turned on him in the end. Reigns is everything The Authority would want and they can give him what HE wants which is why he'll turn in the end.

I think at this stage now (after changing my mind numerous times), Reigns turning on Ambrose would be best. Ambrose as the CHASER works for him. Reigns being the corporate champ will work for him. Reigns beating Ambrose to a pulp and selling the injuries throughout earlier rounds (perhaps even a powerbomb on the apron from Owens too) would be a great way to start that mean streak


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



CretinHop138 said:


> We're in the dark match now.
> 
> Taker entrance got a pop.


Taker on raw too?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

What a boring looking show tonight.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



SHIV said:


> I wonder who will have the pop of the night when the show actually airs? :reigns2


They can use canned heat all they want, but the Mexican Wave will speak for itself :wink2:


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Nah dark match. Non televised he's on Smackdown.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Erik. said:


> Which is why it's not the same. Foley was NEVER going to be top face and that's why they turned on him in the end. Reigns is everything The Authority would want and they can give him what HE wants which is why he'll turn in the end.
> 
> I think at this stage now (after changing my mind numerous times), Reigns turning on Ambrose would be best. Ambrose as the CHASER works for him. Reigns being the corporate champ will work for him. Reigns beating Ambrose to a pulp and selling the injuries throughout earlier rounds (perhaps even a powerbomb on the apron from Owens too) would be a great way to start that mean streak


I'm not talking kayfabe. I mean in real life, WWE views Reigns as their top babyface of the future, which is why they don't want to turn him and which is why it ultimately will not happen.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

How are they going to explain Taker showing up ?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Ratedr4life said:


> Neither did the Rock siding with the Corporation, but desire to be Champion usually outweighs personal feelings.
> 
> Ambrose has all been kicked to the curb in favor of Rollins and Reigns since The Shield broke up. Why the hell not? Plus heel Ambrose should be fun.


I mean in terms of his character. The Rock was a self entitled third generation athlete. He suited the role. 

Ambrose portrays a misfit, He's the scrappy guy who never really should have made it to WWE in the first place. 

Reigns as a corporate champion makes far more sense.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Oh c'mon, Taker on the dark match and not even on the "live" show? Fuck this shit. I will watch Cesaro/Sheamus when I have the time. Fuck the rest (maybe I watch the New Day match because of the antics and the crowd reaction)


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I think Raw may end with Kane and Taker taking out the Wyatts, and now we're into the dark match.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Taker's hairline....RIP :mj2


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Please let the Wyatt's go over at Mania :mj2


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I hope the Owens pop comes through perfectly on television.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Taker maybe on raw too. No surprises Paige got one of the biggest pops of the night, home town girl and all. Girl been wrestling since she was 13, must be humbling. Funny people rip on Wyatt for the lighting stuff, that stuff was so popular back in the day. Well I remember one time I Think in 98, Kane shot lighting from his fingers lol, that was a bit obsurd even then. But Wyatt is a dark character, what do you expect him to do, do the worm?


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

THAT FUCKING END! OMG BUGGEST MARKOUT OF MY LIFE!


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663846954032635904


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



witchblade000 said:


> I hope the crowd won't be edited.


:fingerscrossed


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



BlackoutLAS said:


> THAT FUCKING END! OMG BUGGEST MARKOUT OF MY LIFE!





> The main event is a tribute segment to Kane and Undertaker


*Another vignette like last week :aries2? Can someone elaborate on that and the dark segment?*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> I'm not talking kayfabe. I mean in real life, WWE views Reigns as their top babyface of the future, which is why they don't want to turn him and which is why it ultimately will not happen.


I don't see why someone in his early tenure couldn't be a heel. I understand what you're saying but I don't think it's out of the realms of possibility that Reigns will turn heel. They could always him be the one who goes against The Authority (like Rollins would have ended up doing) and turning face in future when he's established himself as the top star.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *TAKER BEING USED IN THE DARK SEGMENT WHEN THEY NEED RATINGS :LOL*


You know what? Fuck it. Let's have Stone Cold, The Rock, Undertaker, HBK, Sting, the returning nWo + Goldberg, and John Cena appear on WWE Superstars as Adam Rose's new entourage. 

:maury


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

BOD attacking the Wyatts....i'm gonna be honest: That sounds good.

I'm okay with this, but the Wyatts need to win at Survivor Series. They have to.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663846930091495425
*Sasha power!*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Nevermind seen the spoilers..............


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I'm literally drained in sweat. Holy fucking shit, I had no idea he'd be there. So awesome. That wasn't a fucking dark segment. No way.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Erik. said:


> *I don't see why someone in his early tenure couldn't be a heel. I understand what you're saying but I don't think it's out of the realms of possibility that Reigns will turn heel.* They could always him be the one who goes against The Authority (like Rollins would have ended up doing) and turning face in future when he's established himself as the top star.


That's how most of us feel, but WWE has this thing with their top faces being ultra babyface-ish for some reason, like Cena's been over the past decade. It could happen, but it'd be surprising. If it doesn't happen, this entire tournament will have been terrible and pointless.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Oh yeah, a recorded episode of Raw with UK fans. Almost guaranteed to feature tactical crowd editing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



NakNak said:


> BOD attacking the Wyatts....i'm gonna be honest: That sounds good.
> 
> I'm okay with this, but the Wyatts need to win at Survivor Series. They have to.


You know better than that.

They're going to bury their best heel at a time when they've never been shorter on talent to build up a worthless old cunt who'll never be seen again 6 months from now. It's AMAZING to try to wrap your brain around. Only Vince.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Bray should use his powers and make Kane and Taker his Brisco and Patterson.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Another vignette like last week :aries2? Can someone elaborate on that and the dark segment?*


Apparently Bray "summoned" them (I got a text, not from Kevin Nash btw).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Dark Paladin said:


> Apparently Bray "summoned" them (I got a text, not from Kevin Nash btw).


*Awesome, so he IS controlling them as Undertaker controlled the Ministry. Again, why the FUCK wasn't this on TV?*


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Awesome, so he IS controlling them as Undertaker controlled the Ministry. Again, why the FUCK wasn't this on TV?*


I'm not sure. The person texting me said it wasn't a dark segment, but some guys are saying it is. Either way, I hope it's on TV. Most people seemed to enjoy that segment and it would seriously add to the Wyatt's credibility by having him visually control Undertaker and Kane.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

So wwe had a chance to do something great,seeing as many eyes would be on them considering the Rollins news. Instead they open wit Reigns vs Big Show and give us the weakest title tourney in history. The end with taker and Kane seems cool but no way is it a big game changer considering it was probably going to happen anyway given the setup. 
Everyone was bucking about Rollins last week but now he's not here you can see how much of a quality he brought to the show


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

If that wasn't on TV then what was the main event? Wayne Rooney vs Wade Barret? Usos and Neville vs New Day? Doubt it.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You know better than that.
> 
> They're going to bury their best heel at a time when they've never been shorter on talent to build up a worthless old cunt who'll never be seen again 6 months from now. It's AMAZING to try to wrap your brain around. Only Vince.


This. Plus he lost to Lesnar at HIAC, SvS being his 25th anniversary and he'll need to look strong for Mania so I think Taker & Kane will be winning sadly


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

could somebody please tell me when raw is on? is it an hour from now?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Dark Paladin said:


> I'm not sure. The person texting me said it wasn't a dark segment, but some guys are saying it is. Either way, I hope it's on TV. Most people seemed to enjoy that segment *and it would seriously add to the Wyatt's credibility* by having him visually control Undertaker and Kane.


Well that's out the fucking window in that case, it's dark. (Not that it really would add to anything, he needs WINS)



> This. Plus he lost to Lesnar at HIAC, SvS being his 25th anniversary and he'll need to look strong for Mania so I think Taker & Kane will be winning sadly


He doesn't "need" anything, I hate when people say shit like that. His fucking career rests on this victory. No, it's Bray that needs it, but it's Vince dealing with real talent again. He can't help himself.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> That's how most of us feel, but WWE has this thing with their top faces being ultra babyface-ish for some reason, like Cena's been over the past decade. It could happen, but it'd be surprising. If it doesn't happen, this entire tournament will have been terrible and pointless.


If it doesn't happen, I hope they use the tournament as a platform to turn Ambrose heel. I just hope it isn't the generic Ambrose turns heel because he can only to then lose to Reigns numerous times throughout the rest of the year.

I hope if Ambrose turns heel, they keep eachother APART from facing eachother and build it up so the fans literally want nothing more than to see the two of eachother rip eachother apart.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

*Full segment recap is here:*


> * The main event segment is a tribute for Kane and The Undertaker by Bray Wyatt. Wyatt comes out alone and talks about the spirits of Kane and Taker, the change ahead. Taker's music hits to a big pop. The Brothers of Destruction come out and the crowd goes mental. The rest of The Wyatt Family appears when the lights go out but Taker and Kane clear the ring. Braun Strowman fights back but they throw him into the announce table. They hit a double chokeslam on Wyatt and walk out together to end the show.


*We got bad info. That definitely sounds like a dark segment to send the fans home happy.*


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well that's out the fucking window in that case, it's dark.


In that case, it was probably just to please the crowd. It seems WWE is afraid of having the veterans look weak on TV, which is the exact opposite of what they should be doing. But what do I know :hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Dark Paladin said:


> In that case, it was probably just to please the crowd. It seems WWE is afraid of having the veterans look weak on TV, which is the exact opposite of what they should be doing. But what do I know :hmm:


It's more than that, it's that they want to do everything they can to make sure Bray Wyatt never gets over and fails as a character. If it was Roman Reigns, Taker and Kane would've both been carried out on a stretcher.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He doesn't "need" anything, I hate when people say shit like that. His fucking career rests on this victory. No, it's Bray that needs it, but it's Vince dealing with real talent again. He can't help himself.


Yeah that's what I meant lol but in Vince's eyes he will :vince3

It fucking sucks cos this could be the match where they _finally_ turn the Wyatts into a monster stable and have them win


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You know better than that.
> 
> They're going to bury their best heel at a time when they've never been shorter on talent to build up a worthless old cunt who'll never be seen again 6 months from now. It's AMAZING to try to wrap your brain around. Only Vince.


This is the last chance they have with Bray Wyatt. They fucked him up with Cena, and later with Taker...I hope they don't fuck him up with Taker AGAIN. But you are right, probably he will be buried, and that's sad as fuck.

Hoping that doesn't happen, but I fear it will. Just trying to have faith they don't fuck it up one more time. 

Regarding the tournament: WWE did an awful job with this. Kalisto & Titus on the tournament? WTF! ATM the only interesting fresh match we really have is Roman/Cesaro and that's it. The finals will be Roman/Dean or Owens/Roman, and I fear that Reigns will not turn heel. 

God, maybe I need to watch the product again when Rollins comes back. I have no interest for WM32 ATM. I was interested to see Seth face turn, but now that he is injured, that's out of the window.

WWE, even when you are at your lowest, you don't try anything new or exciting. Fuck you.

Edit: And now that segment with the Wyatts is a dark segment...WHAT THE FUCK? Are you telling me that New Day, even tho they are entertaining, are the televised main event in a meaningless throwaway six man against Neville & The Usos? Ugh. I really hope Bray is winning at SS. I really do. I'm optimistic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's more than that, it's that they want to do everything they can to make sure Bray Wyatt never gets over and fails as a character. If it was Roman Reigns, Taker and Kane would've both been carried out on a stretcher.


*Oh quit your melodrama. Wyatt's winning this time. There's no reason for him to lose.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



NakNak said:


> This is the last chance they have with Bray Wyatt. They fucked him up with Cena, and later with Taker...I hope they don't fuck him up with Taker AGAIN. But you are right, probably he will be buried, and that's sad as fuck.
> 
> Hoping that doesn't happen, but I fear it will. Just trying to have faith they don't fuck it up one more time.
> 
> ...


No, I'm not probably right, I AM right. The day Undertaker makes a star is the day pigs turn blue and sprout fucking curly wings out of the tail in their ass. The smartest thing you can do is just give up on Bray Wyatt. Vince is not high on him, he's a fall guy, that's all he'll ever be. Do not expect anything, all it leads to is more disappointment.

And certainly don't watch the product for Seth of all people. Ewww.



> Oh quit your melodrama. Wyatt's winning this time. There's no reason for him to lose.


I'll be quoting you on that when you're proven wrong.

The reason for him to lose is Vince thinks he's worthless because he can't see past "fat", and Undertaker is going to be in a huge match at WrestleMania whereas he's not.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

2 hours


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Okay for all we know Wyatts are going over Taker/Kane at SS. Yes Wyatt has been screwed with terrible booking in the past. But I am willing to give them the benefit of the doubt seeing they have been Booked correctly lately. I don't really get this anti vince when it comes to Wyatt. The guy has basically headlined a few manias againgst Cena, Taker e.t.c. Win or Lose that is big so early in his career. He is in danger of becoming the next Kane, main event jobber. But hey it could be worse, he could be Zack Ryder .


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I hope the segment of Kane and Taker destroying the wyatts is televised, a segment like that it can't be a dark match, it just can't be. And I'm glad kane and taker joned forced again and destroyed the whole wyatss, it's awesome.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

These ratings are going to drop like a bomb. What a shit show.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Oh quit your melodrama. Wyatt's winning this time. There's no reason for him to lose.*


 Someone had to say it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll be quoting you on that when you're proven wrong.
> 
> The reason for him to lose is Vince thinks he's worthless because he can't see past "fat", and Undertaker is going to be in a huge match at WrestleMania whereas he's not.


*And will you make a public apology when you're proven wrong :mj ? Lets make this interesting. Loser wears the winner's favorite wrestler as an avatar for a week. I'll wear a Wyatt avatar if I'm wrong, you wear a Reigns avatar if you're wrong.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

No, because if I agree, it'll happen.

Besides, you claim to like Wyatt anyway, and even if you don't, he's the patron saint of your overlord, Russo, so what are you compromising? That's a one way street if I've ever seen it.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, I'm not probably right, I AM right. The day Undertaker makes a star is the day pigs turn blue and sprout fucking curly wings out of the tail in their ass. The smartest thing you can do is just give up on Bray Wyatt. Vince is not high on him, he's a fall guy, that's all he'll ever be. Do not expect anything, all it leads to is more disappointment.
> 
> And certainly don't watch the product for Seth of all people. Ewww.
> 
> ...


Rollins run with the Title was awful, but he was a good heel with the briefcase. And he has more potential as a face. I think WWE sees him in a good way. And probably he will return as a face. Because if we are talking about the Rollins we had with the title...that Seth was awful overall, because of the booking, that, again, is bad overall for all of the roster, but he was overexposed as fuck.

And Wyatt has been on a "Dead" spot since Extreme Rules 2014, until that point, Bray was money. I'm hoping they see the potential again, but time and time again I'm losing interest, and fast. That's why I'm hoping Taker does the right thing, maybe he does. Or maybe he won't, because is his 25th anniversary. We shall see.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

the match before the Wyatt stuff was a 6 man.

There were constant promos for his speech during the show.

It was NOT a dark segment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, because if I agree, it'll happen.


*
Where's your confidence if Wyatt losing is such an inevitability *


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

This show looks really boring , there is nothing remotely exciting going on at the moment. This tournament has to be the most predictable tournament ever , I can pick every single winner and get them all right.
This Rollins injury has really made me realize how I'm basically watching the show for him. If Owens doesn't get any exciting new stuff in the next few weeks and Becky continues to be Charlotte's sidecick I think it'll be time for another hiatus for me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

My confidence is absolute, but I don't make stupid bets. Not only that, I don't GAIN anything by making you put on a Wyatt avatar. Why do I give a shit what you have in your avatar?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

NEW DAY ROCKS.

That is all.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, because if I agree, it'll happen.
> 
> Besides, you claim to like Wyatt anyway, and even if you don't, he's the patron saint of your overlord, Russo, so what are you compromising? That's a one way street if I've ever seen it.


Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it!

I'll even take the dare myself, but for once backup your claims that you're always so confident in.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



BlackoutLAS said:


> the match before the Wyatt stuff was a 6 man.
> 
> There were constant promos for his speech during the show.
> 
> It was NOT a dark segment.


*Then what WAS the dark segment?*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it!
> 
> I'll even take the dare myself, but for once backup your claims that you're always so confident in.


No, I'm smarter than that. You're not goading me into this. Why? Because there's always a CHANCE. Even the Streak ended, and that was the sole absolute in wrestling. I'm not gonna put something in my avatar that would embarrass the shit out of me, and I'm not gonna go back on my word and not do it if I said I would, so no. I don't stand to gain anything from it, so why would I do it? I might do it if I had an incentive but I don't.

Not only that, my entire argument is predicated on UNDERTAKER not putting him over, so if Bray Wyatt pins KANE, then what? I still have to do it because I was wrong? Uh uh.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Had a lot of fun tonight, that ending was amazing to see live, probably the first and last time I see taker.
@Legit BOSS there was no dark segment after the ending lol


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

So Undertaker is gonna bury Wyatt and Strowman?

Selfish old bastard.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

You know what they say: You don't know what you have until it's gone
I think that Seth Rollins, even with his shitty booking, made Raw a little more...fun, sometimes. Because this show, even for a taped one, looks so boring. After Survivor Series I'm taking a hiatus, because I don't care for the Road to WM32. 

WWE: Once again did things the wrong way. Tournament for the title? AWESOME; LET'S MAKE IT THE MOST PREDICTABLE AND BORING WAY POSSIBLE!

Not even KO can make me still watch the product.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Wyatts got the shit kicked out of them by two old men at the end of the show.

:ha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Dell said:


> Had a lot of fun tonight, that ending was amazing to see live, probably the first and last time I see taker.
> 
> @Legit BOSS there was no dark segment after the ending lol


*Thanks for the confirmation! What sign did you bring for Sasha this time, and who got the top 3 pops?*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I better see you in the crowd all BOSSed up with a cute sign for Sasha:cudi.*


Lol I had a Sasha Banks sign, dunno if it got on TV. The security asked to see my signs (pathetic) I said wtf all I got is Sasha Banks signs. 

There was a huge WE WANT SASHA chant during the entire match and the only pop was when she got involved.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

That tournament makes my eyes water, the amount of hate Reigns will receive when he goes over Cesaro as well :ti


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Thanks for the confirmation! What sign did you bring for Sasha this time, and who got the top 3 pops?*


Taker
New Day
Flair 

HHH, Sasha, Paige, Ambrose, Reigns all good pops


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, I'm smarter than that. You're not goading me into this. Why? Because there's always a CHANCE. Even the Streak ended, and that was the sole absolute in wrestling. I'm not gonna put something in my avatar that would embarrass the shit out of me, and I'm not gonna go back on my word and not do it if I said I would, so no. I don't stand to gain anything from it, so why would I do it? I might do it if I had an incentive but I don't.
> 
> Not only that, my entire argument is predicated on UNDERTAKER not putting him over, so if Bray Wyatt pins KANE, then what? I still have to do it because I was wrong? Uh uh.


It will be a Survivor Series elimination match, so the Wyatts can't go over without pinning everybody, including Undertaker.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

The pop for New Day was deafening. Biggest of the night by far.These guys are over big time in Manchester


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Dell said:


> Taker
> New Day
> Flair
> 
> HHH, Sasha, Paige, Ambrose, Reigns all good pops


*Good to know Reigns got a good pop even though he was stuck in a boring match with Big Show. No one wants to see that, not even his fans.*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

So, having their souls/powers taken hasn't done the B.O.D any harm then?


----------



## phenom_123 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3MA3P4OIfc

When Taker comes out, what a pop.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I'm a Wyatt Mark. But their is something a tad hilarious about Wyatt getting stomped by two old men on a Dark Show. In other news well Roman beat Kalisto? I don't know man Kalisto is pretty strong, especially when he goes to Super Sayian 2.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Dell said:


> Taker
> New Day
> Flair
> 
> HHH, Sasha, Paige, Ambrose, Reigns all good pops


Zigglers was huge man, cmon..

My section was all booing Reigns. Didn't hear any pop.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Dell said:


> Taker
> New Day
> Flair
> 
> HHH, Sasha, Paige, Ambrose, Reigns all good pops


Bring back the paige sig


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Thanks for the confirmation! What sign did you bring for Sasha this time, and who got the top 3 pops?*


1 New Day
2 Kane and Taker
3 Cesaro/Ambrose

Reigns got slaughtered. Big time boos and boring chants.Show tried to rescue him by shouting i aint boring to the crowd. Some sections fired back with We mean Reigns, We mean Reigns


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



BlackoutLAS said:


> Zigglers was huge man, cmon..
> 
> *My section was all booing Reigns. Didn't hear any pop*.


I will second that.Major booing and boring chants from my section aswell


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



BlackoutLAS said:


> Zigglers was huge man, cmon..
> 
> My section was all booing Reigns. Didn't hear any pop.


Same here. I'd say the arena was about 60/40, boos to cheers for Reigns.

Ambrose, New Day, Cesaro, Ziggler, Flair, Owens and of course Undertaker got monstrous pops. We've got good taste in Manchester.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I'm still marking out at seeing Taker that entrance is something to behold in person


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Kostic said:


> It will be a Survivor Series elimination match, so the Wyatts can't go over without pinning everybody, including Undertaker.


Well there you go, that just solidifies Undertaker wins. Even worse, it's looking increasingly like the Wyatt's are going to lose a 4 on 2 handicap match, which is.....just the absolute nail in the coffin. I'm sure Vince can't WAIT until Survivor Series to see his dream realized.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Can't wait for the edits tonight...

Reigns music hits... "OooooooooWaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh's" echo as the hairdryer pop takes over.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Good to know Reigns got a good pop even though he was stuck in a boring match with Big Show. No one wants to see that, not even his fans.*


Reigns got a very mixed reaction and the crowd shit all the match, he got Yes chants for joining HHH that's about it in a positive light, Sasha was hugely over even got Nattie boo'd


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



tommo010 said:


> I'm still marking out at seeing Taker that entrance is something to behold in person


I NEVER thought I'd get to see both Flair and Taker live on the same show in 2015 and clearly everyone else thought the same. I couldn't even hear myself marking out.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

How do we know its even a dark segment Taker is on? The show is taped we don't have any idea until WE WATCH IT


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



tommo010 said:


> Reigns got a very mixed reaction and the crowd shit all the match, he got Yes chants for joining HHH that's about it in a positive light, Sasha was hugely over even got Nattie boo'd


*
As you should shit on that match :cudi. I'm sick of it, and they need to stop doing it. Thank you for chanting YES! to send the fucking message that they want Reigns to be heel. God dammit it's so simple to book him :fuckthis.

So much for Nattie's wrestling being enough to excuse her from being a charisma vacuum :hayden3*


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

New Day was probably the most over act on the show. Between every match and before the show even started there was clapping and 'New...Day Rocks!' chants. Those three have done so well to get so over with what was originally an utterly crap gimmick.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Will the "thank you Rollins" chants get edited out I wonder? I am surprised HHH didn't bury him to get heat and set up for their feud upon his return.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

lol at breeze losing in his debut match. he's done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



GeneHackman said:


> Will the "thank you Rollins" chants get edited out I wonder? I am surprised HHH didn't bury him to get heat and set up for their feud upon his return.


There were "Thank You, Rollins" chants????

:drose :drose :drose


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Wyatts got the shit kicked out of them by two old men at the end of the show.
> 
> :ha


Good Undertaker is better anyway 

:ha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Reigns has always looked like a heel. From top to bottom the dude looks like a movie star. But he also looks like he could rip your head off. He was perfect as Heel in The Sheild, he was the silent assassin. Now he talks its like zzzz, just superman punch someone. But I Think Reigns is the next Top Babyface, so it would be a twist if he turned. Rock did ,but he was the entitlted, 3rd generation superstar. So who knows. Ambrose also feels like a heel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Stone Hot said:


> Good Undertaker is better anyway
> 
> :ha


Great. That'll serve WWE well when he's retired in a few months. (Y)


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Just got back from the show and a lot of fuckery happened and what an ending Undertaker and Kane taking out the Wyatts. I am so happy to of attended my first ever WWE Raw in my hometown of Manchester, England


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I think everytime Roman gets boo'd it makes him push that much harder at improving...so boo away folks. I'll sit here and enjoy watching him get better and better. 

I think if we get the match between Roman and Del Rio, they should add the stipulation that it is for the US belt. Roman can win it.. and the WWE can shock the hell out of everyone by having someone else win the World belt.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Stone Hot said:


> Good Undertaker is better anyway
> 
> :ha


1000 years ago maybe..


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> As you should shit on that match :cudi. I'm sick of it, and they need to stop doing it. Thank you for chanting YES! to send the fucking message that they want Reigns to be heel. God dammit it's so simple to book him :fuckthis.
> 
> So much for Nattie's wrestling being enough to excuse her from being a charisma vacuum :hayden3*


HHH put his hand out after a big long speech. He even said he had his eye on Reigns over Rollins in the Sheild, EVERYONE wanted it, I thought for sure it was time...but then he was just like 'I've fighted all my life I won't quit now' and then a shit match with Big Show. Do they have even try with Reigns.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Great. That'll serve WWE well when he's retired in a few months. (Y)


:ha


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



southrnbygrace said:


> I think everytime Roman gets boo'd it makes him push that much harder at improving...so boo away folks. I'll sit here and enjoy watching him get better and better.
> 
> *I think if we get the match between Roman and Del Rio*, they should add the stipulation that it is for the US belt. Roman can win it.. and the WWE can shock the hell out of everyone by having someone else win the World belt.


I think if we get the match between Roman and Del Rio it'll put the audience into a coma.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Just got back from the show in my hometown of Manchester, England and you gotta love the fuckery


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



BlackoutLAS said:


> HHH put his hand out after a big long speech. He even said he had his eye on Reigns over Rollins in the Sheild, EVERYONE wanted it, I thought for sure it was time...but then he was just like 'I've fighted all my life I won't quit now' and then a shit match with Big Show. Do they have even try with Reigns.


*Honestly, they shouldn't have even entertained the idea until it was time so it's kept as a complete surprise, ala The Rock in 1998. Now, it's on everyone's minds, and WWE usually goes with the stupid option, even if the predictable one is the best one. If you liked Roman more, why did you waste our time for the last year, jobbing Seth out and making him your bitch boy? This is what has been pissing me off the whole time. I knew Roman would get better treatment than Seth as the Corporate Heel, and if the terrible booking wasn't enough, they just outright told it to us. This is insulting to our intelligence.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



3ku1 said:


> Well I for one, well go into this Raw with no expectations. I Think too many fans presume it is going to bad lol, give it a chance huh.


Keeping in mind, of course, that we've read the results and already know what's going to happen. And yes, people presume it's going to be bad when it's your 500'th straight bad Raw.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

The Roman/Big Show match...the crowd more or less turned into the post-RAW 'Mania crowd. BORING chants, JBL chants and a big mexican wave that went around the arena about ten times.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



tommo010 said:


> Reigns got a very mixed reaction and the crowd shit all the match, he got Yes chants for joining HHH that's about it in a positive light, Sasha was hugely over even got Nattie boo'd


In the section i was in i could only hear boos but my pal who was sat more or less opposite me said quite a few in his section gave him a pop



Mastodonic said:


> New Day was probably the most over act on the show. Between every match and before the show even started there was clapping and 'New...Day Rocks!' chants. Those three have done so well to get so over with what was originally an utterly crap gimmick.


The most over by far.The New Day chants were still going 30 minutes after the show ended on the Metrolink platform


----------



## 50ShadesOfKayfabe (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Reigns got boo'd heavily in my section too. His match with Show was a snooze fest.

New Day are just...:trips5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Mastodonic said:


> The Roman/Big Show match...the crowd more or less turned into the post-RAW 'Mania crowd. BORING chants, JBL chants and a big mexican wave that went around the arena about ten times.


NOW, they're putting their next top babyface in AWFUL situations making even him look bad. Not a good look. WWE can't even book their golden boys well anymore. :drake1


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Honestly, they shouldn't have even entertained the idea until it was time so it's kept as a complete surprise, ala The Rock in 1998. Now, it's on everyone's minds, and WWE usually goes with the stupid option, even if the predictable one is the best one. If you liked Roman more, why did you waste our time for the last year, jobbing Seth out and making him your bitch boy? This is what has been pissing me off the whole time. I knew Roman would get better treatment than Seth as the Corporate Heel, and if the terrible booking wasn't enough, they just outright told it to us. This is insulting to our intelligence.*


Well, the story could be that Reigns refused HHH today but as the tournament went on and the fans continued to shit on him, he changes his mind by Survivor Series. It wouldn't have to be a drawn out conspiracy like Rocky was in 1998.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

If Taker didn't appear New Day would have got pop of the night, soon as taker walked out the roof went off the place.

Pops 
Taker & Kane (but let's be honest it was for Taker)
New Day
Flair
Paige
HHH

Heat
Wayne Rooney (his slap on barretf was first time he hit the target in weeks)
Charlotte
Zeb
Show and Reigns
Sheamus
Old Trafford and Eitihad clips lol 

Can't wait to see Paige's PTO on the announce table on TV,


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DGenerationMC said:


> Well, the story could be that Reigns refused HHH today but as the tournament went on and the fans continued to shit on him, he changes his mind by Survivor Series. It wouldn't have to be a drawn out conspiracy like Rocky was in 1998.


*
I know what they could do with this, I'm just saying it would be better if it were a complete surprise out of left field. I'd have Triple H try to court the obvious option, Owens, appear to assist him in a match against Reigns, "accidentally" hit him with a chair, and have Reigns turn on Ambrose in Grand Finals. At the end of the show, Triple H would close by saying:

:trips "There is ALWAYS...a Plan....B[uhh]" *


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



tommo010 said:


> If Taker didn't appear New Day would have got pop of the night, soon as taker walked out the roof went off the place.
> 
> Pops
> Taker & Kane (but let's be honest it was for Taker)
> ...


Charlotte #2 in heat? Paige wasn't even facing her:surprise:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

New Day were definitely over with the Brit fans

Undertaker got the biggest pop of the night 

Roman and Big Show getting boring chants in their match lol 

Dean beat Tyler to further in the tournament I really want him as champion not Roman

My girl Paige got a great reaction but losing to Becky on a roll up come on fuck you Vince. Paige putting Becky in the PTO on the announce table was sick


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Mastodonic said:


> The Roman/Big Show match...the crowd more or less turned into the post-RAW 'Mania crowd. BORING chants, JBL chants and a big mexican wave that went around the arena about ten times.


Can't blame them tbh. Give Roman some fresh opponents, at least.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

HOLY CRAP at the crowd singing Paiges theme. Awesome stuff.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

https://www.instagram.com/p/94QAL6LGBv/

*Roman isn't even close to being universally booed. No one wanted to see Reigns vs. Big Show. That's all.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

OH so Raw was taped tongiht. damn of course it had to be. Why couldn't I get fall out early ha


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Oh damnit. The most interesting Raw of the year and it isn't live and you know those fans are going to be awful. I hate the UK Raw. I'll just read spoilers and move on with my life.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



islesfan13 said:


> Charlotte #2 in heat? Paige wasn't even facing her:surprise:


Her music hit to save Becky from Paige and there were HEAVY boos.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

The boring chants were for big show not Reigns at least in my section 113, big show even got on the mic to talk back to the chants.

I forgot Cesaro got an awesome reaction as expected and Wayne Rooney as well when he punched Barrett.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

To be honest I am looking forward to seeing Paige . But also for her being in her hometown. If this girl was booked properly, she could be the next Lita imo. Now I know that is prob an unpopular opinion, and I am fully prepared for the outlash.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



BlackoutLAS said:


> Her music hit to save Becky from Paige and there were HEAVY boos.


LOL the wwe either edits it out or they downplay it to Paige being in England like they did last year when Paige faces Fox.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I know what they could do with this, I'm just saying it would be better if it were a complete surprise out of left field. I'd have Triple H try to court the obvious option, Owens, appear to assist him in a match against Reigns, "accidentally" hit him with a chair, and have Reigns turn on Ambrose in Grand Finals. At the end of the show, Triple H would close by saying:
> 
> :trips "There is ALWAYS...a Plan....B[uhh]" *


Ah, I see. Similar to Survivor Series 98 with Foley, right? The only problem is that wouldn't it turn Owens face in the process? 

Eh, maybe it could work with Sheamus. Reigns wins the tournament straight up, Hunter comes out and announces that Sheamus is cashing in now. Then as soon as the bell rings and Lobster Head is about to hit the Brogue Kick, *BAM* low blow by HHH and a Spear from Roman leads to a failed cash-in. As a result, the new WWE Champion Roman Reigns has joined The Authority.

God, there are a couple of good directions Survivor Series can go in. Haven't been this interested in the WWE Title since Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Dell said:


> The boring chants were for big show not Reigns at least in my section 113, big show even got on the mic to talk back to the chants.
> 
> I forgot Cesaro got an awesome reaction as expected and Wayne Rooney as well when he punched Barrett.


Did you sing Paiges entrance?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



DGenerationMC said:


> Ah, I see. Similar to Survivor Series 98 with Foley, right? The only problem is that wouldn't it turn Owens face in the process?
> 
> Eh, maybe it could work with Sheamus. Reigns wins the tournament straight up, Hunter comes out and announces that Sheamus is cashing in now. Then as soon as the bell rings and Lobster Head is about to hit the Brogue Kick, *BAM* low blow by HHH and a Spear from Roman leads to a failed cash-in. As a result, the new WWE Champion Roman Reigns has joined The Authority.
> 
> God, there are a couple of good directions Survivor Series can go in. Haven't been this interested in the WWE Title since Wrestlemania 30.


*
No, they wouldn't make Owens look foolish, he'd just go about his business after losing the tournament match, and have some strong words for Triple H screwing him over, as Triple H acts completely innocent. 

:trips7 "I don't know what happened, he ducked man!"

I got this idea from Big Bossman tossing his nightstick to The Rock while supposedly aiming for Shamrock.*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



deanambroselover said:


> Just got back from the show in my hometown of Manchester, England and you gotta love the fuckery


Trying to figure out whether this means the show was good or bad.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



islesfan13 said:


> Did you sing Paiges entrance?


Of course  I popped for Paige. Cool spot with the PTO on the announce table, just shame they had becky win via roll up and sucked the life outta the crowd.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Difference is Foley was the unlikely champion. And was so over with the crowd. Still remember that moment on Raw 99 when he won the WWF title haha. In one night WCW were done. Owens is different, he's not as bulgy as Foley was. The guy is an athlete pure and simple, and he is a badass. Foley was a nutter, but Owens is ruthless. I cannot see them making Owens foolish I agree. I kinda hope they don't do 98 SS, lets not rehash things.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Keep booking Reigns like that Vince.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Bullydully said:


> Trying to figure out whether this means the show was good or bad.


All the more fun just guessing


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Dell said:


> Of course  I popped for Paige. Cool spot with the PTO on the announce table, just shame they had becky win via roll up and sucked the life outta the crowd.


Typical wwe booking I fully expect them to edit out the boos for Chalotte as well and probably not show Paiges entrance.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Dell said:


> Of course  I popped for Paige. Cool spot with the PTO on the announce table, just shame they had *becky win via roll up and sucked the life outta the crowd*.


*No one's gonna mention that though, they'll only talk about Charlotte's heat :ti*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/94QAL6LGBv/
> 
> *Roman isn't even close to being universally booed. No one wanted to see Reigns vs. Big Show. That's all.*


Exactly


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Its going to be Ambrose vs Reigns in the finals. Dont know why people think it will be Owens vs Reigns


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*










Here 
@islesfan13


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Can't wait for this Raw to get started. Heard alot of faces got booed hard tonight. Can't wait. :mark:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *No one's gonna mention that though, they'll only talk about Charlotte's heat :ti*


Not me, it was beyond stupid to have Paige lose via rollup in England. She should have been the one doing the rollup. With that said, I didn't see anybody mention Becky getting booed the way Charlotte did. That doesn't seem to good for the diva they are trying desperately to make the top face. WWE messed up to begin with, you don't try to make someone a top face against an already well established and very popular diva. They should have had her go over Naomi or something first. Lets say she goes over Paige and then gets to Sasha, nothing will change. Nobody is cheering Charlotte over Paige or Sasha, hell barely anyone cheered Charlotte over Nikki.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Seems like Big Show is poison at this point, gets your match booed no matter how over you may be with the crowd.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Crasp said:


> So I'm going to assume the answer will be no, but for anyone who's read the spoilers, is there any reason to watch tonight? Do the reports make it sound better than average, about average, or somehow worse than average?


I read spoilers. It's a wrestling heavy show with the tourney. Since this is what this roster does best it's gotta be at worst a good show. This isnt a spoiler about exact results but the winner of each match is quite obvious.

Having read spoilers I won't be watching. Nothing seems must watch. Taker is on the show though if that matters to ya.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

It says a lot about the promotion when their most over act is a bloody comedy trio...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Dell said:


> Here
> @islesfan13


Wow Amazing seats. Big props to all the dudes with the Paige shirts.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Can't wait for this Raw to get started. Heard alot of faces got booed hard tonight. Can't wait. :mark:


Is there time of rVince to edit all of that out lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Don't really mind Becky getting wins, but shouldn't Paige be getting wins anyways since she's the #1 contender? LOL at WWE failing to build up their champions AND #1 contenders properly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



islesfan13 said:


> Not me, it was beyond stupid to have Paige lose via rollup in England. She should have been the one doing the rollup.


*Oh, now England is an excuse when it comes to Becky but not Charlotte? :mjout. I ain't tryin to hear that shit.*



> With that said, I didn't see anybody mention Becky getting booed the way Charlotte did. That doesn't seem to good for the diva they are trying desperately to make the top face. WWE messed up to begin with, you don't try to make someone a top face against an already well established and very popular diva. They should have had her go over Naomi or something first. Lets say she goes over Paige and then gets to Sasha, nothing will change. Nobody is cheering Charlotte over Paige or Sasha, hell barely anyone cheered Charlotte over Nikki.


*
She shouldn't be face in the first place, and she shouldn't be constantly parroting her dad. That's why she isn't over. They had no problem with her until the Flairisms became obnoxious.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Chrome said:


> Don't really mind Becky getting wins, but shouldn't Paige be getting wins anyways since she's the #1 contender? LOL at WWE failing to build up their champions AND #1 contenders properly.


Yeah Becky needed a win and I am glad she got it but it shouldn't have been Paige taking the L since she needs to look strong on the way to her match with Charlotte.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

English crowds are awesome. They love to be loud. wonder how much they'll be muted, especially if they boo those that Vince would rather they cheer?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Oh, now England is an excuse when it comes to Becky but not Charlotte? :mjout. I ain't tryin to hear that shit.*
> 
> 
> *
> She shouldn't be face in the first place, and she shouldn't be constantly parroting her dad. That's why she isn't over. They had no problem with her until the Flairisms became obnoxious.*


No, never said that. Paige was cheered a week ago for PTOing Becky and 2 weeks ago for destroying her as well.The thing is, shes not receiving the Obnoxious boos that Charlotte is currently receiving. Charlotte is receiving Naomi levels go away heat right now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



islesfan13 said:


> No, never said that. Paige was cheered a week ago for PTOing Becky and 2 weeks ago for destroying her as well.The thing is, shes not receiving the Obnoxious boos that Charlotte is currently receiving. Charlotte is receiving Naomi levels go away heat right now.


*
And it's readily apparent why that is, so I'm not sure why you're marking out like it's some shocking revelation. News Flash: Paige is and was a terrible face too. She had a worse title reign. She found herself as a heel. Charlotte will do the same.*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

It's plain stupid Paige jobbed in England anyway, its her home town for hecks sake.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> And it's readily apparent why that is, so I'm not sure why you're marking out like it's some shocking revelation. News Flash: Paige is and was a terrible face too. She had a worse title reign. She found herself as a heel. Charlotte will do the same.*


Paige never in her career came out to an arena of boos. But I do have to agree with you there Paige was booked the same way in the beginning. The problem with the division is they do not know how to make baby faces. Even the top baby faces are seen as heels.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Or in the Bellas case I feel like being a heel tonight, match ends. Im a babyface people deal with it!


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> It's plain stupid Paige jobbed in England anyway, its her home town for hecks sake.


England's a town? 

Thankfully the win didn't deflate the crowd too much. At least she got her heat back after the match ended.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Dont think the show will be edited. Not enough time, like smackdown where they have 3 days in between


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Stone Hot said:


> Its going to be Ambrose vs Reigns in the finals. Dont know why people think it will be Owens vs Reigns


Because if they want Reigns' chase to last beyond SSeries and they need a heel but want to save Reigns/Ambrose for 2016, Owens is the guy.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Mastodonic said:


> England's a town?
> 
> Thankfully the win didn't deflate the crowd too much. At least she got her heat back after the match ended.


Town city, country what ever haha. Yeah well seeing she was jobbing, only way was to get her heat back really.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Page needs to make more of an effort... I cheered for beck like a loner... Great show, I was standing on my chair through most of it. :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



KuritaDavion said:


> Because if they want Reigns' chase to last beyond SSeries and they need a heel but want to save Reigns/Ambrose for 2016, Owens is the guy.


Ambrose vs Reigns one is turning heel.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Owens though is the only one I see being the legit heel heat. Their is no one else, other then Wyatt. So I am picking Reigns/Owens final. Although Owens would prob get cheered more haha.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

What are the chances Becky cost Charlotte the title match?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

good, pleased to see a spoiler free thread. 

this tournament, i know it's not going to go the way I want it, i feel it in my bones. Owens might actually do something heelish that will make me hate him lol.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

We're getting close.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Taped Raw FUCKERY Time

At least til MNF starts anyways :ha


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Natecore said:


> I read spoilers. It's a wrestling heavy show with the tourney. Since this is what this roster does best it's gotta be at worst a good show. This isnt a spoiler about exact results but the winner of each match is quite obvious.


What's greyed out here is a fucking spoiler.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Yeah something tells me Becky is going to turn on Charlotte costing her the title.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Well, here goes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



islesfan13 said:


> What are the chances Becky cost Charlotte the title match?


I would love it if Paige wins the belt but I highly doubt they'll go that route and that they will have Charlotte retain all the way to WM32.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Stone Hot said:


> Ambrose vs Reigns one is turning heel.


I just don't see them wasting the Ambrose turn for a couple months feud and then as soon as Brock wins the rumble he's forgotten when they can get mileage out of those two after WM where as they can do a quick Owens or Sheamus title run, Reigns wins it back and it sets up the WM title match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES Triple H is here!!!!!!!!!! :mark: bow down bitches, this man is the King of Kings :bow


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

HHH with that pop .


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Trips getting that big pop tho.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

King of KINGS


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

STOP SMILING PAUL


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I saw the brackets for the tourney and it seems like damn near every match is super predictable. Final is Reigns vs Ambrose, or outside chance of Owens after the great reaction their face off got a couple of weeks ago.

And here we go with the show! Cole saying "breaking news" about the WWE title, ha.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

HHH HHH HHH HHH HHH 


Gotta love England


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

*SAAAATH!* 

:batista3


----------



## ArnDaddy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I just got back from Raw...I thought the show was pretty poor except for the main event segment so I was stunned to see such positive reviews on Twitter. They booked the show horrible, from the match order to the match ups, Some of which were very bizarre. I knew in advance that New Day, Owens, Sasha, Cesaro, Paige would be cheered heavily here...I'm surprised WWE would think different, I guess they were cheered at house shows this week too? So why did they square off against people WWE wants fans to cheer for. I feel like there were lots of mistakes with the sound, tron and timing too but I guess they can try to iron those out. It seemed like any time someone like Cesaro or Paige or Owens got a good pop it would go to break, unfortunately. I'm interested to see if they pipe in boos or cheers too.

The tournament has several names in who should not be in there and therefore made the results quite predictable. I think predictable or short matches are the death of any competition you are trying to make seem like a big deal. I felt they had a chance to try and make it quite cool with some new guys and matches we have seen but I dont think they delivered that. I would have liked to see longer and better matches that we saw but it looks like they are trying to fit the whole tournament in before the PPV, whereas i would prefer the quarters, semi and final all to be on one night. Roman is gonna face Ambrose but booking Reigns to beat Show and fan favourite Cesaro, how is this meant to help him?

The crowd was dead for lots of the show, but who can blame them? Start of the show was pretty dull and also they were matches we have seen before \ enough for a lifetime. Last 2 weeks the show felt fresher but not tonight. 

There was also sooo many adverts and videos shown, way more than any other Raw I have been to. these coupled with the incredibly long pauses for adverts chopped up the show a lot.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Please tell those "Triple H" chants aren't piped in.


That would seriously break my heart.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

:rollins

:drose


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Triple H is over!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Is that a "We Want Mantaur" sign ? roflmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Monday Night Raw. Lets go


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This feels like Rollins had died :mj2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank You Rollins :Cocky


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

finally a crowd showing Seth Rollins the respect he deserves


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Smark UK crowd. If this was most American cities all this would be getting booed.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I do feel bad for Seth. To have your first reign for a good while and then have to lose to Vacant.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

THANK YOU ROLLINS CHANTS

:rollins

:drose

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Seth is still the future! Love that Thank You Rollins chant. :mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Seth over, and he is not even live, he is just that damn good.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, I'm smarter than that. You're not goading me into this. Why? Because there's always a CHANCE. Even the Streak ended, and that was the sole absolute in wrestling. I'm not gonna put something in my avatar that would embarrass the shit out of me, and I'm not gonna go back on my word and not do it if I said I would, so no. I don't stand to gain anything from it, so why would I do it? I might do it if I had an incentive but I don't.
> 
> Not only that, my entire argument is predicated on UNDERTAKER not putting him over, so if Bray Wyatt pins KANE, then what? I still have to do it because I was wrong? Uh uh.


Fine, but if there's always a chance, then why do you speak so definitively all the time?


----------



## RedwineRaider (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Lol at WWE blurring Kane out of the powerbomb picture.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*VACANT 3:16 LMAO :LOL*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

OH does Reigns get a bye to the finals


listen to those boos LOL


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Phaedra said:


> good, pleased to see a spoiler free thread.
> 
> this tournament, i know it's not going to go the way I want it, i feel it in my bones. Owens might actually do something heelish that will make me hate him lol.


Don't worry then, because if Owens wins, he'll receive the ultimate punishment. Being mocked by having the WWE title waved in front of his face before being buried by someone with no talent.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Mixed reaction for Roman Reigns not all boos :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I wonder who will fill that void? :reigns2


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

zomg ramen rainzzzzz


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

lol That Vacant 3:16 sign.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

FUCK off with the spoilers you cunts


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Anyone see that guy turn his hand away when Roman tried to dap him? He had the KO shirt on.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Business is NOT about to pick up. It's about to go down the drain. 

Here comes Roman Reigns.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Is it just me or has Reigns lost weight? as in muscle mass. Used to look alot bigger than this


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Oh no, a Reigns appeared. Could we steal his mic, before he starts talking?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

lolVacantWins


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

For the love of god Roman, that mic has a family!!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Is the crowd noise edited?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The crowd seems dampened for some reason. :hmm


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Barely a reaction for Roman


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *BAWSE!*





-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *SAAAATH!*
> 
> :batista3


Even Roman looked sad for Seth.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Roman isn't turning tonight


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Headliner said:


> Anyone see that guy turn his hand away when Roman tried to dap him? He had the KO shirt on.


Post a gif


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

*Way to go Vince.

Edit out the boos, and now it sounds like he's coming out to fucking crickets. :lmao*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Unfair?

Is HHH taking a page out of Vinnie Mac's book....

In the interest of fairness :vince2


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

What's the spoiler vs non-spoiler thread? What's this mean? Was this pre-taped or something?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Seth's corpse isn't even cold and HHH is already moving on to the next one.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

If tis leads to a Reigns heel turn, this could be a good thing.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



The One said:


> Is the crowd noise edited?


You can tell it's been edited a tiny bit. It was noticeable the second hte show came on.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Charisma.... lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Jesus, The Last Temptation of Roman fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Young God Seth Rollins said:


> This feels like Rollins had died :mj2


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



The XL said:


> Barely a reaction for Roman


WTF? He got a huge reaction with boos and cheers, fuck WWE and their editing!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Charisma? :maury Sure Triple H...


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Way to go Vince.
> 
> Edit out the boos, and now it sounds like he's coming out to fucking crickets. :lmao*


I hear boos in there bruh, maybe not everybody hates him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



xNECROx said:


> What's the spoiler vs non-spoiler thread? What's this mean? Was this pre-taped or something?


Yes, this was taped earlier today in the UK.

This thead is for anyone who didnt read the spoilers or go to the show


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Verbal fellatio time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



xNECROx said:


> What's the spoiler vs non-spoiler thread? What's this mean? Was this pre-taped or something?


It was taped in England a few hours ago.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I hear boos in there bruh, maybe not everybody hates him.


Yeah, Heaven forbid he actually has fans. Apparently that's unthinkable.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This is genius booking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

ROLLINS

The Ultimate Backstabber

:rollins :hbk1


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



xNECROx said:


> What's the spoiler vs non-spoiler thread? What's this mean? Was this pre-taped or something?


Yes this a pre-recorded Raw. Raw took place in the UK earlier this evening


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I hear boos in there bruh, maybe not everybody hates him.


*Dude, it was said that Reigns was booed. 

It's well-known that WWE edits crowd reactions.

Also, you do realize I'm a fan of Reigns, right?*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*This is a great promo.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Roman is not connecting with this UK crowd. They are not electrified.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I love how they are trying to redo the organic DB thing with Reigns artificially. this is fuckery at its finest


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

That got gay quick


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> You can tell it's been edited a tiny bit. It was noticeable the second hte show came on.


I'm kinda surprised they did that considering England is always a hot crowd.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Triple H just came out of the closet live on Raw


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*SELL OUT!

DO IT!*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *This is a great promo.*


Because Reigns is talking very minimally.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

HHH should just be champion after this promo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Triple H is great on the mic.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Great promo by HHH tonight


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



SHIV said:


> Jesus, The Last Temptation of Roman fpalm


Well Payback (the only match of the incredible Shield run I didnt like) was practically the Passion of the Reigns so in a reversed order it fits.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The sith seducing Anakin to the dark side.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Promo for the ages from Triple H tonight


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

"Be my man Roman" :creepytrips


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I'm loving this triple h promo.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Roman is doing good in this minimal speaking role but I really need him to improve on his facial expressions, can't tell if he's constipated, wincing or angry sometimes.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

HHH is a fucking GOD 

The hate he gets is pathetic


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I thought Reigns wanted a superbowl ring when he was a kid.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*I need a gif of Trips putting the belt on Roman.*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Great promo by HHH tonight


Agreed


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You can't comprehend the power of The Darkside


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Just award the guy the fucking title already ffs. They did it with Randy so do it with Roman. We know you want to.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Triple H is amazing in this segment. Amazing.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

By the way, this is the best HHH promo since his very solid heel promo's as Bryan's direct antagonist.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

All HHH needs are horns and a pitchfork.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Now that are stealing from the Kevin Owens storyline about doing it for his family

There is nothing original about Reigns what so ever


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Roman is really looking conflicted here.

I like it


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

HHH making that microphone his bitch!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

That title looks fucking amazing on him.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Now I think Triple H is ready to assume the authority figure role from Vince McMahon. This promo closed the deal for me.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS BOLIEVE ROMAN


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

This segment finally gives the rumored Rock/HHH an actual reason to go down. Let those two fight for Roman Reigns' soul at Wrestlemania 32.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

HHH reminding people he can still cut a killer promo.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

This is a great promo. This is the great storytelling that hasn't been around since the attitude era.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

All you have to do is Bo lieve


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Trips preaching all facts.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Triple H is too good with promos. He has me sold


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Dont talk, just spear him


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The crowd chanting yes for Reigns to turn heel 

:ha


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Wow this crowd noise is edited hardcore.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Was that a boring chant a second ago?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*This promo has been going on for 15 minutes. :eyeroll*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Editing those Boo's into Cheers like a pro Vince .


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

And then he started talking. He should have walked away


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

There it is. The Smackdown vaccum.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

NOT AGAIN :fpalm


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Roman Reigns vs Bigshow. That'll put the butts in the seats!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

How many times does Reigns have to beat DEATH 2:lol


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Aw fuck no.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Cue Big Show's theme.

Cue groans and piss breaks.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

WHAT AN AMAZING, NEVER BEFORE SEEN MATCH :mark:


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The fucking Big Show :maury fuck off already dude.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

BIG SHOW/REIGNS

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So are they just going to do The Deadly Games again?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

You didnt take a handout except for winning the Rumble and main eventing Mania. :bryanlol


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

And welllll itss the Big Slooooooww....party over


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Of course it's Big Show fpalm


----------



## Nakamura_ (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Great segment followed by the Big Show. FML.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Well at least Big Show is getting out of the tournament early, right?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Promo went on too long, but pretty good stuff by HHH.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I mean are we really surprised? lol


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

3ku1 said:


> It's plain stupid Paige jobbed in England anyway, its her home town for hecks sake.


None of the English Stars won tonight, Paige and Neville lost their matches and Barrett got punk'd out by fucking Wayne Rooney


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

lol Big Show = bottom of the line.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*Reigns vs. Show

:ha :ha :ha :ha*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Goddammit. This match. fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Big Slow...shit...that poor crowd...I know there's no spoilers but were there any survivors from the Boredom Bomb this match was? Just tell me that some in the crowd lived through it with their sanity intact.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Dude, it was said that Reigns was booed.
> 
> It's well-known that WWE edits crowd reactions.
> 
> Also, you do realize I'm a fan of Reigns, right?*


So it was said he was booed yet you said the boos were edited out & he came out to crickets...hmmmm :lol

Anyway you're being a lil defensive it's okay I get it you wanted to make a joke.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Saw that coming...

I'll call it now:
- Reigns is close to winning the championship but Triple H and/or Ambrose costs him the title, or Sheamus cashes in his MITB shortly after Reigns wins the title at Survivor Series


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Damn. I have to sit through a 3-hour Raw before I can watch Breaking Ground?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



SHIV said:


> You didnt take a handout except for winning the Rumble and main eventing Mania. :bryanlol


He had the Rock actually come out to try and get him over.

That is literally being given something without earning it for Christ's sake.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Why cant they put the UK shows live on the network then reply it on tv.

Also what a DB that Baron Corbin is. He is the most unlikable wrester I have ever seen


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Reigns vs Big Show.... again


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Roman is so unconvincing on the mic. I can't put my finger on why...


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

It's The Big Job


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I liked that segment, why the hate guys?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Shame they had 6 hours to spoil that Manchester crowd.

Those F'in Smackdown cheers!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

"Thousands of Brits doing the Mexican Wave, right after the commercial break when RAW returns!" :cole


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*You could feel the life getting sucked out of the crowd when the Big Show's music hit.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



A-C-P said:


> The crowd chanting yes for Reigns to turn heel
> 
> :ha


and?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

One of the best promos of the year. HHH talking closer to his natural voice without lowering it two octaves and having an actual point cutting the jock humor BS is always the best HHH


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The promo was good, but they took it in a weird direction by having Roman decline a prize in a tournament that he already won. While having a deal made to him for a spot he already won. Right....


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

If they don't turn Reigns after that, they really have no clue. The crowd wanted it so hard.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Yawn.

I hate this booking of Roman. Its just so Cena-esque. Really cant stomach this type of character. And I really want to root for Roman, either heel or baby face. But i dont want to root for boy scout Roman.

But itll be great if they still end up turning him.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Damn that would have been so awesome if he would have turned right there and swerved the crowd, why didn't they have him do that, instead of this Cena type shit that they know nobody likes.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Goddamn, Triple H is amazing.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Reigns vs Show :flair4

Also it's so obvious that RR is winning it all. WWE has really lost it as far as everything, at creating heat, suspense, building a storyline, etc...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



birthday_massacre said:


> Why cant they put the UK shows live on the network then reply it on tv.


Because USA would lose viewers if people already seen it live on the Network


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Reigns is so unlikable as a face it's mind blowing how creative doesn't notice this


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The crown chanting yes to a heel turn by Reigns is not a good think I have a feeling if he turn heel they going to start cheering and ruined the heel stuff like they do with most heels now


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

That might be the best promo HHH ever cut in his life... :HHH2


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



SHIV said:


> You didnt take a handout except for winning the Rumble and main eventing Mania. :bryanlol


You know it's not real right? he can't say oh yeah guys, writing team and Vince had me win rumble and main event mania


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



mattheel said:


> Yawn.
> 
> I hate this booking of Roman. Its just so Cena-esque. Really cant stomach this type of character. And I really want to root for Roman, either heel or baby face. But i dont want to root for boy scout Roman.


Its not even the boy scout thing. Its the get beat up for most of the match then superman comeback with 3 moves of doom


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



DahStoryTella said:


> Saw that coming...
> 
> I'll call it now:
> - Reigns is close to winning the championship but Triple H or Ambrose costs him the title, or Sheamus cashes in his MITB shortly after he wins the title at Survivor Series


Nah, the reverse. Ambrose will be about to win it...Trips interfers costs him Reigns becomes champ then trips and reigns hug and raise arms as the new autority...end show.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Hell of an opening segment. Rollins' injury has created a great character arc/storyline for Roman Reigns.

Too bad the UK crowd is so smarky. I think most other crowds would have got behind Reigns with those short and sweet lines, and Trips did an awesome job as the devil on the shoulder.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Hunter was great in that segment. I'll cosign that.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



A-C-P said:


> The crowd chanting yes for Reigns to turn heel
> 
> :ha


someone a bit more ruthless about to get that ole opportunity maybe? hmmm. 

this Raw is actually interesting lol. Of course, not entertaining quite yet lol. big Show ... dead.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *You could feel the life getting sucked out of the crowd when the Big Show's music hit.*


Their life was already sucked. This whole segment was terrible. 

Vince and Austin(and Russo) would have made it so much better.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Truthbetold said:


> That might be the best promo HHH ever cut in his life... :HHH2


No but it was a good segment to tease a Turn at SvS


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Because USA would lose viewers if people already seen it live on the Network


They lose them anyways for taped shows.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I was hoping to see Hunter announce himself as one of the participants to honor Seth freaking Rollins :mj2


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

MOTY candidate right here. This could possibly top Lesnar Vs Reigns.


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So tired of this match up.


----------



## Roscoe7 (Oct 19, 2013)

What's the point watching any of Reigns matches from now until the main event of Survivor Series? You can all but pencil this piece of shit into the finals. Can't wait to see this talentless fucker fail as a champion.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



SHIV said:


> You didnt take a handout except for winning the Rumble and main eventing Mania. :bryanlol



That's exactly why he needs the heel turn. People aren't buying into the "I CLAWED MY WAY TO THE TOP" bullshit. They just can't. Kayfabe is dead, Roman, we all know you're the chosen one.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Believe That said:


> You know it's not real right? he can't say oh yeah guys, writing team and Vince had me win rumble and main event mania


Some will never get it


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> So it was said he was booed yet you said the boos were edited out & he came out to crickets...hmmmm :lol
> 
> Anyway you're being a lil defensive it's okay I get it you wanted to make a joke.


*The people at the tapings said that the crowd booed Roman.

WWE edited out the boos. It's not that hard to understand.*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

LOL all of this speculation about the WWE taking this horrible situation and doing something fresh and unexpected has already been squashed.

It's the fucking Roman Reigns show and will be for the next decade.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



MrJT said:


> Nah, the reverse. Ambrose will be about to win it...Trips interfers costs him Reigns becomes champ then trips and reigns hug and raise arms as the new autority...end show.


That'd be the dumbest ending ever. Why didn't he just take the title now then?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So, we get a 20 minute promo which included piped in cheers at random intervals and a bad edit during Reigns rebuttal. 

What a way to start off Monday night Raw Maggle! :jbl 

We also get it telegraphed in advance than there is 0% chance Reigns is turning heel. That was a textbook John Cena ultimate babyface promo designed only to highlight how much of a good guy Reigns is. 

:lol Brutal start to the show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Remember back a few years ago when these Raw threads had about 50 pages or more before the show even aired?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Another awesome promo by one of the best talkers of all time imo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*This fresh matchup is sure to perk up RAW'S flaccid ratings! :vince5*


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Anyone notice the boring chants before the match started


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Top Heel said:


> So tired of this match up.


That's the point. They do this on purpose to torture the audience.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

It's like the crowd is at a funeral all of a sudden.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



SpeedStick said:


> The crown chanting yes to a heel turn by Reigns is not a good think I have a feeling if he turn heel they going to start cheering and ruined the heel stuff like they do with most heels now


Being heel is the best thing for Reigns. He would be able to show more personality and be bad ass and not that lame boyscout Cena lame goofy heel.

Reigns being a heel would have short and bad ass promos. That would only be a good thing.


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Why do you people even watch WWE all you do is constantly bitch and put down the show. Don't like it don't watch very easy.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

please retire chants :ha :ha


gotta love it


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *The people at the tapings said that the crowd booed Roman.
> 
> WWE edited out the boos. It's not that hard to understand.*


The Smackdown cheers are quite easy to distinguish, we will probably hear them again tonight.. there's still 2 and a half hours to go.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



virus21 said:


> Remember back a few years ago when these Raw threads had about 50 pages or more before the show even aired?


Its because all those comments are in the spoiler thread. Taped shows never get a lot of pages


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



KITD said:


> Anyone notice the boring chants before the match started


I can hear my neighbor chanting it through the wall. I can only assume he's watching Raw also.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Good promo by HHH and potentially a decent story, but I'm just not interested in Roman Reigns as a main event guy, at least not as a babyface


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Reigns should be fucking SQUASHING Big Show. It should be no more than a 2 minute match. Who the fuck actually takes this guy serious?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Holy shit, the crowd sounds are so obviously edited, it's fucking distracting.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I can't wait for the live edition of Takeover London. I'll finally get to hear an unedited UK crowd. Tonight's noise sounds SOOO edited, I hate this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Stone Hot said:


> please retire chants :ha :ha
> 
> 
> gotta love it


They are talking about Reigns :grin2:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I have zero investment in Show with anyone at this point, seriously does he need to be in this tournament? To show his strength? What we don't know Reigns has super powers lord.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

The XL said:


> Good promo by HHH and potentially a decent story, but I'm just not interested in Roman Reigns as a main event guy, at least not as a babyface


Reigns looks like a badass at least


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

"IM A GIANT!"

:lol wtf


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

"I'm a giant!" &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Did they edit out the "Boring" chants during this match? Haven't heard them yet and everywhere online said they were chanted and loud.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

"who will ever forget the last man standing match these 2 had earlier this year"

Genuine question...when was that?


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



MrJT said:


> Nah, the reverse. Ambrose will be about to win it...Trips interfers costs him Reigns becomes champ then trips and reigns hug and raise arms as the new autority...end show.


Hmmmm. I don't think your scenario is as likely as mine, but I definitely prefer yours. Imo, Reigns just looks like a natural heel.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That'd be the dumbest ending ever. Why didn't he just take the title now then?


:rockwut umm, because Haitch said you can go directly into the final of survivor series or start at the bottom. plus you do know this is a soap opera with storylines lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



mgman said:


> Holy shit, the crowd sounds are so obviously edited, it's fucking distracting.


I usually call bullsh^t when people claim this, but it's very noticable tonight. I have my headphones on and the background noise is strange as hell


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



The One said:


> Reigns looks like a badass at least


Yeah, because looking like a badass makes you a good wrestler.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



chargebeam said:


> I can't wait for the live edition of Takeover London. I'll finally get to hear an unedited UK crowd. Tonight's noise sounds SOOO edited, I hate this.


The cheers and edit during the Reigns promo were Smackdown level .


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



3ku1 said:


> I have zero investment in Show with anyone at this point, seriously does he need to be in this tournament? To show his strength? What we don't know Reigns has super powers lord.


I've got Raw on in the background while i'm listening to Taylor Swift (guilty pleasure) on my phone and watching clips on youtube.

Raw is becoming a chore.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Rocky!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I think they're pretty committed to Roman as a face. 

I'll think he'll be screwed out of the title at SS. Either a corporation-style heel turn and championship win by Ambrose,

OR

Roman beats Ambrose, goes for bro hug and handshake, but Ambrose viciously attacks him. Then, Sheamus cashes in.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Did they edit out the "Boring" chants during this match? Haven't heard them yet and everywhere online said they were chanted and loud.


I heard it very briefly when HHH was talking to Roman. Then his voice got louder to where the chant was drowned out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Marrakesh said:


> The cheers and edit during the Reigns promo were Smackdown level .


They were worse they were WWE2k16 level bad


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Vince with that editing skills


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> mgman said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit, the crowd sounds are so obviously edited, it's fucking distracting.
> ...


It's pretty easy to believe the editing comment tonight as this is a taped Raw and people who were actually at the show were posting what the crowd was like live as the show happened


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Natis Cole said:


> Reigns should be fucking SQUASHING Big Show. It should be no more than a 2 minute match. Who the fuck actually takes this guy serious?


Been asking myself that question for the last 6 years


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Give me Rollins over Reigns any day, at least he would give you a laugh. Roman why so serious.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



witchblade000 said:


> I heard it very briefly when HHH was talking to Roman. Then his voice got louder to where the chant was drowned out.


People who went to the show said they took place during the match, too, though.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*I can't believe WWE edited the crowd this badly.

This company never ceases to surprise me. :lmao*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The better story telling for this Reigns thing would have been Reigns squashing big show


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

END. THIS. MATCH.


----------



## U.F.O. (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Who do you guys think will become the new WWE World Heavyweight Champion at Survivor Series?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> *I usually call bullsh^t when people claim this*, but it's very noticable tonight. I have my headphones on and the background noise is strange as hell


Why? It's basically been proven they do it time and time again.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



birthday_massacre said:


> They are talking about Reigns :grin2:


:ha :ha nope :ha


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Roscoe7 said:


> What's the point watching any of Reigns matches from now until the main event of Survivor Series? You can all but pencil this piece of shit into the finals. Can't wait to see this talentless fucker fail as a champion.


Can't be any more shitty then Seth Rollins title reign.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I usually call bullsh^t when people claim this, but it's very noticable tonight. I have my headphones on and the background noise is strange as hell


I heard half a chant partly fade out and suddenly disappear while some reverb'd crowd noise suddenly appear, sort of like putting a cup into the ear. All sorts of trippy shit; just read the spoilers for the show from a live report and they said the crowd chanted stuff like "You fat bastard". It's pretty obvious they're trying to edit over all that.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*The crowd booed the shit out of this match live.

So they edit the crowd to make them sound dead.*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Crowd is doing the wave, and Big show looks less blown up than Reigns.


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

WWE is pitiful. But I love it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



3ku1 said:


> Give me Rollins over Reigns any day, at least he would give you a laugh. Roman why so serious.


Honestly Roman didn't even need to laugh, just show some personality. Triple H was totally serious during the whole segment but he showed personality and charisma all the time. Roman would do well to inject some lfie into his character, too dull.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Just purchased tickets to the Raw after Survivor Series.

Based off of the spoilers, hopefully it's a decent show following Survivor Series.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That feeling when you hit the fast forward button on your DVR controls and it tells you you're watching live TV

:mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I wonder if Roman will have the energy to kick out at two. I'm worried guys :regns2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*










There IS a We Want Mantaur sign in the crowd...

Still, this match sucks worse than it ever has. I'm already looking into something else to watch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *The crowd booed the shit out of this match live.
> 
> So they edit the crowd to make them sound dead.*


yeah they just put ambient crowd noise over the actual crowd it sounds like.


And you can hear when Reigns went down for that punch the boos then it quickly was turned down


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*But they kept the fucking we are awesome chants :ha :ha :ha*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I've always wondered if Big Show fans really exist.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I do like that move from Reigns


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Hennessey said:


> Can't be any more shitty then Seth Rollins title reign.


Actually it can, and it well. Rollins reign was not shitty at all.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Roman Reigns just kicked out of the chokeslam, gee who could've seen that coming...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

HE KICKED OUT AT TWO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :CENA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

THEY EDITED OUT THE BORING CHANTS

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Oh gee. Big Show lost. I am like so totally sho0cked, lol.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

That was god awful.

Orton/Show from Survivor series was better than this.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Reigns wins :yes :yes :yes


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I hope someone recorded during the show. I'm gonna go on Youtube tomorrow and listen to the actual crowd reactions.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

OMG Reigns is into the QF I can't bolieve it what a match!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

10/10 match


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Roman definitely got fans out in UK but yea it sound edited in some parts.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

No fucks given for the opening promo and match.

I remember England having great crowds, hopefully it gets better.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

fake cheers :lol :lol .


----------



## Roscoe7 (Oct 19, 2013)

U.F.O. said:


> Who do you guys think will become the new WWE World Heavyweight Champion at Survivor Series?



With that opening promo, I think the WWE has made it clear Reigns is gonna win.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Dude, it was said that Reigns was booed.
> 
> It's well-known that WWE edits crowd reactions.
> 
> Also, you do realize I'm a fan of Reigns, right?*


I was there. He got very few boos just complete apathy from the crowd


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

My God. He kicked out of the chokeslam. 

Who'd have thunk it? ?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Hey. Who is surprised by this result? Anyone?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*Roman does the clothesline strikes in the corner*
Crowd makes retarded noises "oioioiouou" and then "let's go (fade-out)". And the crowd's screams are not even synced with the strikes.

Nice editing, you monkeys.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

How the fuck did Kalisto get in this?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Look at the amount of geeks in this tournament lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Hennessey said:


> Can't be any more shitty then Seth Rollins title reign.


Rollins' reign has been the best since CM Punk's.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

so the final four will be Ambrose, Owens, Reigns and ADR

Finales will probably be Ambrose vs Reigns.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Hoping Kalisto wins the whole thing tbh


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

With the obvious reigns vs Ambrose final match does this mean Ambrose becomes the new authority champion?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

JBL actually said, "what a great match", I can never take anything he says seriously again.


----------



## 50ShadesOfKayfabe (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



A-C-P said:


> It's pretty easy to believe the editing comment tonight as this is a taped Raw and people who were actually at the show were posting what the crowd was like live as the show happened


I was there, it's definitely edited.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Why is Cesaro not on the other side of the bracket. Damn WWE is a joke!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Maybe too far, but when they cut to the crowd cheering, was that possibly just a celebration from a different part of the night? Seemed an odd reaction based on the whole crowd up til that point.

Also Kalisto? Why the fuck is Kalisto in the title contest haha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

That lightning... Every single time :lol :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*THE BROOOOS OF DESTRUCTOOOO!*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

No Bray because they feel they gotta marry Wyatts to the Taker feud and cant crossover, even though this tourney could have a huge interweaving of that story. Well shit, no Wyatt, no early Cena and no surprises: couldn't be more obvious who is winning though really I guess it shouldn't have been a question from the start.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



TripleG said:


> How the fuck did Kalisto get in this?


Name out of the hat I guess. Same way as Titus and Stardust.

:lmao The He-Man lightning sound effects


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I never saw that ending coming. The odds that were overcome.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Roscoe7 said:


> With that opening promo, I think the WWE has made it clear Reigns is gonna win.


It is as obvious as it was in the previous tournament to determine the #1 contender.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Rookie of the Year said:


> JBL actually said, "what a great match", I can never take anything he says seriously again.


*Your first mistake was listening to him to begin with.*


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Kalistro singles push to sell those masks


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



gaz0301 said:


> Maybe too far, but when they cut to the crowd cheering, was that possibly just a celebration from a different part of the night? Seemed an odd reaction based on the whole crowd up til that point.
> 
> Also Kalisto? Why the fuck is Kalisto in the title contest haha


He is one of the best wresters in the company to be fair lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Those effects were so cartoonie and bad. 

I didn't know jobbers were able to contend for the WWE Title now.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



KuritaDavion said:


> I just don't see them wasting the Ambrose turn for a couple months feud and then as soon as Brock wins the rumble he's forgotten when they can get mileage out of those two after WM where as they can do a quick Owens or Sheamus title run, Reigns wins it back and it sets up the WM title match.


This wwe


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TripleG said:


> How the fuck did Kalisto get in this?


That Up Up Down Down exposure sure helps apparently.

-searches bracket for Cold Beer-


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Fear the cartoon lightnings!


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

How much are they changing the crowd noise?


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Rookie of the Year said:


> JBL actually said, "what a great match", I can never take anything he says seriously again.


What the fuck is he supposed to say jeeze if you really hate everything the WWE does why do you continue to watch?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I'm confused, where is Brock in this tournament?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



TripleG said:


> How the fuck did Kalisto get in this?


Pinned Mr MITB last week. Way more credible than Titus Fucking O'Neil (who I like, but is the least qualified to enter the tournament- Miz is a former WWE champ, Breeze is a former NXT no. 1 contender... Okay, stretching, but still better than "breast cancer spokesman".)


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Its been roughly 40 minutes into the first post-Rollins show and I already miss him. So, so much...


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This tournament is full of irrelevant geeks outside maybe 2 or 3 guys it's not even funny. It's fucking sad, really sad.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

WWE kill me with their attempts to equate the Godwinns 2.0 to being the next Undertaker and Kane!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Headliner said:


> Those effects were so cartoonie and bad.
> 
> I didn't know jobbers were able to contend for the WWE Title now.


Is wyatt in the brackets? I must have been daydreaming lol.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Bray's paying his respects for a guy that took down Rollins last weekend.

Sorry Bray, you did nothing to Kane....you're a fraud.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

It still makes me laugh that Austin is on the cover of that game :maury


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Cesaro Section said:


> No fucks given for the opening promo and match.
> 
> I remember England having great crowds, hopefully it gets better.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Editing


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Huge pop for Kevin Owens


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This show sucks. They fucked this up already . Let's go KO tho


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Feels so fucking weird seeing a Dalkeith lad (Darren Fletcher) on Raw :lol


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Rooney nice.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

No Hogan no buy.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The Manchester United. Okay Cole


----------



## Roscoe7 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hennessey said:


> Roscoe7 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the point watching any of Reigns matches from now until the main event of Survivor Series? You can all but pencil this piece of shit into the finals. Can't wait to see this talentless fucker fail as a champion.
> ...



Trust me, if he wins as a face then we are in for a title reign full of super booking that we haven't seen from even the likes of Cena. Itll be much worse than Rollins reign. Theres no way Roman can open up Raw routinely with any kind of promo so let's hope to God he becomes the Authorities new golden boy so HHH can hold his hand when it comes time to talk.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

KO time


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Owens about to shit all over England.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

they edited out the Owens pop :ha


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

wow !! Wayne fucking Rooney in a wwe show ?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



sabrefan1979 said:


> What the fuck is he supposed to say jeeze if you really hate everything the WWE does why do you continue to watch?


What gives you the impression I hate everything the WWE does just from that? I like Reigns, but the Show matches are like watching paint dry. He could just say "great/impressive win for Reigns".


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dev21589 said:


> This show sucks. They fucked this up already . Let's go KO tho



Stop watching maybe?


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

God KO is so great on the mic as a heel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Owens is the best heel in the WWE bar none


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Like Owens would get a cut!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Kevin Owens.

take a fucking bow son.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Owens is so awesome. And he's right about the change.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*Owens cutting great heel promos as usual :drose*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I love KO's new shirt.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Kevin Owens is the best heel they have, bar none.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

If you don't have pockets for your ring gear, you ain't shit!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That was a good promo by KO.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

He mocked the Queen. Legend


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Preach it Owens! The Queen is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Great promo by Owens


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Titus Vs. Owens...OK, Owens is going over right?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

What a great looking belt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Just give the title to Owens. No one else on the roster comes close to his talent right now.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Holy shit those unicorn guys from Reddit got on the show.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Taking shots at British royalty. wens2


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

KO 4 Champ


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Rookie of the Year said:


> What gives you the impression I hate everything the WWE does just from that? I like Reigns, but the Show matches are like watching paint dry. He could just say "great/impressive win for Reigns".



Wasn't just to you it's just the constant bitching in these forums gets old quick. A lot of people in here should really take a break from watching or just stop all together.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Titus looking like he surprised he was allowed in England.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

People dressed as ponies fucking CRINGE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

KO with some slick new gear, but his promo was pretty meh.

Oh well, everyone has off nights.



chargebeam said:


> Hey. Who is surprised by this result? Anyone?












Repped.



TripleG said:


> How the fuck did Kalisto get in this?


The same way Titus O'Neil and Tyler Breeze did. 8*D


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*Great promo by Kevin Owens :clap*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Headliner said:


> Titus looking like he surprised he was allowed in England.


Lmao, omg :lmao


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Crickets for Titus...........LMAO


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Owens is the best option in this poorly conceived tournament.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Owens is simply the fucking best.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

They should've AT LEAST made those brackets a little LESS predictable. fpalm


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Let's see how Fat Fuck Owens beats Titus here.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

My problem with British crowds is that they are kind of smarky? But the moment you insut them they'll turn into marks and hate you. It's so easy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Commercials already? Damn...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Nice to see Titus getting a little singles shine. Might be time to dump Darren sooner or later.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Phaedra said:


> Is wyatt in the brackets? I must have been daydreaming lol.


I didn't see him. With the amount of geeks and jobbers in this tourney they should have just cut it to 8. On first glance you would think this was an IC or US title tourney.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



SHIV said:


> Owens is the best option in this poorly conceived tournament.


Owens would make a great authority guy.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Who do you guys think is getting the biggest pop of the night? aige


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Abisial said:


> People dressed as ponies fucking CRINGE


They're dressed as magic unicorns. Power of positivity dude.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



SHIV said:


> Owens is the best option in this poorly conceived tournament.


*This. Him & Ambrose are the only guys who should win it.

Sadly, that's most likely not the case.*


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

sabrefan1979 said:


> Stop watching maybe?


Basic ass fuck like.u lol so I'm gonna stop watching my dolphins cause we suck? Lol I watch cause I think they'll get better. Hearing how they edit the crowd out pisses me off to the rxtreme


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Just for the record Kev, a lot of people in the north of England don't like the Royals either.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

If Wayne Rooney performs well tonight i am hoping WWE buy out his contract.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Another legit WHC contender in Titus. Right on the cusp of Superstars tag match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Let Owens win the title and drop the IC title. Then put Ambrose in a program for the WWE title. Little Roman can do the IC scene for a while.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Just give the title to Owens. No one else on the roster comes close to his talent right now.


He's that very good obnoxious heel. If this wasn't as close to them trying up to set up Mania as it is I'd be sure he was winning the title.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Raw was awesome.... I think. It may be the alcohol talking.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I'm pretty sure Kurt Angle, Jericho, Edge all shot that same promo KO just did tonight at some point in their careers. 

I'm not impressed seeing it repeated tonight.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

It is just sad, how little star power their is in the WWE when guys like Titus or Kalisto fill up most of this tournament bracket for the fucking world heavyweight championship.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



SHIV said:


> Owens is the best option in this poorly conceived tournament.


Him along with Reigns and Ambrose. Everyone else is just SMH


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Headliner said:


> I didn't see him. With the amount of geeks and jobbers in this tourney they should have just cut it to 8. On first glance you would think this was an IC or US title tourney.


I was seriously surprised at some of the names they randomly threw in there. 

We know the right bracket is going to culminate in Ambrose vs Owens right? 

i didn't take that close a look at the left bracket with Reigns but it's Reigns vs ... well who knows. 

so Reigns vs Ambrose at SS?


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Anyone knows if taker will appear on raw tonight or not ??


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Of course the final will be Reigns vs Ambrose :mj4


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Seriously they better not edit out the crowd singing paiges theme


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Let Owens win the title and drop the IC title. Then put Ambrose in a program for the WWE title. Little Roman can do the IC scene for a while.


Owens as WWE champ? LOL

Against Ambrose in a feud?

Thank god we're just fans :lol


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dev21589 said:


> Basic ass fuck like.u lol so I'm gonna stop watching my dolphins cause we suck? Lol I watch cause I think they'll get better. Hearing how they edit the crowd out pisses me off to the rxtreme



What are you about 12?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I have the feeling this tournament will be an embarassement of epic proportions.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Is that a Lets go Rooney, Rooney sucks chant?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I still can't get over the fact that they're having Roman win the tournament all over again just to make him look strong.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



obby said:


> Of course the final will be Reigns vs Ambrose :mj4


Yep, it is as predictable as a broken record.


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I'm guessing no Brock in the tournament cause he's taking time off again till the Royal Rumble maybe?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Owens as WWE champ? LOL
> 
> Against Ambrose in a feud?
> 
> Thank god we're just fans :lol


Ambrose vs Owens would be a much better feud and match than Reigns vs whomever.


I love how Owens trash talks in the ring. HIs character is so great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I am really convinced that Titus is going to win this match. :eyeroll


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

sabrefan1979 said:


> What are you about 12?


Hmm nah around 26. Your basic comments are lame troll


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

JBL chant? All these chants are coming out muffled. Definitely some editing going on.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



TNA is Here said:


> My problem with British crowds is that they are kind of smarky? But the moment you insut them they'll turn into marks and hate you. It's so easy.


It's already been proven they are editing them tonight, why are people still going on and on and on, complaining about them?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TNA is Here said:


> I have the feeling this tournament will be an embarassement of epic proportions.


The possibility for that is definitely there :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



sabrefan1979 said:


> I'm guessing no Brock in the tournament cause he's taking time off again till the Royal Rumble maybe?


Isn't it hunting season?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Phaedra said:


> I was seriously surprised at some of the names they randomly threw in there.
> 
> We know the right bracket is going to culminate in Ambrose vs Owens right?
> 
> ...


That's what I'm thinking.

Bold prediction here but maybe Ambrose goes heel. It would benefit Ambrose much more than it would benefit Reigns. Reigns really can't afford to go heel right now with Cena and Orton (two top babyfaces) gone.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Owens looks much bigger then i remember him being.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

This was their chance to give someone completely different a chance with the belt and they blew it.

im talking about WADE BARRETT of course


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Well, that wasn't a great match either.

But the right man won.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

And people think WWE doesn't edit shit.

:ha

Tonight is proof.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



B. [R] said:


> I still can't get over the fact that they're having Roman win the tournament all over again just to make him strong.


Reigns is the strong hoss that we need! :vince3


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Can't understand ANY of the chants.

This is almost unwatchable with the editing


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That was a shit match. First 2 matches have been so slow.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Michael Cole as usual makes no sense. How is a rollup stealing a victory?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

That was different. Nice move Titus.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I never saw that ending coming. The odds that were overcome.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Holy shit. I'm 2/2 so far. I'm on a roll.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Owens powerbomb has to be the most protected finisher in the roster now, no?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

"Boss Hogg from Gunsmoke."

You're too old to mess that up JBL, and I'm too nerdy for knowing you did.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens wins and provides more for his family wens2

The Kevin Owens Show after SvS :yoda


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



birthday_massacre said:


> Ambrose vs Owens would be a much better feud and match than Reigns vs whomever.
> 
> 
> I love how Owens trash talks in the ring. HIs character is so great.


It probably would have a better match but as a WWE title feud, hell nah.


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



birthday_massacre said:


> Isn't it hunting season?



Exactly LOL.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Like for real guys that Kevin Owens win I never saw that ending coming. The odds that were overcome.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Ohh Sister Rene<3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



A-C-P said:


> Owens wins and provides more for his family wens2
> 
> The Kevin Owens Show after SvS :yoda


"HE HAS A FAMILY, DAMMIT!"

:jr


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Hottest nun ever, Renee.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Tits look so small. Before her tits looked huge


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Was hoping KO would of legit stole JBL's hat.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> It probably would have a better match but as a WWE title feud, hell nah.


Depends who booking the feud. If they booked it like they would in NXT it would be amazing. the promos alone would be things legends are made of, especially if they didnt give us goofy Ambrose


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

THE C WORD.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*Paige just made a subtle cunt reference to Charlotte. I'm sure the Brits caught it.*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> Owens powerbomb has to be the most protected finisher in the roster now, no?


Cena kicked out of it in Owens' debut, so I'd say no.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> And people think WWE doesn't edit shit.
> 
> :ha
> 
> Tonight is proof.


The delusion is real in some.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

HBK on commentary at WM 13

:lmao

Fake knee injury. Do commentary at WM main event.

:ha

What a guy.

:hbk1


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Tribute to Sid's poop


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I've just realise Ambrose has to face both Breeze and Ziggler on route.

Anyone else worried he'll take advantage of two distractions to get through instead of just winning clean?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Why is Renee dressed like a nun?  I've seen her look much hotter in the past. Makes Paige look deliciously trashy by comparison though. God bless push up bras.

Overall though, Renee > Paige.


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Loose Reality said:


> Hottest nun ever, Renee.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Renee is so attractive .


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Take out the B(itch) and then at Survivor Series, take out the C(unt)

Pretty clever, Paige. :jericho2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Are they still making a distinction between Demon Kane and Corporate Kane? lol.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Couldn't use Taker's first title win.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Sid/Taker sucked. Best part of that match was before the match. When Bret came out to whine, Sid powerbombed him, grabbed the mic and said "Now you take your whiney ass on out of here" :lol


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Paige just made a subtle cunt reference to Charlotte. I'm sure the Brits caught it.*


What did she say?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Vårmakos said:


> Cena kicked out of it in Owens' debut, so I'd say no.


To be fair is there ANYTHING Cena doesn't kicks out of?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Vince reinforcing his decades of pushing mastodons.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The semen Kane


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



TNA is Here said:


> I have the feeling this tournament will be an embarassement of epic proportions.


*It already isn't?*


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Yup, Paige subtly calling Charlotte a cunt, and Becky a bitch.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Paige's Titty game is on point tonight...sheeeiiiit!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I hope Wyatt does the lightning tonight so I can have a good laugh.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jim Ross said:


> The semen Kane


:Oooh


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



obby said:


> This was their chance to give someone completely different a chance with the belt and they blew it.
> 
> im talking about WADE BARRETT of course


Or just create a good story and potentially elevate the few legitimate guys they have. 

No need to give the belt to someone like Ziggler or Cesaro :shrug. Would be a total waste of time given how they are viewed backstage.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



gaz0301 said:


> I've just realise Ambrose has to face both Breeze and Ziggler on route.
> 
> Anyone else worried he'll take advantage of two distractions to get through instead of just winning clean?


I was thinking the same thing. If Ambrose can't beat Breeze clean that's fucking pathetic. Ambrose never actually beats anyone credible clean, there is always some fuckery. The matches that he does end up winning clean, are usually against geeks.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



CretinHop138 said:


> Yup, Paige subtly calling Charlotte a cunt, and Becky a bitch.


That wasnt really subtle at all...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



gaz0301 said:


> I've just realise Ambrose has to face both Breeze and Ziggler on route.
> 
> Anyone else worried he'll take advantage of two distractions to get through instead of just winning clean?


He should win clean so they can make him a threat for when he faces Reigns at SS.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



mattheel said:


> That wasnt really subtle at all...


PG though.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Female Miz?


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

This match is going to be awesome


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Still can't believe Lilian is 50 :sodone


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*Damn, crickets for Becky. I turned up my volume and I still can't hear a crowd reaction. Those half assed claps though :ti*


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The crowd looks dead. Damn.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Where did Becky Lynch's awesome smoky entrance go?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Becky be looking damn good though.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This is the sexiest wwe match in a while.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*Hopefully this match delivers.*


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Natis Cole said:


> I was thinking the same thing. If Ambrose can't beat Breeze clean that's fucking pathetic. Ambrose never actually beats anyone credible clean, there is always some fuckery. The matches that he does end up winning clean, are usually against geeks.


Didn't he beat Cena clean?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Would tap the ever-loving shit out of Paige (and Renee).


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Still can't believe Lilian is 50 :sodone


:homer


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Natis Cole said:


> I was thinking the same thing. If Ambrose can't beat Breeze clean that's fucking pathetic. Ambrose never actually beats anyone credible clean, there is always some fuckery. The matches that he does end up winning clean, are usually against geeks.


Very mcuh my concern. He need s the clean wins.



birthday_massacre said:


> He should win clean so they can make him a threat for when he faces Reigns at SS.


I'd like to think so, but I don't trust creative to give him that build.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Bechy talent is way more than miz please don't insult her


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Would tap the ever-loving shit out of Paige (and Renee).


Once you tackle them, we'll give you a shot at Charlotte. :vince2


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Still can't believe Lilian is 50 :sodone


I didn't know she was 50. Pretty damn impressive! Nice sig btw..


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Paige not getting any reaction, positive or negative, at all? In England? Another case of editing or dead crowd? Strange edit to mute if so, you'd think they might dub in boos if anything.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



islesfan13 said:


> What did she say?


*This P is gonna take out the B and deal with that C.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

More like Baby Mare, than Baby Flair.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I just realized the girl waving her arms on those porn ads is Becky


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Would tap the ever-loving shit out of Paige (and Renee).


Paige look like she don't take showers b.

Pussy probably smell of cigarettes & dog piss.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Almost a Steamboat arm drag. Not bad Becky.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Becky's thighs tho.. Fuggggggggg :homer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Paige not getting any reaction, positive or negative, at all? In England? Another case of editing or dead crowd? Strange edit to mute if so, you'd think they might dub in boos if anything.


its editing, UK crowds are always lively


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Paige look like she don't take showers b.
> 
> Pussy probably smell of cigarettes & dog piss.


Lmao :lmao
That's hilarious


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



SHIV said:


> More like Baby Mare, than Baby Flair.


I laughed.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



SHIV said:


> More like Baby Mare, than Baby Flair.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Boring chants??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Quick tag me in and make this a three way. :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Paige look like she don't take showers b.
> 
> Pussy probably smell of cigarettes & dog piss.


Welp, I'll be willing to be the guinea pig on here to either confirm or deny to my WrestlingForum.com pals.

:Seth


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I thought the crowd would've been louder than that.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Can Paige not afford new fishnets?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I'd happily let these two kick my ass in a triple threat.


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Wow Becky goes over.


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

YES! Becky wins!!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

HELL YESSSS


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I never saw that ending coming. The odds that were overcome.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

OK, what fucking sense does that make to have the number one contender lose before her PPV title shot. 

Good grief.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Loose Reality said:


> Can Paige not afford new fishnets?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I guess not, she should give Emma a shout if it's too costly.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Was the crowd still awake? Check their pulses...WWE may have killed an entire crowd.....heartless bastards.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Da boos for manbearpig


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Wow, didn't expect Becky to win that one. Why would you job the number one contender for the divas title when she has a title match coming up. Paige should've faced a geek and won.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

loud boos for Charlotte


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

:ha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Cool to see Paige rocking her Union Jack boots again.

:lol at these limeys booing Becky as soon as she won and Charlotte as soon as she ran in for the save.



MrJT said:


> Paige's Titty game is on point tonight...sheeeiiiit!


PTO (Paige's Titties Out) > PTO (Paige Tap Out)

8*D


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

How come no accidents happen these days. How funny would it been if that table collapsed.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*Charlotte should've tripped and fell.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*The crowd isn't edited. You can hear the boos for Charlotte, and woos.*


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Bechy won yes yes yes yes


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

They left the Charlotte boos in :ha


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Remember when the Hometown hero would win? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Umm....whats the point of a submission move on a table?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Paige nailed that segment, she is so good as heel! But Damn Charlotte needs to watch where she runs, nearly hit that poll lol.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Cole: "NOT ON THE TABLE!"

Dude, she's just doing a submission move.


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

How would doing the PTO on the announce table be anymore effective?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

lol Borelotte coming in to massive boos, she is the worst I swear that with Roman as champ we will have two dull characters holding the titles.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I'm still waiting on them to get rid of these damn stables and have more than one female wrestling feud on the show. Naomi, Sasha Banks, and Becky Lynch need to establish themselves in singles competition.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I fail to see the point of Paige jobbing (though dirty) if she's the number one contender?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This was supposed to be a divas contest, Damnit not two divas and a Charlie


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Was this the booing people were talking about? :lmao

such drama queens


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Baby Flair :lmao 
"Baby Flair's still got a lot to prove Maggle!"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



YES.YES. said:


> Anyone knows if taker will appear on raw tonight or not ??


I'll never tell. :evil


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Don't worry Becky I'll take care of your body.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Natis Cole said:


> Wow, didn't expect Becky to win that one. Why would you job the number one contender for the divas title when she has a title match coming up. Paige should've faced a geek and won.


because the wWE booking is stupid. the always do stuff like that

they odnt know how to book a proper build up

Its just like how they had Ryback job the monday before his IC title match with Owens


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Chicks shouldn't storm the ring. So awkward running the ramp.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Stone Hot said:


> They left the Charlotte boos in :ha


:lmao

Holy shit, that is hilarious.

:ha


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Did they try and cover the boos with woos?

It's like Moleman...I was saying woo!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Charlotte running through there like "giddyup horsey"!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Good match, too bad the crowd wasn't into it. It looks like Paige and Becky have some good chemistry together. I'd love to see a fued between them down the road at some point.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

BECKY WON :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Charlotte booed to death :lmao


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



gamegenie said:


> WWE kill me with their attempts to equate the Godwinns 2.0 to being the next Undertaker and Kane!


Lol fantastic comparison I thought they seemed familiar, The Ministry of Darkness version.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Makes absolutely no sense to put Dolph vs Miz insted of Breeze.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

Should have done a Ram-paige through the table.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

I hope that Taker segment isn't dark. One of the loudest reactions I've ever heard live. Would be a travesty if it was dark!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Commentators should avoid any reference to Charlotte being in a "stable".....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> Makes absolutely no sense to put Dolph vs Miz insted of Breeze.


Maybe Breeze will cost Dolph the match and vice versa to set up their match at SS?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Nice Undertaker week looks great


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Jim Ross said:


> I guess not, she should give Emma a shout if it's too costly.


Lmao! Says I need to spread rep but damn that was a good one.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I still say Undertaker 1997-1999 was his best.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Becky probably only won because 
"PAIGE IS A HEEL DAMNIT!"


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Paige losing in England = Paige getting the title at SvS.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Paige look like she don't take showers b.
> 
> Pussy probably smell of cigarettes & dog piss.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



birthday_massacre said:


> Maybe Breeze will cost Dolph the match and vice versa to set up their match at SS?


We'll see.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

HBK, Austin, and H on set together.

:dance :dance


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Undertaker week huh? Well, time to go make up a new e-mail address..

[email protected] has a nice ring to it.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> Makes absolutely no sense to put Dolph vs Miz insted of Breeze.


Has to be that to set up the interference and the PPV match.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> Makes absolutely no sense to put Dolph vs Miz insted of Breeze.


Breeze is gonna cost Ziggles his match, and vice versa in turn. Gotta further their silly feud that most people don't care about.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> Makes absolutely no sense to put Dolph vs Miz insted of Breeze.


It does if Breezus interferes and costs Ziggler the win, giving us Ambrose vs. Miz in the second round.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Those boos for Charlotte were nuclear!

Glad so many others see the stupidity of the PTO on the table. The crowd cheered initially thinking someone was going through the table, I don't think physics would allow it though-Divas aren't heavy enough to break the table.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> We'll see.


That is how I would book it, but this is the wWE and they are not very good at common sense booking


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I remember as a kid having a dream that Undertaker and Paul Bearer were leaving a grocery store (they were slow walking like Taker normally walks), when Taker slipped on a puddle of water and DIED. Paul Bearer screamed in his high pitch voice "OH NOOOOOOO TAKER'S DEAD". Taker's druid song played and a bunch of druids came to pick up Taker's dead body:lmao

Swear to god this happened in 94 or 95:lmao


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



birthday_massacre said:


> because the wWE booking is stupid. the always do stuff like that
> 
> they odnt know how to book a proper build up
> 
> Its just like how they had Ryback *job the monday before his IC title match* with Owens


Yeah that was very stupid as well lmao he looked even worse though. Jobbing to a guy who barely ever wins matches clean, hell Seth barely wins at all.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I noticed no New Day members in the tournament.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I remember as a kid having a dream that Undertaker and Paul Bearer were leaving a grocery store (they were slow walking like Taker normally walks), when Taker slipped a puddle of water and DIED. Paul Bearer screamed in his high pitch voice "OH NOOOOOOO TAKER'S DEAD". Taker's druid song played and a bunch of druids came to pick up Taker's dead body
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LSD is a hell of a drug :ha


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I actually didnt mind paige losing. Becky needs a prominent win. 
Making both look strong. These two girls know each other like the backs of their hands.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



CretinHop138 said:


> Paige losing in England = Paige getting the title at SvS.


"Wins and losses don't matter" -Nikki Bella _The longest reigning divas champion in history_


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Superbowl is better than Olympics or World Cup?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



RetepAdam. said:


> It does if Breezus interferes and costs Ziggler the win, giving us Ambrose vs. Miz in the second round.



Probably end up with Miz vs. Breeze. Vince sees money.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Look at us guys, we are mainstream.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Paige look like she don't take showers b.
> 
> Pussy probably smell of cigarettes & dog piss.


you know you would still go down on it though. aige


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's the portion of the show where WWE verbally felates themselves


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Natis Cole said:


> Yeah that was very stupid as well lmao he looked even worse though. Jobbing to a guy who barely ever wins matches clean, hell Seth barely wins at all.


The WWE is terrible at putting two guys in a match together that both need a win.

there are tons of jobbers on the roster, anyone in a PPV match shouldn't be losing the week before said match.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Raw is pretty bad so far


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*

"Ha ha" at that list! WrestleMania and the Final Four are the same weekend next year (FF on Saturday and Monday, WM on Sunday), and they're only a few hours apart. 

I will be attending both.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Headliner said:


> I remember as a kid having a dream that Undertaker and Paul Bearer were leaving a grocery store (they were slow walking like Taker normally walks), when Taker slipped on a puddle of water and DIED. Paul Bearer screamed in his high pitch voice "OH NOOOOOOO TAKER'S DEAD". Taker's druid song played and a bunch of druids came to pick up Taker's dead body:lmao
> 
> Swear to god this happened in 94 or 95:lmao



















Taker's got nothin' on Paul Bearer's head bobbin'.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Forbes showing ignorance... Everyone knows the World Cup is far bigger than the superbowl.

And this show is as boring as I rhought it would be. Maybe I'll switch to Nitro.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

What kind of card can they pull off to get 100,000 people to attend?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

A random Samoa Joe appeared in that video package. I'll take it.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Why didn't I know of this event?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I always knew Dixie Carter was working for the WWE.


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Kabraxal said:


> Forbes showing ignorance... Everyone knows the World Cup is far bigger than the superbowl.
> 
> And this show is as boring as I rhought it would be. Maybe I'll switch to Nitro.



I know LOL forbes Olympics are bigger too obviously.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

LOL Miz got new music. Oh wait no he doesn't, it was just jobber intro playing his music all the way out.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Headliner said:


> I remember as a kid having a dream that Undertaker and Paul Bearer were leaving a grocery store (they were slow walking like Taker normally walks), when Taker slipped on a puddle of water and DIED. Paul Bearer screamed in his high pitch voice "OH NOOOOOOO TAKER'S DEAD". Taker's druid song played and a bunch of druids came to pick up Taker's dead body:lmao
> 
> Swear to god this happened in 94 or 95:lmao


I think we've just hit the highpoint of the show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Forbes showing ignorance... Everyone knows the World Cup is far bigger than the superbowl.
> 
> *And this show is as boring as I rhought it would be. Maybe I'll switch to Nitro.*


*

For only $9.99 Maggle :jbl*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Oh look, it's Miz


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Kabraxal said:


> Forbes showing ignorance... Everyone knows the World Cup is far bigger than the superbowl.
> 
> And this show is as boring as I rhought it would be. Maybe I'll switch to Nitro.


were those numbers world wide or just US?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Miz gets the jobber entrance so we all know who wins


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The Battle of Hollywood.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Why is this guy dressed like a hobo?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

sabrefan1979 said:


> Superbowl is better than Olympics or World Cup?


That was totally ridiculous.

The list shouldve been 
Fifa world cup
Summer/winter olympics
Rugby world cup
Super bowl


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Videos online of the Paige reaction and match. The wwe edited the sh!t out of the show. But why? Could have just added in boos.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler.

This is a part of a tournament to crown a World Heavyweight Champion.*


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



birthday_massacre said:


> The WWE is terrible at putting two guys in a match together that both need a win.
> 
> there are tons of jobbers on the roster, anyone in a PPV match shouldn't be losing the week before said match.


Completely agree. The show needs more enhancement matches.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Ham and Egger said:


> What kind of card can they pull off to get 100,000 people to attend?


I always thought it would be weird going to a wrestling show without knowing the card before hand.


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



birthday_massacre said:


> were those numbers world wide or just US?


I thought they said world wide but really wouldn't make sense if they did.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



gamegenie said:


> you know you would still go down on it though. aige


I'm a nasty motherfucka so you probably right.

Get me drunk enough & I'm eating a random bitch's ass from the club.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Wow they put in a lot of canned crowd noises tonight, jeez its the same one they used for the past 15 years.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I'm thinking about throwing a WF get together the Friday before Mania.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> This is a part of a tournament to crown a World Heavyweight Champion.*


And they have to continually remind you that Miz main-evented a WM because literally all anyone remembers is Rock, Cena, and that gif of HHH not shaking Miz's hand.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

What a horrible rest spot by miz

"Let me just twist your ankle while you lay on the mat"

My god....Brutal RAW so far...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Dat championship belt with Rollins' logo...:mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> Kabraxal said:
> 
> 
> > Forbes showing ignorance... Everyone knows the World Cup is far bigger than the superbowl.
> ...


*

So worth it... Was watching the ep where Sting hooked up DDP and they both went to the rafters. Crowd lost their shit and it felt like I was watching it live. Getting to the Luger win soon I think.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Super Bowl is huge. Wouldn't be too surprised. NFL is probably the best business on EARTH.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Ham and Egger said:


> What kind of card can they pull off to get 100,000 people to attend?


Reigns is gonna put asses in those seats. He's gonna be the biggest draw this business has seen in a long time. They will sell every last ticket, mark my words.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I hate that inverted backbreaker miz does. It never looks like it has any impact behind it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

WWE editing this match too. Saw a much louder version online. Whats the deal? How do they decrease the volume anyway?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Hawkke said:


> Why is this guy dressed like a hobo?


Miz has the worst trunks I seen on any wrestler. 




He should be wearing Johnny Cage attire. 

It would make him look interesting.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Miz doesn't seem like the kind to spend that much time in the gym. His butt is giggly.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Cole obviously doesn't know what "showstopper" refers to.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

islesfan13 said:


> WWE editing this match too. Saw a much louder version online. Whats the deal? How do they decrease the volume anyway?


B/c the evil terrorists in the crowd are not cheering who they are supposed to :vince2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Oh my God! A Superkick ended a match?!?!?! YAY!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



islesfan13 said:


> WWE editing this match too. Saw a much louder version online. Whats the deal? How do they decrease the volume anyway?


The crowd mic levels, the ring side mics, and the music levels are all separate.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I never saw that ending coming. The odds that were overcome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



islesfan13 said:


> WWE editing this match too. Saw a much louder version online. Whats the deal? How do they decrease the volume anyway?


I don't know the technacalaties of it. But WWE is billion dollar business with the best that technology has to offer and have been doing shows for decades. I'd imagine it's pretty easy for them.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Okay, legitimately surprised that Breeze didn't interfere in that one.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Wow, someone just actually won with a superkick. I'm legit shocked.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Ok so Breeze didn't cost Dolph the match. Let's see if Dolph costs Breeze the match.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Miz looks like Joey Tribiani


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



TNA is Here said:


> Miz doesn't seem like the kind to spend that much time in the gym. His butt is giggly.


Why in the hell are you noticing Miz's butt?


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Ambrorse vs dolph oh yeahh baby


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

fuck this shit , i thought they have Breeze cost Ziggler the match


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So the Superkick is a finisher again now :ha


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Love to see Ziggler as champ guy works his ass off, his kicks look great. I know Ziggler as champ is long shot to no chance but I can dream lol.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Super Bowl is huge. Wouldn't be too surprised. NFL is probably the best business on EARTH.


The Superbowl isn't even half as popular as the Fifa World Cup and no NFL is not the best business on earth because Apple is the biggest and most valuable business on the planet.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*This RAW has been boring as fuck so far.*


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Yoooooooooooooo that SS was fucking dope, I remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

That's probably the closest Ziggler will ever get to holding up the WWE title.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Stone Hot said:


> I never saw that ending coming. The odds that were overcome.


really? You were not surprised that Breeze didn't cost Dolph the match"?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

HBK'S SS 2005 babyface performance.

My goodness, what a GOAT that man was in the ring.

:banderas


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Ambrose to job to another midcard feud. Surely they wont.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

"I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!" :mark:

God I miss those days.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS" :bryan

:ha


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



sabrefan1979 said:


> Love to see Ziggler as champ guy works his ass off, his kicks look great. I know Ziggler as champ is long shot to no chance but I can dream lol.


I actually rewinded that, because I honestly Ziggler looks good with that belt. The only guy I've seen do so.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Every time I hear that lightning sound effect, I expect to see an image of Castle Greyskull.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

:lmao So Taker comes back from the grave, Kane gets a fluke tag title win. Seems about equal.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



islesfan13 said:


> WWE editing this match too. Saw a much louder version online. Whats the deal? How do they decrease the volume anyway?


You know a good live DJ can mix multiple tracks at the same time? Controlling volumes on various mics from a crowd or even altering various frequencies to lower and raise volume is child's play with practice


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



birthday_massacre said:


> The crowd mic levels, the ring side mics, and the music levels are all separate.





Stone Hot said:


> I never saw that ending coming. The odds that were overcome.


Oh forgot about the ring side mics. Paige just posted her ridiculous pop and music and the wwe blatantly lowered it. The entire crowd were singing her song. I knows shes heel but they can easily attribute the reaction to her being in England.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Push_Miz said:


> fuck this shit , i thought they have Breeze cost Ziggler the match


Lol yeah, maybe when he faces Ambrose, not Miz. Miz is used as an enhancement talent these days.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



TripleG said:


> Every time I hear that lightning sound effect, I expect to see an image of Castle Greyskull.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



TNA is Here said:


> Miz doesn't seem like the kind to spend that much time in the gym. His butt is giggly.


Thanks for letting us know you were staring at Miz's butt. :ha


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Kane and X-Pac had way more plot/dynamic difference in story to tell again today than Kane and Daniel Bryan. 


In fact WWE could air 1998-1999 of Kane and Undertaker and it would probably be the best RAW of the night. 


Sucks they have to dig into post WWF era. WWE garbage with less than memorable moments.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*The good thing about Breeze losing in the first round is that Ziggler can eat a protected loss by having Breeze interfere in his match, assault Ambrose, DQ Ziggler, and continue their feud through the PPV. It also helps Ambrose since he can rarely beat people with his own finishing move without assistance from THE BIG DOG :reigns2.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Phantomdreamer said:


> The Superbowl isn't even half as popular as the Fifa World Cup and no NFL is not the best business on earth because Apple is the biggest and most valuable business on the planet.


Not when you take into consideration the NFL only has 16 games per year and still manages to make BILLIONS of dollars per year. They're not around year round to make money from games. They're the shortest season of all of the sports by a huge margin and still manage to make billions per year and have the best ratings of all of the sports, too. It's absurd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Getting to see Bryan in any capacity on RAW :sodone Hell No was great.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I love how the commentators so nonchalantly say Wyatt consumed their souls. :laugh: :laugh:

"Wyatt claims to have consumed their souls! More on that later!"


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Why why why whyyyyyyyy did they have to make the Kane scenes so corny!? Fluke Tag team title win and a cash in on a depleted Rey Mysterio. How about use one of his returns such as the one in 2000 or 2002 where he saves the American flag. God I hate creative!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



RetepAdam. said:


> It does if Breezus interferes and costs Ziggler the win, giving us Ambrose vs. Miz in the second round.


:mj2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



TripleG said:


> Every time I hear that lightning sound effect, I expect to see an image of Castle Greyskull.


That lightening sound effect isn't even there creation. :maury





https://youtu.be/FJ2oz1wzH2o


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Loose Reality said:


> Ambrose to job to another midcard feud. Surely they wont.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This is Ambrose sole purpose of existing. They don't want him going as far as Reigns and Rollins, hell even Rollins was made to look like an enhancement talent while he had the top belt in the company.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I really did enjoy Team Hell No.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Wait, did the match end? I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Not when you take into consideration the NFL only has 16 games per year and still manages to make BILLIONS of dollars per year. They're not around year round to make money from games. They're the shortest season of all of the sports by a huge margin and still manage to make billions per year and have the best ratings of all of the sports, too. It's absurd.


Not to mention FIFA is the most corrupt sports league in the world.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Jim Ross said:


> That lightening sound effect isn't even there creation. :maury
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That same effect was definitley in Scooby Doo though.

I remember that shit from when I was young :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> HBK'S SS 2005 babyface performance.
> 
> My goodness, what a GOAT that man was in the ring.
> 
> :banderas


It's good, but his performance at SS 2003 was up there as one of the best ever as part of Team Austin.

On topic, I know these are technically the qualifying matches, but haven't enjoyed these tournament matches so far. It's like Bizarro World- I enjoyed the lengthy talking segment, but am finding the actual wrestling a bit boring at the moment.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Cesaro Section said:


> I love how the commentators so nonchalantly say Wyatt consumed their souls. :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> "Wyatt claims to have consumed their souls! More on that later!"


Yeah, cause that is a totally normal thing to say. Like at least one of you say WTF? wtf does that even mean? is he a cannibal? has he killed two men? what? at least kayfabe it, don't just treat it like Ambrose is going to tell us why he lost his mind or something lol.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Quite fitting Del Rio uses a move called the backstabber..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

still can't believe ADR won the title like that.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Cross Armbreaker>>>>>Stomp from the top rope


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Hey Del Rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Not when you take into consideration the NFL only has 16 games per year and still manages to make BILLIONS of dollars per year. They're not around year round to make money from games. They're the shortest season of all of the sports by a huge margin and still manage to make billions per year and have the best ratings of all of the sports, too. It's absurd.


Oh I agree with you, the NFL is massive, makes billions and is the most popular sport in America. I was not arguing any of that but it still is not even close on a global scale compared to the Fifa World Cup.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Still can't believe they jobbed Cena clean to this charisma vacuum. Smh


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for the Mexiamerican national anthem :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

oh great, the #1 channel changer is back in the wwe. and could there be any less chemistry with him and zeb? why are they paired together? good booking, really good, yup.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

ADR looking shiny as hell with all that baby oil on him:mj4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Fuck The Haters.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

"MexicanAmerican"


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

:larry at this promo


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Del Rio is in shape!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Great MexiAmerica preaching...like we really needed to hear that. Thankfully he is getting "What?" chants.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Officially Heel huh?


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I love Zeb.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Horrible gimmick to give Alberto. 


Why can't they give Alberto a drug cartel kingpin gimmick.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

We don't give a shit about Mexico or America so, yeah. 

seriously fuck off with your racism. 

hahahaa, the semi pop for scottish independence lmao. I don't know how to take that lol.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

"Germany already tells you what to do." Shots fired.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

:lel at Zeb referencing how Scotland wanted to GTFO of the United Kingdom.



KuritaDavion said:


> Why in the hell are you noticing Miz's butt?


TNA is Here = VinceMcMahon.

Remember how Vinnie Mac wanted Miz in trunks due to liking his legs and booty?


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Its true, we don't


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Zeb :ha


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Nothing Colter said there as untrue.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Isn't ADR and Zeb being haters right now?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Alberto got pecs & arms now? Holy shit :lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

jesus christ, del rio is almost as bad on the mic as titus. stfu man


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I'm upset that Del Rio has not said "El Perro" once since he's come back.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Dutch is such a good mouthpiece. Such a good heel. They should get Buh Buh Ray to turn heel and join Dutch and just bury the crowd. I think they could start a riot.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

MexiAmerica gimmick was dead on arival, how it even got greenlit I have no clue.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Go back to AAA you fuck.


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



gamegenie said:


> Horrible gimmick to give Alberto.
> 
> 
> Why can't they give Alberto a drug cartel kingpin gimmick.



Pee Gee.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Vince created another gimmick of himself here I see :lmao

First Sheamus trying to kill all the "midgets"

Now Zeb and ADR get to call all the fans "haters"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Phaedra said:


> We don't give a shit about Mexico or America so, yeah.
> 
> seriously fuck off with your racism.
> 
> hahahaa, the semi pop for scottish independence lmao. I don't know how to take that lol.


I marked


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Phantomdreamer said:


> Oh I agree with you, the NFL is massive, makes billions and is the most popular sport in America. I was not arguing any of that but it still is not even close on a global scale compared to the Fifa World Cup.


If the NFL was global, they'd probably be making trillions, nevermind billions. Wouldn't be surprised if they takeover globally in the next decade or so. They are playing more and more games over there every year and are having some very good results from over there.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



TripleG said:


> Every time I hear that lightning sound effect, I expect to see an image of Castle Greyskull.


Or Scooby-Doo and the gang figuring out mysteries.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



gamegenie said:


> Horrible gimmick to give Alberto.
> 
> 
> Why can't they give Alberto a drug cartel kingpin gimmick.


Because that's the gimmick you want to give a guy who left the way he did.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I forgot how great Zeb was. :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

ADR still shows he is bereft of any charisma to English speaking audiences.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Sasha <3


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Poyser said:


> I hope that Taker segment isn't dark. One of the loudest reactions I've ever heard live. Would be a travesty if it was dark!


There's no way it was dark, they were building up to it all night and there's no way they'd end the show on a random bray wyatt promo.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The WWE is awful at booking non white wresters


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Sasha Banks is fine, yo.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Berto looks like he's going to be sick on the stage saying Viva Mexamerica.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

WWE needs more managers


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Alberto got pecs & arms now? Holy shit :lol


He got in shape while in Lucha Underground. 

Too bad he's returned back to this garbage show that aren't going to use him right.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Give Del Rio the Kerwin White gimmick.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

How the fuck did Zeb did not get nuclear heat when he called them a sub species of human beings????


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

That MexiAmerica gimmick is......:rollins4


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Hot banks hot


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Phaedra said:


> Berto looks like he's going to be sick on the stage saying Viva Mexamerica.


It's like he realizes what a shitty gimmick it is, and that maybe he made a mistake in coming back.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dr. Middy said:


> I'm upset that Del Rio has not said "El Perro" once since he's come back.


Don't forget piss ant.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Why Zeb, Why?
:bean


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Naomi just what the fans have been waiting for.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Sasha :lenny


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Uhh Zeb, the UK don't have a problem with Mexico.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Phaedra said:
> 
> 
> > Berto looks like he's going to be sick on the stage saying Viva Mexamerica.
> ...


 It'd be great if he quit and left.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

del rio's problems have nothing to do with his booking... it doesn't matter how u book him, at the end of the day, all he can do is wrestle anyway. that said, his booking sucks, but then again, so does he.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I wanna tear sasha's tiny lil pussy up like it's never been torn up!!


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Oh btw, keep an ear out for the We Want Sasha chants.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Sasha is looking especially sexy tonight. :banderas


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Raw SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



A PG Attitude said:


> There's no way it was dark, they were building up to it all night and there's no way they'd end the show on a random bray wyatt promo.


That's what I thought. Was really shocked some people were saying it was.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

No Nikki at the moment, who do we look at? Feeling a lot of withdraw symptoms .


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

shutupchico said:


> del rio's problems have nothing to do with his booking... it doesn't matter how u book him, at the end of the day, all he can do is wrestle anyway. that said, his booking sucks, but then again, so does he.


Lucha Underground made a Del Rio/John Morrison feud interesting :draper2


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> If the NFL was global, they'd probably be making trillions, nevermind billions. Wouldn't be surprised if they takeover globally in the next decade or so. They are playing more and more games over there every year and are having some very good results from over there.


Quite possible, it's certainly getting more popular globally. We were not talking 10 years down the line though, we're talking now and it's not as popular now. I still believe that NFL will never be as big as 'soccer' as Americans call it but that is just my opinion, time will tell and it certainly is possible that NFL will catch up but I just don't see it myself.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I'm amayyyy ayyy zing


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

did they give Natty generic jobber music too


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Sasha Banks!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dr. Middy said:


> It's like he realizes what a shitty gimmick it is, and that maybe he made a mistake in coming back.


It's more like he realises that parity and unity is being used to garner heat. He remembers why he left, he's just paying for his retirement with this last run. But for him it's like taking the devils coin.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

There's now a sasha section.

But she don't connect vince.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

That song is cringeworthy.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Tamina looks so out of place


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Please make Sasha's theme the default theme for team BAD.

Naomi's theme. :ugh2


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

How has Sasha managed to make something as simple as walking so hot?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I can't wait for them to split Sasha from these two, she is too good for this Team Bad nonsense. Either that or make her the Boss of the team. Anything else is just well...bad.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Wow, looks like Natalya left her adameve.com outfit on


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Nattie vs Naomi:tucky


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Sasha Section
:banderas

" Paige is the most over diva "
:ti


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Natayla trying to get the crowd on her side. Sorry girl your vaccum well always suck up all the energy.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Dem Sasha Section Signs!


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Sasha with the reaction of the night so far!

Those Sasha Section signs! :mark:


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Sasha section! The amount of Cesaro section signs later is incredible.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

For fuck's sake, Vince. We want Sasha.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

One of my complains of the Dutch and ADR pairing is that ADR can't keep up on the mic. Don't do that whole back and forth.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Dear Lord. Way to troll the audience. Keep cock teasing Sasha and giving us Botch Booty instead. :eyeroll


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Natalia with those Brutus Beefcake tights!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*I never get tired of the weekly "WE WANT SASHA!" segment :drose*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

naomi looking good tonight. in my opinion, replace banks with cameron in team bad. would be interested in a banks naomi feud for the title.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Phantomdreamer said:


> ShowStopper said:
> 
> 
> > If the NFL was global, they'd probably be making trillions, nevermind billions. Wouldn't be surprised if they takeover globally in the next decade or so. They are playing more and more games over there every year and are having some very good results from over there.
> ...


Let's not forget the US viewership for actual football is increasing in leaps and bounds. Or, that worldwide, UEFA champion's league still has more presence that the NFL.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Hey , Natalya's outfit is somewhat see through.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Phaedra said:


> It's more like he realises that parity and unity is being used to garner heat. He remembers why he left, he's just paying for his retirement with this last run. But for him it's like taking the devils coin.


That sounds about right too. Sad, because he was so good outside of WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

ha ha ha Nattie gets a jobber entrance and wins the match.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Sasha Section
> :banderas
> 
> " Paige is the most over diva "
> :ti


Paige is still the most over, everywhere. Sasha has barley been in wwe a month, who won the title on their first night, oh yeah that's right.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Does Natalia even care anymore?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Go Sasha show em how it is done.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Phantomdreamer said:


> Quite possible, it's certainly getting more popular globally. We were not talking 10 years down the line though, we're talking now and it's not as popular now. I still believe that NFL will never be as big as 'soccer' as Americans call it but that is just my opinion, time will tell and it certainly is possible that NFL will catch up but I just don't see it myself.


I'll never be as big until non US teams are involved. You can't have a tournament of all US teams, call the winner world champions and think other countries will give a fuck. (and for the record I quite enjoy NFL)


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

That sharpshooter looked worse than the rock's.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



3ku1 said:


> Natayla trying to get the crowd on her side. Sorry girl your vaccum well always suck up all the energy.


She wasn't trying to get the crowd on her side, she was trying to get them to chant "We Want Sasha" to piss off her opponent. I mean really..


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Jim Ross said:


> Tamina looks so out of place


Why is she even there?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

wwe minimizing the boos for Nattie, seriously


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*HAHAHAHAHAHA THEY PUT THE GLASSES ON HER HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :LOL*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So much trash piled upon so much trash


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Nats getting desperate usuing Sasha to pander. Well Sashas babyface heat is gone, crowd hates her now lol.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Natalya with the glasses :lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Disgusting?

I almost got my pants off watching this Cole, you shut your mouth.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I can't front. Putting the glasses on her was lulzy.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Sasha's voice makes me lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Horrible Sharp Shooter!


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

They may have the worst entrance music


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> That sharpshooter looked worse than the rock's.


ha was thinking that too till i realized she was just positioning herself for deuce's sister's superkick.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



KuritaDavion said:


> Why in the hell are you noticing Miz's butt?


Hey leave me lone Miz's ass was disturbing like Bastian Booker in a massage salon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

SASHA FROM BEHIND!!! :curry2


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Creative way to feel time, show flash backs of the zombie and the demons career.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Those piped in boos for the banks statement. Not a single boo was heard at the arena :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Lita was hot a hell as that bride.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

2005 Era Raw.

What a time to watch the WWE.

Good & bad :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Jim Ross said:


> Tamina looks so out of place


a faction got to has muscle. 



Sasha Banks = Triple H
Naomi = X-Pac
Tamina = Chyna


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

oh man, we've not had a fake wedding in ages. Let's have another one please lol.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

that pop :ha


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Jim Ross said:
> 
> 
> > Tamina looks so out of place
> ...


Because no one likes her and her darker complexion works with B.A.D. Not my personal statement, just how WWE thinks.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Portabella.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Clumsy ass match between naomi and natalya.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Everytime they show a flashback it's from a time that is a better product than it is now. :lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

ARE YOU NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

2 segments I'd let them away with it, but 3 segments now where they're really not selling Kane. It's pretty crap.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Phaedra said:


> oh man, we've not had a fake wedding in ages. Lets have another one please lol.


We just had one at RAW 1000


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

FAUGH A BALLAGH!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Still love Sheamus' entrance theme.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

barrett is still carrying the fuckin septor around? joke. only king booker could pull off the gimmick


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> 2005 Era Raw.
> 
> What a time to watch the WWE.
> 
> Good & bad :lol


Oh yes.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dr. Middy said:


> Still love Sheamus' entrance theme.


Yeah but I still miss too many limes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Everytime they show a flashback it's from a time that is a better product than it is now. :lol


Yep, it really highlights the shortcomings of today's product.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



finalnight said:


> We just had one at RAW 1000


That counts as ages ago though lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

"Sasha Section"? Really? And even the signs are the same the Cesaro Section ones. ut

Oh well, at least Kang Barruh and 1-800-FELLA's tag team is pretty much legit now.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Why would Sheamus need to be in the tourney? He has the briefcase..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Amazing Mick Foley / Mankind hasn't made an appearance yet in this Undertaker celebration. He must be on bad terms with WWE.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

A lame Raw so far. A shame, because the last, like, 3 episodes of Raw have been fairly good, in my opinion. Seems like the streak is coming to an end tonight though.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Everytime they show a flashback it's from a *time that is a better product than it is now*. :lol


Exceptions include the 2010/2013 & 2014 SSeries build up's respectfully all the way from the FAILED Cena joins the Nexus angle in 2010, the 2013 demotion of DB from the main event to make way for Big Show's #234543 turn & last years MEANINGLESS Authority's job are on the line, since the Authority is STILL going on today.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



gamegenie said:


> Amazing Mick Foley / Mankind hasn't made an appearance yet in this Undertaker celebration. He must be on bad terms with WWE.


Or he couldn't get any of his stand up shows booked in England since he'll only travel now if he has stand up in the same area


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



gamegenie said:


> a faction got to has muscle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what the Team Bella should've had all along. An enforcer.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> "Sasha Section"? Really? And even the signs are the same the Cesaro Section ones. ut
> 
> Oh well, at least Kang Barruh and 1-800-FELLA's tag team is pretty much legit now.


I think Paige was the first one to get those signs in London a few months ago, then the Cesaro section signs came. I'm sure there was someone before her too


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Barrett...

What could have been!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

His music is such garbage!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

It also sounds like they just cut out Cesaro's pop instantly.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

And his opponent, Antonio "Brass Ring" Cesaro


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Cesaro needs to win here.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Volume turned off for Cesaro? new low WWE


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Barrett and Rooney amazing!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Barrett ... I FUCKING LOVE YOU!!!!! lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

That Cesaro theme is such a buzz killer.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Sheamus losing in the first round would be hilarious! :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The only man to receive a pop, damn it, is ROMAN.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Sheamus looks stupid!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

A controversial play?!

That just isn't in any way how you'd describe a football game!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So the winner of this match will lose next week to Roman...got it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sheamus can't hang with Cesaro ?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Sheamus vs Cesaro........ trying to beat that 18 year record low rating huh Vinnie Mac ?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Doesn't Sheamus have the MITB?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Goddamn, RAW is so European right at this moment. You could say it's...



Very European :cesaro












AngryConsumer said:


> FAUGH A BALLAGH!!!!!!


TFW I thought he was saying "*something something* FEEELLLAAAAA!!!" up until 3 months ago :serious:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I don't think that they will do Reigns vs. Cesaro.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I don't know if I want Cesaro to win or not.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The Cesaro Section is fired up! :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



The Power that Be said:


> Sheamus vs Cesaro........ trying to beat that 18 year record low rating huh Vinnie Mac ?


They actually had a fantastic PPV match at NOC 2014, it was the match of the night if I remember.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Hopefully Sheamus is controlling the match too much so far to win.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Ace Boogie said:


> I don't think that they will do Reigns vs. Cesaro.


they should because Cesaro would make Reings look like a million bucks


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



islesfan13 said:


> I think Paige was the first one to get those signs in London a few months ago, then the Cesaro section signs came. I'm sure there was someone before her too


I wouldn't be surprised at that, considering Cesaro Section sounding like a play on the term Cesarean Section would be too clever for the WWE suits to come up with.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Soul Cat said:


> I don't know if I want Cesaro to win or not.


He should win. At least when he loses next week to Reigns he can say he lost to the tournament winner, so it's ''not that bad''.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Why couldn't they give The Miz an easy first round win like Ryback? ut


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I really want Cesaro to bust out the UFO.

He'd be EVEN MORE over than before.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

See now.. the scary monster smoke tar chemical critter is a good anti smoking ad..
Shitty rap with pathetic attempts at shaming will never get anyone to quit smiling..


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Jim Ross said:


> Give Del Rio the Kerwin White gimmick.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

2 hours until fallout comes out in the US.!!!!!!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Yea these two don't have the most chemistry.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

WWE had a chance to knock it out of the park with a vacated title and they failed. I can't believe there is another full hour of Raw left. I feel like I'm about to pass out and I'm tempted to call it a night for the first time in years.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This match could be good so let us take a commercial break during it. :vince$


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Soul Cat said:


> I don't know if I want Cesaro to win or not.


It could lead to Reigns getting booed which would be ideal if he's turning heel and joining the authority? :draper2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Natis Cole said:


>


Wasn't Ziggler his caddy in those promos?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at that, considering Cesaro Section sounding like a play on the term Cesarean Section would be too clever for the WWE suits to come up with.


You think the wwe is handing the signs out or someone is just making many copies and passing them around?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



birthday_massacre said:


> 2 hours until fallout comes out in the US.!!!!!!


I decided I wanted it for christmas.

It was a poor decision.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> WWE had a chance to knock it out of the park with a vacated title and they failed. I can't believe there is another full hour of Raw left. I feel like I'm about to pass out and I'm *tempted to call it a night for the first time in years.*


:maury This is only the first time?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Rollins should be named the new Director of Operations while he is injured.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> TFW I thought he was saying "*something something* FEEELLLAAAAA!!!" up until 3 months ago :serious:


2K Sports apparently thought the same judging by his entrance in the game.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

HAHA Briefcase Wanker chant


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Sheamus busting out an iconoclasm! :clap


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Ace Boogie said:


> Rollins should be named the new Director of Operations while he is injured.


Nah


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



birthday_massacre said:


> Wasn't Ziggler his caddy in those promos?


I have no idea lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Knock his stupid head off!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

THIS MAN IS A MACHINE MAGGLE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Cesaro is so freaking awesome. Vince is a moron for not giving this dude a chance.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Time to go swinging! :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*It's unreal how good Cesaro is.

It's also unreal how Vince is goddamn stubborn to push him, just because he's Swiss.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Could they find a way for both men to lose?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I would love Cesaro to win the title. Turn Roman heel, get that heat, and drop to him some point. But Cesaro is awesome, he is also over anywhere he goes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Natis Cole said:


> :maury This is only the first time?


Believe it or not, yes.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I thought that was it. Cesaro needs to win this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

These two always have good matches.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I decided I wanted it for christmas.
> 
> It was a poor decision.


look on the bright side won't have to put up with the bugs they should be patched by then


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Casper is gassing out


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Headliner said:


> Cesaro is so freaking awesome. Vince is a moron for not giving this dude a chance.


But, but... he listens to the Universe!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

B


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Did Barrett pull Sheamus to the rope?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I think the crowd thought he was gonna go for the swing :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

SO much effort with this match when the winner is 100% sure to lose to Roman.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Its a shame Heyman and Cesaro didn't work out. If he had a good mouth piece he could be as big as Lesnar.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Cesaro steals the show again.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Sheamus = Zoiberg for sign of the night.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

How are they both not counted out by now? It's been like two minutes!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Cesaro didn't say that to Rooney... why you lie Cole :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Are you not entertained?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This could be a great, stiff feud, if booked properly and given adequate match times.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Natis Cole said:


> I have no idea lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Cesaro won?!?!?! 

YES!!!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Rooney somehow possessed the strength of 1000 Godfather pimp smacks.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Rooney barley hit Barrett lol.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Darren Fletcher :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I never saw that ending coming. The odds that were overcome.


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Rooney vs Barrett? lol kidding.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

:wow* That was a sick rollup by Cesaro. I've never seen it before.*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

:lmao :lmao :lmao Dat sell from _Wade Barrett_.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

EVERYBODY LOVES CESARO.

Now he loses to Reigns. Well, the match should be really good at least.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Dear God that fucking music has to go.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Cesaro did it!


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Cesaro getting buried by da look next week sadly tho


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Good news, Cesaro beats Sheamus.. Bad news, Cesaro is losing to Reigns.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

A slap? He could have punched him at least.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Barrett jobbing to Rooney. :bryanlol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



chargebeam said:


> Dear God that fucking music has to go.


It is total crap, impossible for Cesaro to truly get a pop with that damn siren.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Holy shit, I just thought of something.

Cesaro becomes the new Authority guy after they screw Reigns over. Guy isn't a great talker, but arguably the best wrestler in the company. Triple H as his manager could do wonders.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Breeze vs. Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Cesaro is so fucking over. This was the best segment of the night.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I cant wait for Cesaro to get beat by Reigns :ha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Sheamus will cash in on Reigns. I am calling it now.


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

How is Tyler Breeze in the tournament he just came up to the main roster lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Botchy SinCara said:


> Cesaro getting buried by da look next week sadly tho


What did you expect, him and Barrett got a one week push for the European tour. Back to the dregs next week


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Summer R outchea thotting like "Summer P in this thing".


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Botchy SinCara said:


> Cesaro getting buried by da look next week sadly tho


:vince5


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Dean should win in about 8 minutes. Hope they don't drag this match out longer than it needs to go.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Called it. I said they were gonna have Cesaro face Reigns to make him look like a million bucks before the tournament matchups were even announced. I thought it would happen in the first round, though, cause I didn't think they would give Cesaro a win.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



chargebeam said:


> Dear God that fucking music has to go.


Tehy should give Paiges theme to Cesaro. IT would fit perfectly.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Cesaro moving full speed ahead straight into that lolreignswins wall.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*Lol @ Barrett getting bitch slapped by actors and soccer players :ti*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I can actually see Ambrose losing this match. :ann1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Cesaro needs to use that as an alternate finisher. Very :nice


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Sheamus and Cesaro, unsurprisingly, having yet another great match to their already solid list of worthwhile bouts. :clap

On a side note, it's insane how their matches' quality is night and day when compared to the Randall / FELLA matches.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I'd love to see the reaction to Reigns being booked to squash Cesaro in two minutes. Too bad that won't happen, but I'm sure Cesaro will still be jobbing.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

At least when Cesaro loses to Reigns he can excuse himself by saying he lost to the tournament winner, so it won't be that bad.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

All about making the future champ looking as good as possible. 

Cesaro should get a pay increase following his match and loss to Reigns.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Damn, that means Cesaro/Reigns is next Monday and not Survivor Series?

And how is it possible that Cesaro is even more shredded than usual.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So this is how we will get Ziggler vs. Breeze?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Thank you Cesaro. The match quality of the tournament just went up ten-fold, and an unexpected winner too. He'll lose to Reigns, but it'll be a hell of a match, and a fresh match too.

Next, Ambrose vs Breeze! This is Breeze's Raw debut match, isn't it? Not counting the weird NXT showcase thing like a year ago.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



sabrefan1979 said:


> How is Tyler Breeze in the tournament he just came up to the main roster lol.


Don't see him winning against Ambrose, no chance in hell of that happening.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Hella a match!!! Loved it!!!!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



TripleG said:


> Cesaro won?!?!?!
> 
> YES!!!


Don't get to excited, he's gotta lay down for prince pretty Roman Reigns next week.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

If they are smart, they would do an awesome 20 min match between Reigns/Cesaro. Cesaro again shines in defeat, while Reigns looks like a million bucks with a fantastic match. 

Shit, I'm actually really looking forward to this.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Natecore said:


> Damn, that means Cesaro/Reigns is next Monday and not Survivor Series?
> 
> And how is it possible that Cesaro is even more shredded than usual.



They'll probably get more time on RAW than they would have had at the PPV.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Bluetista!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Crowds in The South are crap. WWE knew if they could get away with Reigns beating Cesaro then it would be next week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

LOL at acting like Spectre is Batista's movie


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Roman Reigns vs. Cesaro is going to be one spectacular match... I can't wait for next week.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Hollywood Rock vs Hollywood Dave.

Get it done Vince, you know you love money.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Let's face it we all know Roman is beating Cesaro. It's obvious. 

But Cesaro and Reigns are good friends and I'm sure they'll put on a hellacious match. I just wish it was on a PPV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

You can only "shine in defeat" so many times and have nothing to show for it before the crowd does actually start to shut you out. Feel bad for Cesaro, because depsite what his old geezer boss says, he clearly does connect.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dr. Middy said:


> If they are smart, they would do an awesome 20 min match between Reigns/Cesaro. Cesaro again shines in defeat, while Reigns looks like a million bucks with a fantastic match.
> 
> Shit, I'm actually really looking forward to this.



That's the whole point. They want to shut up the fans who don't like Roman's in-ring work. Cesaro can put on a 4-star match with Reigns in his sleep.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



birthday_massacre said:


> LOL at acting like Spectre is Batista's movie


lol yep, wasn't Batista in like a two minute fight or something?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dr. Middy said:


> If they are smart, they would do an awesome 20 min match between Reigns/Cesaro. Cesaro again shines in defeat, while Reigns looks like a million bucks with a fantastic match.
> 
> Shit, I'm actually really looking forward to this.


20 minute singles match you trying to kill regins ?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



sabrefan1979 said:


> How is Tyler Breeze in the tournament he just came up to the main roster lol.


Talent. He's clearly a superior talent than basically the entire bracket of participants.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Breeze, you're about to get a doing lol.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



birthday_massacre said:


> LOL at acting like Spectre is Batista's movie


Cmon don't be _that_ guy :lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Tyler Breeze making his debut against the Marty Jannetty of the shield!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Summer Rae is so fine tonight! :yoda


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Summer looks tired af


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Tyler Breeze implying Renee is ugly. :ha


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

What the fuck did summer wink at?

Or was that just a tick?


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So, is Tyler Breeze a combination of Fandango and Rico?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> You can only "shine in defeat" so many times and have nothing to show for it before the crowd does actually start to shut you out. Feel bad for Cesaro, because depsite what his old geezer boss says, he clearly does connect.


He is just not grabbing that Brass Ring.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Breeze is foreign now? What kind of fucking half accent was that?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Ambrose should take that selfie stick and ram it up his Breezy ass.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Roxinius said:


> 20 minute singles match you trying to kill regins ?


He's done it multiple times. Don't really see your argument to be honest.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Cesaro Section said:


> Let's face it we all know Roman is beating Cesaro. It's obvious.
> 
> But Cesaro and Reigns are good friends and I'm sure they'll put on a hellacious match. I just wish it was on a PPV.


*I demand a knock down drag out brawl :cudi*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Prince Pretty is in the house!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Love Tyler's entrance


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Oh shit, Breeze practically called Renee an uggo. :ambrose4

Is The Titty Master about to kill a bitch?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Renee looked pissed at Breezes comments on Dean lol. But isint Breeze ripping off Cody's gimmick in 2010? That's how I see it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Stone Hot said:


> He is just not grabbing that Brass Ring.


Vince's cock? Good for him, then.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Ace Boogie said:


> Crowds in The South are crap. WWE knew if they could get away with Reigns beating Cesaro then it would be next week.


Good point, unfortunately.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Cesaro is going to be used to make Roman look good yet many say Reigns is the future...no one who is the future should need to be carried


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Why is it that whenever they have any sort of celebrity appear on Raw, they have said celebrity beat up a wrestler?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Hey everyone look! It's TYLER!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So Gorgeous and Summer Rae isn't bad either! :duck


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Lmao the video froze.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Vince's cock? Good for him, then.


:vince


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Looking forward to seeing if Cesaro can get a great match out of Reigns.

Ambrose/Breeze should be good.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Vince's cock? Good for him, then.


Its a dirty business. Sometimes you have to do dirty things to get to the top.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

No


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



AngryConsumer said:


> Talent. He's clearly a superior talent than basically the entire bracket of participants.


He's good its just funny Kayfabe wise lol.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



KC Armstrong said:


> They'll probably get more time on RAW than they would have had at the PPV.


I have tickets to Survivor Series so really wanted to watch that match live.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

These dudes need to take steroids


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I guess The New Day match is the main event.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

If Ambrose lose with this guy i am done.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

lol Ambrose moking Tyler.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Summer Rae actually looks better now that she's not trying imitate Lana.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Summer Rae is so fucking ugly.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Botchy SinCara said:


> Cesaro is going to be used to make Roman look good yet many say Reigns is the future...no one who is the future should need to be carried


I dunno The Rock & HHH looked pretty good getting carried to top back in the 90's.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

"OH MAH GOSH-AH!!!"

That's why Summer is one of my bottom bitches. :evans


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Yup. I'd let that crackhead wreck it.

My only comment for the night.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Stone Hot said:


> Its a dirty business. Sometimes you have to do dirty things to get to the top.


I'd love to do dirty things to Stephanie! :banderas


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Krispenwah said:


> If Ambrose lose with this guy* i am done*.


Same here.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Ugliest suicide dive in the business.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Summer Rae is so fucking ugly.


Yeah, but she is blonde and have nice legs.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Amber B said:


> Yup. I'd let that crackhead wreck it.
> 
> My only comment for the night.


Oh my...


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I dunno The Rock & HHH looked pretty good getting carried to top back in the 90's.


Damn. Throwing bombs!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Ace Boogie said:


> I'd love to do dirty things to Stephanie! :banderas


Who wouldn't?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Prince Pretty can't lose his debut match.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Natecore said:


> Ugliest suicide dive in the business.


It's the only one that looks genuinely dangerous .... to the person performing it lol. agreed lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*I just realized that Tyler represents everything Ambrose hates: Social media, selfies, metrosexuals, and this entire episode is a spoiler :wee-bey* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...ng-his-photo-taken-spoilers.html#post53070882


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Krispenwah said:


> Yeah, but she is blonde and have nice legs.


I'd put that bitch in a pretzel word to Daddy.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This commercial break seems longer than usual.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ambrose gotta work on those traps for real


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I hate this Donny guy already!!!!! Show looks like shit anyways.
And man ambrose and breeze are so ying & yang!!!!

Ambose is a bacon cheeseburger.
Breeze is expensive sushi.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Natecore said:


> Ugliest suicide dive in the business.


That would be going down on Charlotte.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I like both, but it would be unfortunate , and an omen of things to come, if Tyler goes down in defeat to Dean.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Everyone thinks it will be Reigns vs. Ambrose in the finals so that may not happen.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I hate this Donny guy already!!!!! Show looks like shit anyways.
> And man ambrose and breeze are so ying & yang!!!!
> 
> Ambose is a bacon cheeseburger.
> Breeze is expensive sushi.


Not sure who is worse Donnie or that Crisley idiot.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Breeze loses first match on Raw...great


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



SHIV said:


> I like both, but it would be unfortunate , and an omen of things to come, if Tyler goes down in defeat to Dean.



Ziggler has to come out, he owes Breeze payback doesn't he?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



TheLooseCanon said:


> That would be going down on Charlotte.


You are going to give people nightmares!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



TheLooseCanon said:


> That would be going down on Charlotte.


:clap this was my favorite comment of the night.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Tyler Breeze is just a tedious Dolph Ziggler


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



TheLooseCanon said:


> That would be going down on Charlotte.


Holy fu*k :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I said Paige pussy smells of cigarettes & dog piss, well this bitch puss probably smell of nuclear toxic waste. My dick would incinerate just from the wiff.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Triple H needs to approach Ambrose about joining The Authority!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Ace Boogie said:


> Everyone thinks it will be Reigns vs. Ambrose in the finals so that may not happen.


They're so going to be the final two.
I smell Deadly Games fuckery like a mofo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Hmmm they will work in an Ambrose injury?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



sabrefan1979 said:


> Ziggler has to come out, he owes Breeze payback doesn't he?


interference by Dolph would be acceptable.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Well at least Prince Pretty has looked good in his debut.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Summer Rae is so fucking ugly.


:rock5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*Breeze's wrestling psychology is so good. It's about time someone targets an injured body part. You rarely see that anymore.*


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

This ref


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

You people are so offensive lol, lord. Breeze looks good in the ring actually. If Ambrose jobs .


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Is Ambrose crying?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

LOL at that little kid yelling at Tyler Breeze


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

What the heck was all that high pitched screaming?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



AngryConsumer said:


> :rock5


It's her face. Looks like one of her parents were mentally retarded. :shrug


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

LMAO AT THAT WEAN LOL.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

That little kid was going in on Breeze :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Breeze's wrestling psychology is so good. It's about time someone targets an injured body part. You rarely see that anymore.*


Nikki very much made a match out of that when she lost to Charlotte.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Fuck this Homeless Ugo


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Darn it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Someone punch that little kid in the throat.

Ambrose. King of the roll up pin since the indies.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

:cole: "Almost veteran instincts from Breeze!"

Well no shit, considering he's been around since 2007.

And :chlol at that little fan talking shit Breeze for his attacks on Dolph.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Ambrose you niggily hound dog lol.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

:lmao at that kid just yelling at Breeze


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

That kid :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

And THAT is how they end this match? 

Fuck me.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

"That's what you get when you mess with Dolph Ziggler." :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> Nikki very much madea match out of that when she lost to Charlotte.


*That's why I said rarely, not never.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

That uggo ref touched Tyler!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

WWE Present to you the "Shoulder Injury Tournament!".


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

LOL that kid screaming at breeze


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

"Thats what you get you idiot for messing with Dolph Ziggler"


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I think Summer is pretty hot.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So Tyler is needlessly put into the tournament and loses his first match on Raw. 

Sigh....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Amber B said:


> Someone punch that little kid in the throat.
> 
> Ambrose. King of the roll up pin since the indies.


Who do you have turning heel at Survivor Series?


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Everything Ambrose does in the ring is awkward. The guy has no ring rhythm


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 - SPOILERS THREAD - KEEP THEM IN THIS THREAD*



Mandrake said:


> I was there. He got very few boos just complete apathy from the crowd


You must have been the guy who was wearing the ear muffs coz from where i was sat the boos were very loud




3ku1 said:


> It's plain stupid Paige jobbed in England anyway, its her home town for hecks sake.


Paige home town? :no:

Norwich is about 200 miles away from Manchester which for most Americans would probably not even get them out of the state but in England it is classed as the other side of the country and in England there is still very much a north/south divide mentality. Wales,Scotland and Ireland are closer to Manchester than Norwich


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> Nikki very much made a match out of that when she lost to Charlotte.


That was like 2 weeks ago right?

That match was pretty damn good, it got great towards the last 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I cant believe WWE didn't have Ambrose put over Breeze. Don't they care about giving young talent a chance to shine?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The days back when Kane was dominant.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So no interference from Dolph or Tyler in any of the matches what a waste to not have them face each other in the tournament, specially now that they had Tyler lose his very first RAW match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So wait.. What's the main event?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Summer Rae is so fucking ugly.


Butter face IMO.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Amber B said:


> Ambrose. King of the roll up pin since the indies.












The torch has been passed :ambrose


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



TripleG said:


> So Tyler is needlessly put into the tournament and loses his first match on Raw.
> 
> Sigh....


He's going to screw Ziggler during his match with Ambrose.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

That lightening always gets me. :lmao


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



AngryConsumer said:


> And THAT is how they end this match?
> 
> Fuck me.


Yup, anytime Ambrose goes over it has to look like a fluke. Blame the writers.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Tyler Breeze looked great in his first raw match. He could be a great mid card heel if they don't screw him up


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Stone Hot said:


> I cant believe WWE didn't have Ambrose put over Breeze. Don't they care about giving young talent a chance to shine?


it was a misstep. It was obvious Ambrose had to progress further but in no way should it have been at Breeze's expense.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

They are still advertising Rollins to wrestle next week locally. :rollins2


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I cant believe WWE didn't have Ambrose put over Breeze. Don't they care about giving young talent a chance to shine?


Are you shitting me? Ambrose IS the young talent. Breeze can earn his dues.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



The_Kliq said:


> Everything Ambrose does in the ring is awkward. The guy has no ring rhythm


Ambrose is average as fuck in the ring, I gave up on that a long time ago :lol

He is entertaining in the ring with his awkwardness though.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Summer Rae is so fucking ugly.












:lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Hawkke said:


> So wait.. What's the main event?


Either The New Day match or Bray talking.


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



TripleG said:


> So Tyler is needlessly put into the tournament and loses his first match on Raw.
> 
> Sigh....


he lost by a roll up to Ambrose who is much more credible than he is and they got decent time, it didn't make him look that bad at all


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Hawkke said:


> So wait.. What's the main event?


Some Masters of the Universe lightning lol. That's the main event for life lol.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



THANOS said:


> :lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> So no interference from Dolph or Tyler in any of the matches what a waste to not have them face each other in the tournament, specially now that they had Tyler lose his very first RAW match.


They are probably saving Dolph Vs Tyler for the PPV. You can count on Breeze screwing Ziggler when he faces Ambrose because anytime Ambrose wins against a credible opponent it has to look like a fluke and Ziggler is usually protected in defeat, so this is most likely what's going to happen.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I cannot wait to see Russo talk about this lamesass tournament.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I kind of wish I had just read the spoilers now.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Ambrose/Breeze was a fun match.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Ambrose and Cesaro both working an arm injury and winning via roll up :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Yeah because Ambrose is a ten year vet. Ambrose needed the win just as much.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This loss isnt going to taint tyler breeze. Hes young and full of potential.
If he plays his cards right. Things will be okay. I see good things coming from him.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This show needs to go straight to the Wyatt segment. I'm falling asleep.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Natis Cole said:


> They are probably saving Dolph Vs Tyler for the PPV. You can count on Breeze screwing Ziggler when he faces Ambrose because anytime Ambrose wins against a credible opponent it has to look like a fluke and Ziggler is usually protected in defeat, so this is most likely what's going to happen.


Yeah it will probably play out like that. We'll see.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I wonder if they had Breeze lose as he'll interfere in Ambrose/Ziggler, you think to go after Ziggler but goes after Ambrose for the loss. Kind of like why Wyatt went after Reigns.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Man City = Ruining football since 2008.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The last time I remember them advertising a Smackdown match it didn't even happen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dan Rodmon said:


> Ambrose and Cesaro both working an arm injury and winning via roll up :lmao


Gotta love that "WWE Style."

fpalm

Mongs.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Ryback Vs Rey Mysterio!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

They silenced New Day's pop.

FUCKERS.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



The_Kliq said:


> Everything Ambrose does in the ring is awkward. The guy has no ring rhythm





LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Ambrose is average as fuck in the ring, I gave up on that a long time ago :lol
> 
> He is entertaining in the ring with his awkwardness though.


He's got goofy downs fuck swag for days. 


Still would.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Phaedra said:


> it was a misstep. It was obvious Ambrose had to progress further but in no way should it have been at Breeze's expense.


lol I didnt care that Ambrose beat Breeze to advance. I was just making fun of people who complain about older talents beating younger talents.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

It's a New Day!

It's a New Generation.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

New Day Rocks! :dance


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Edited NDys pop lol.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

JBL sound more hypnotized than Vince with Big E's hips movements.

Must've been a lot of.......skin rolling around on that bear rug.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

WAIT, there were a TON of reports saying New Day got the BIGGEST pop of the night. And listen to that low ass reaction. Muffled as hell.

MORE EDITING.

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Damn right Kofi!
Wtf is up with that?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

:dance


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Big E :ha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*New Day*


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I need that damn shirt


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Lol editing all the top pops today.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

If new day said this be racism id :ha :HA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

New Day doing Outkast references and expecting this type of crowd to get it.:lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Good to see the limeys embracing the POWAAAHHH of positivity. :dance :clap :dance :clap

And they're still so fresh (and so clean clean!)


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The Outkast reference means they win forever.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The New Day should have been in the tournament!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Amber B said:


> He's got goofy downs fuck swag for days.
> 
> 
> Still would.


Bruhhhhhhh :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Editing New Day's pops. This company deserves all of the shit that it gets.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Pff! Tss! Pff!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

These motherfuckers :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> WAIT, there were a TON of reports saying New Day got the BIGGEST pop of the night. And listen to that low ass reaction. Muffled as hell.
> 
> MORE EDITING.


Got bigger pop than Roman that's a no no for Vinnie Mac...gotta make Roman pop strong :vince2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This match is dedicated to Seth Rollins! :clap


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So every heel was silenced today?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Phaedra said:


> it was a misstep. It was obvious Ambrose had to progress further but in no way should it have been at Breeze's expense.


*Breeze will be ok. He outwrestled Ambrose, injured him, and only lost via rollup. That's how you make someone look good in defeat.*


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

"And Harry Potter sucks..."

Kofi said that so casually :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Harry Potter suck :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661374841786904577


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Harry potter sucks :ha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Roman is the Harry Potter of WWE.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I fully intend on getting a New Day Rocks chant started next week.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

New Day truly has been the shining gem of Raw week in and week out.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Too far New Day! Potter doesn't suck!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Is this the fucking main event? :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The funny thing is that while they edited out the new Day pop you can see the crowd is fully into it.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This is the fucking main event? LOOOL


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



3ku1 said:


> Roman is the Harry Potter of WWE.


Well Dumbledore did want Harry to back that ass up so you probably are right.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Saxton took the Harry Potter joke personally.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

No not these fucktards


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Oh captain, my captain! We're getting those unicorn horns out for you! :rollins

Sad that Neville got a pop even smaller than he is.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

New Day delivering again, as always.



Ace Boogie said:


> Saxton took the Harry Potter joke personally.


The salt was real :lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Jim Ross said:


> Is this the fucking main event? :lmao


Wyatts still to come.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Should have said Uso - Sucks, Uso -Sucks!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Harry Potter sucks! :bow


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Marrakesh said:


> Wyatts still to come.


Thank The Lord.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This is the last match?

Horrible effort by WWE all around tonight. Holy fuck, they better have quite a few swerves planned in the coming months.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

WWE editing the reactions to make it seem like usos are more over than the new day


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

It doesn't sound like this crowd gives a crap about The Usos either.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

New day rocks. And the guy in the TMNT tights..LOL!!!!


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Jim Ross said:


> Is this the fucking main event? :lmao


I guess so. The Wyatt Family will probably end the show with Taker or Kane returning.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So neville didn't even get a reaction in england?

I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Ehh 6 man tag? :ugh2

I think I'll pass on this Main Event. See you all next week!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

MBJ got next.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This episode has been so crappy. Taker better show up in the last segment.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> WAIT, there were a TON of reports saying New Day got the BIGGEST pop of the night. And listen to that low ass reaction. Muffled as hell.
> 
> MORE EDITING.
> 
> :ti :ti :ti


I was there and they got a massive pop.Cant believe that lame arse effort that i have just watched on t.v. I can understand although disagree when they edit boos out for guys they want over but to edit massive pops for there own employees to make it sound like crickets is just plain fucking ridiculous.Wtf is that about


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> So neville didn't even get a reaction in england?
> 
> I find that hard to believe.


Every report Is quite the contrary, WWE did some crazy editing in those 3 hours


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*I didn't read anything from anyone here about Neville getting a good pop, so that might be accurate.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I can only imagine how bad Smackdown will be this week.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

That Big E dance is epic.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I didn't read anything from anyone here about Neville getting a good pop, so that might be accurate.*


I heard he got a decent pop nothing spectacular but not pure silence


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

WWE stop manipulating things. Just shows they think they know more then the actual audience.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Stop the fucking unicorn shit, its just that, shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Berlino said:


> I was there and they got a massive pop.Cant believe that lame arse effort that i have just watched on t.v. I can understand although disagree when they edit boos out for guys they want over but to edit massive pops for there own employees to make it sound like crickets is just plain fucking ridiculous.Wtf is that about


Thanks for posting this. Glad we have some proof from someone who was there.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Big E Splash! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Cool to see that the Usos took the traditional Samoan route and tatted up their legs.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> Thanks for posting this. Glad we have some proof from someone who was there.


Great Sig!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Berlino said:


> I was there and they got a massive pop.Cant believe that lame arse effort that i have just watched on t.v. I can understand although disagree when they edit boos out for guys they want over but to edit massive pops for there own employees to make it sound like crickets is just plain fucking ridiculous.Wtf is that about


Goes to show that they don't listen to the audience nor care about what they want.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Xavier is such a jobber.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

It is probably about time for another commercial break.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Its blatantly obvious some parts they turn the mics up and others its put to a complete minimum.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

WWE ain't edit out them holy shit chants, what a twist.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

One of the Usos just just obliterated his shoulder on that dive. Brutal.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Jesus Neville nearly slammed his head into the apron jumping to the outside.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Brollins said:


> Great Sig!


Which one? His change. :lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Big E damn near killed the boy holy shit :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dr. Middy said:


> Jesus Neville nearly slammed his head into the apron jumping to the outside.


Yeah that was very close.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The Superkick is like the vertical suplex. Everyone has it in there arsenal.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Corkscrew moonsault to the outside! :clap About time those limeys popped for him. >:I


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Usos just do super kicks and splashes, such a waste of space 
Glad new day won but wwe is editing the crowd, its unacceptable


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

usos suck i want no part in usos vs new day


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Quiet for the New day win


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Neville dodged a bullet almost hitting the apron with his head, that could have been a disaster for his neck


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Natecore said:


> One of the Usos just just obliterated his shoulder on that dive. Brutal.


That is how the one got injured last time.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

"Xavier still not moving"

"But, Xavier back on his feet now"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

> Usos do stereo planchas

> Bradshaw *doesn't* bellow "WE GAWT US SOME FLYIN' USOS, MAGGLE!!!"

>


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



islesfan13 said:


> Quiet for the New day win


It is like magic.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



HiddenFlaw said:


> usos suck i want no part in usos vs new day


I do.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Ace Boogie said:


> It is like magic.


Unicorn magic.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

They will always find a way to put Cena on tv.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I didn't read anything from anyone here about Neville getting a good pop, so that might be accurate.*


Nobody around where i was sat popped big for Neville at all. In Newcastle he would get a big pop but in Manchester nobody really cared. To many people on here seem to think that just because certain wrestlers are from England that they will receive big pops.I personally couldn't give a toss for Neville or Paige.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The WWE bound and determined to give the crowd and every one of their countrymen a pin fall loss, and a big fuck you with the most boring show possible.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*This John Cena commercial for ACP Advisor-Net reminds me of @A-C-P*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Unicorn magic.


More like Vinnie Magic


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Man that New Day match I never saw that ending coming. The odds that were overcome.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I all-at-once Loved/liked and disliked raw tonight.
Not totally either way. Mixy-mix!!!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Natecore said:


> I do.


I know people don't like Usos cuz their "chant" gets annoying & they're prototypical babyfaces but fuck it they entertaining. 

I like their flips, kicks & athletic shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Berlino said:


> Nobody around where i was sat popped big for Neville at all. In Newcastle he would get a big pop but in Manchester nobody really cared. To many people on here seem to think that just because certain wrestlers are from England that they will receive big pops.I personally couldn't give a toss for Neville or Paige.


*Good to know it was accurate.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

It seems like Taker and Kane should have been off of tv longer than this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

USA with another great show, "Donny". No wonder why they need Raw so bad.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I love that Bray theme. :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Now let's hear the commentators ruin Wyatt's entrance.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

THE MASTERS OF THE UNIVERSE!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Only tuning in to Donny! for the Christie Brinkley episode because she's tasty as fuck for a 61 year old. :book


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

"I SHALL TAKE ETERNIA!!!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This corny ass no wins motherfucker :ti


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Who was Rollins giving a powerbomb when he got injured?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Lets hope for some What chants during his promo


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

With his new found powers, is Wyatt going to start firing Hadoukens in matches?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ace Boogie said:


> Who was Rollins giving a powerbomb when he got injured?


Kane


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Ace Boogie said:


> Who was Rollins giving a powerbomb when he got injured?


Kane.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Are they seriously turning down the singing too? Seriously????


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I swear WWE creative has no taste. You don't drown Wyatt's entrance with commentary and a bunch of recaps. Sigh...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

*Lol @ Wyatt's corny ass cartoon lightning :ha*


ShowStopper said:


> USA with another great show, "Donny". No wonder why they need Raw so bad.


*That's why I only watch Law & Order SVU :cudi*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Hes Got The Whole World In His Hands.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Ace Boogie said:


> Who was Rollins giving a powerbomb when he got injured?


Isaac Yankem!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Ace Boogie said:


> Who was Rollins giving a powerbomb when he got injured?


Kane was booked before Bray took his soul, so Bray did him a solid and let him out for one night.

S'all good though, he's right back in Bray's lantern where he belongs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I seriously can't believe we're ending Raw with.....a........Wyatt segment. This can't be life.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Lol @ Wyatt's corny ass cartoon lightning :ha*
> 
> 
> *That's why I only watch Law & Order SVU :cudi*


That show is awesome. Benson:

:homer

What a MILF. Great show, too.


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Ace Boogie said:


> Who was Rollins giving a powerbomb when he got injured?


Kane wasn't it?


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Stone Hot said:


> Lets hope for some What chants during his promo


Happened before but unlike Da look he didn't get flustered and turned it around


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



witchblade000 said:


> Kane





ShowStopper said:


> Kane.


I thought that was right but he is supposed to be missing. :vince3


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



91ReasonsYouLose said:


> The WWE bound and determined to give the crowd and every one of their countrymen a pin fall loss, and a big fuck you with the most boring show possible.


The show is coming across much worse on tv than it did watching it live. I am not saying i thought it was a good show because it wasn't but no way did it seem as bad as it is coming across on tv. I suppose thats what you get when you fuck about and edit most of the crowd reactions


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



KuritaDavion said:


> And they have to continually remind you that Miz main-evented a WM because literally all anyone remembers is Rock, Cena, and that gif of HHH not shaking Miz's hand.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Have they mentioned Rollins injury occurred during a match with Kane, who escaped Wyatt's imprisonment, flew to England, worked a house show, and assumingly returned to his kidnappers for more soul harvesting?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

AHAH HAHAHA I STOLE YOUR PYROS!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This crowd wants Taker!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



ShowStopper said:


> That show is awesome. Benson:
> 
> :homer
> 
> What a MILF. Great show, too.


*
She's twice my age at 51 and I don't give a fuck. Well, actually I do. She can get it. No shame.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I agree with England wanting Taker


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



91ReasonsYouLose said:


>


Triple H should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Bray is basically Fairuza Balk in the Craft.
Full of shit and probably smelling like piss and old sneakers.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Didn't they play this video package last week, or am I imagining that?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

That cheesy video package just ruined it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Wyatt closing raw, is this the same guy who was jobbed liked a clown to Reigns?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Good show


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I didn't see this coming! :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

:lmao Bray scared like a little bitch


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That video package made no sense story wise..... Just have the lightning and fire.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

DAT CGI LIGHTNING.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

It's wrestlemania all over again ffs


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Stop with the lightning LOL


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

THIS IS GIVING ME AN ORGASM... I MISS THE BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

He looks like such a chump. :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



TripleG said:


> Didn't they play this video package last week, or am I imagining that?


*Yes, and he pretty much cut the same promo about owning their souls.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

It was all Bray?


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Wow taker made the trip.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

You said you don't like CGI lightning or flabby & sick Taker & Kane well we put....


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

You know what, *fuck* what anyone says, that's still a hell of picture right there, the brothers walking side by side down the ramp. Even after so many years!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So they're gonna bow to Wyatt?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Phaedra said:


> "I SHALL TAKE ETERNIA!!!"


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This is Great!


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

TAKER AND KANE ARE BACK!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Hawkke said:


> Are they seriously turning down the singing too? Seriously????


In the arena when the Big Show Reigns match was on i could clearly hear loud chants of you fat bastard :grin2:

I didnt hear them on this tv show


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

If Wyatt ends up jobbing in this feud...lol!


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Wyatt memebers gotta come out.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Who are ya, who are ya, who are ya.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Undertaker with that Sting hair doo


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Hawkke said:


> You know what, *fuck* what anyone says, that's a hell of picture right there, even after so many years!


this. Exactly my thoughts. epicness


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Why does Kane look different?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Bray vs Taker.

Battle of the receding hairlines.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I really wish JR was on commentary right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Almost completely forgot that Rowan is back.

:ha


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



DahStoryTella said:


> If Wyatt ends up jobbing in this feud...lol!




Can't help but feel he will.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This is incredible


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I guess they don't need any help.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

:evans at the WHO ARE YA?!? chant towards Braun.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Undertaker is in great shape. 


SS only has 2 matches announced and Cena-Taker next year at WM will be amazing


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Kane just botched like a motherfucker


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Wyatt you little bitch!!! lol


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



witchblade000 said:


> I really wish JR was on commentary right now.


Yeah I really miss JR.


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Strowman is fuckin awful, he just sits there all the time like he doesn't have a clue what the fuck is going on


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So this is the corniest thing ever, but it's still really cool to see Brothers of Destruction again.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

It took two monsters to do to Strowman what Reigns did by himself? ut


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Wyatts look like jobbers right now


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Ok this Raw ending totally made up for this shit show.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This ending has given me the feels!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

That ending though !!!! :mark: That's how you end a show !


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The sooner Flabby & Sick Sr. and Flabby & Sick Jr. are off my TV the better. 

And I love both of them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Alrighty then, I guess.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

:ha at what Kane & Taker did to Wyatt :ha


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So much :mark::mark: for all of this


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Have to admit, seeing the two of them together again gave me goosebumps :lenny


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

These two old grandfathers just beat 4 guys half their age.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Great don't have to have a match at SS now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was... Um... Yeah, just don't get it. Over Kane and Taker now. Obviously not a segment for me.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So, does this mean the Wyatts are winning at Survivor Series? Seems like it to me.


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



truelove said:


> Wyatts look like jobbers right now



Pretty much. I will be thoroughly disappointed if the Wyatts don't go over at Survivor Series.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

The way Undertaker looked at Kane, a strange part of me wanted him to say. "Kane! Get the tables!"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

This ending made me feel like I was watching 1998, 2000 and 2006, and it feels great.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Yea Undertaker can fuck right off


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

I wish Saxton was sent to Main Event or some other show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Only WWE can have somebody main event their show and look like the biggest jobber on the roster. It still always has to be all about Undertaker.

Fuck sake, send this cripple and his worthless lackey to the retirement home already and push Bray. 25 fucking years. Undertaker's gonna be burying people in his 90's.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

:clap


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Kane just botched like a motherfucker


Wait, I missed it. How did he botch?


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



truelove said:


> Wyatts look like jobbers right now


They're in the main story going on right now and the final segment of RAW.. They look like stars.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Headliner said:


> Ok this Raw ending totally made up for this shit show.


My thoughts exactly.Was proper shocked when they both appeared .Thought they were just gunna do a quick shitty promo on the big screen but when they walked out i was like :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

What a Great ending to a crappy show. :mark:


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

And just like that the old ass brothers of destruction bury the Wyatt family 12 feet under well before their SS match.

What's sad is besides the Cesaro vs Sheamus match this was the most exciting thing on the show tonight :vince5


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

So what's the point in doing a match at Survivor Series if Bray just got his comeuppance now?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dr. Middy said:


> So this is the corniest thing ever, but it's still really cool to see Brothers of Destruction again.


*
I feel like I'd be marking out if I was 10. It was a good thing to do for the sake of nostalgia. I'm sure older people appreciated seeing their heroes too. I think the Wyatts are winning at Survivor Series for sure.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

Good wee bit of pro wrestling theatrics lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If Taker and Kane show up next week now they will be getting destroyed for sure.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



TheMightyQuinn said:


> These two old grandfathers just beat 4 guys half their age.


This. There is no logic to this shit at all.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I've a massive Wyatt's fan, but that segment was brilliant. I do hope the Wyatt's go over at SS though, even more so if it's 2 on 4. 

Although for some reason I could see Demon Balor crawling out between Kane and Undertaker...


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



mgman said:


> Wait, I missed it. How did he botch?


Taker went to chokeslam Braun & Kane went to punch him at the same time but Taker saved him by just holding his neck & waiting for Kane to chokeslam him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Crewz said:


> They're in the main story going on right now and the final segment of RAW.. They look like stars.


They look like stars that never win and are rendered complete impotent in every angle they have. STARS! That's what a star is in 2015, huh? 2 50 year olds destroyed all of them.

The "main" storyline doesn't even matter. It's all about the title, that's where he belongs.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> That was... Um... Yeah, just don't get it. Over Kane and Taker now. Obviously not a segment for me.


Whats anything WWE does for you?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Crewz said:


> truelove said:
> 
> 
> > Wyatts look like jobbers right now
> ...


Oh horse Shit, if that was Cena burying then it'd be different. Take off the nostalgia goggles


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

So Wyatt and his monsters get their asses handed to them by 2 50 year olds.

Fuck Vince McMahon.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

It's great seeing those two beautiful bastards side by side again but wtf with the story? Had this been 17 years ago they would have explained why they weren't consumed and everything instead of skipping 5 chapters ahead.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why couldn't this Great ending come one week later?


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

That was bitter sweet. Taker is the GOAT, but Wyatt is the current best thing in the company.

4 fucking monsters shouldn't be going down like that to 2 old dudes... 

A handicap match does nothing for them at SvS. It needs to be a 4v4. And The Wyatt Family HAS to go over. 

But they were just made to look like fools...FUCK!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

OH HELL YEAH!!! 

It just feels so awesome seeing Undertaker and Kane kicking ass besides hearing Undertaker music again as he comes to the ring is always a treat from me.

UNDERTAKER FOREVER!! KICK EVERYONE'S ASSES!!! WOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*

That ending was awesome. Anybody who doesn't like it can GTFO


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

So... is it really going to be 4 vs. 2 at Survivor Series? Because Wyatt going over in that situation doesn't really put him over.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Dr. Middy said:


> So, does this mean the Wyatts are winning at Survivor Series? Seems like it to me.


They need to but i doubt Vince will allow it. He has the horn for Taker and always has because it's the one ludicrous gimmick he came up with that actually worked.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Bray Wyatts said "the Apocalypse is Here". 

Where was it?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We need Biker Taker back.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Soul Cat said:


> So... is it really going to be 4 vs. 2 at Survivor Series? Because Wyatt going over in that situation doesn't really put him over.


They're not going over, Undertaker and Kane are. That's even worse.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Im a big Wyatt mark, but im fine with this. It's not like they were buried by Damn Cena again. It makes sense Taker And Kane paved the way for Dark Characters in pro wrestling. I am sure Rotunda loved it. The Wyatt's still looked like stars, the way they executed. Getting destroyed like that does not always mean being buried. Getting buried, is Miz headlining mania, then jobbing to ziggler.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Dextro said:


> It's great seeing those two beautiful bastards side by side again but wtf with the story? Had this been 17 years ago they would have explained why they weren't consumed and everything instead of skipping 5 chapters ahead.


This is WWE 2015 shitty writing there. They don't know what they're doing anymore.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're not going over, Undertaker and Kane are. That's even worse.


I agree. I expect them to lose.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Soul Cat said:


> So... is it really going to be 4 vs. 2 at Survivor Series? Because Wyatt going over in that situation doesn't really put him over.


Taker and Kane will probably win. This is WWE!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TNA is Here said:


> Bray Wyatts said "the Apocalypse is Here".
> 
> Where was it?


The character is on the verge of being an absolute joke. They need to fucking sort it out and give him some real credibility.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

TNA is Here said:


> Bray Wyatts said "the Apocalypse is Here".
> 
> Where was it?


Don't too much into WWE's storytelling these days. They obviously don't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TNA is Here said:


> Bray Wyatts said "the Apocalypse is Here".
> 
> Where was it?


When his 'family' of 4 got their ass kicked by 2 50 year olds.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're not going over, Undertaker and Kane are. That's even worse.


This is sad but true. :vince2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

3ku1 said:


> Im a big Wyatt mark, but im fine with this. It's not like they were buried by Damn Cena again. It makes sense Taker And Kane paved the way for Dark Characters in pro wrestling. I am sure Rotunda loved it. The Wyatt's still looked like stars, the way they executed. Getting destroyed like that does not always mean being buried. Getting buried, is Miz headlining mania, then jobbing to ziggler.


So what if he loved it? If he loved it, he's a moron. Bray Wyatt looked like god damn Heath Slater out there. That's the kind of angle they shoot when they fire somebody.

When is it going to be HIS time? These two are the stalest characters in the history of pro wrestling, they've been around so long that people don't have a memory where they WEREN'T here.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Where was the power that Wyatt harnessed from Taker and Kane....did they suck away Undertaker's age and Kane's boringness?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

When I first saw the brackets I wasn't too excited. But after tonight that's changed somewhat. I'm looking forward to Reigns/Cesaro and Ambrose/Ziggler. We are getting two face vs face matches. I'd like to see Owens vs Barrett in round two.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Age is only a number. Wish people would stop using age as an excuse. Think of something new.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> When his 'family' of 4 got their ass kicked by 2 50 year olds.


What Bray says never makes sense.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

When did Bray look like a star there, exactly? When he cowered in the corner or when he got dropped instantly?


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

They may aswell just fire all the Wyatt's, all they're doing is torturing us with this booking. You've got 4 fantastic talents who will never make it big because Vince McMahon is a fuckhead.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Only WWE can have somebody main event their show and look like the biggest jobber on the roster. It still always has to be all about Undertaker.
> 
> Fuck sake, send this cripple and his worthless lackey to the retirement home already and push Bray. 25 fucking years. Undertaker's gonna be burying people in his 90's.


Bray looked like a star, he got a chance to stand in the same ring as The Undertaker. It doesn't matter if two guys kicked the asses of 4 guys, he looked like a star. That's all that matters. :troll


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> When his 'family' of 4 got their ass kicked by 2 50 year olds.


Character-wise I mean he kicked Taker and Kane's ass a few weeks ago. You would think "The Apocalypse" is some form of "next Step" of a plan. Not just closing the lights and attacking them again, right.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> When I first saw the brackets I wasn't too excited. But after tonight that's changed somewhat. I'm looking forward to Reigns/Cesaro and Ambrose/Ziggler. We are getting two face vs face matches. I'd like to see Owens vs Barrett in round two.


Neville will probably get his win back on Smackdown.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

TNA is Here said:


> Character-wise I mean he kicked Taker and Kane's ass a few weeks ago. You would think "The Apocalypse" is some form of "next Step" of a plan. Not just closing the lights and attacking them again, right.


He was mad that Kane escaped long enough to wrestle Rollins.


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

I was genuinely happy that Taker decided to show up tonight for his fued, but that took a quick turn when they took out all 4 of them. Didnt Bray just consume their souls? How and why are they able to take out 4 guys at once? I need the power of positivity.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Ace Boogie said:


> Neville will probably get his win back on Smackdown.


Possibly. I'd like to see fresh matches. We will get two next week with Reigns/Cesaro and Dolph/Ambrose. Not sure if Dolph and Ambrose have ever had a one on one match since Ambrose went face. I'd really like to see Reigns vs Ryback in the semifinals.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jaunties said:


> I was genuinely happy that Taker decided to show up tonight for his fued, but that took a quick turn when they took out all 4 of them. Didnt Bray just consume their souls? How and why are they able to take out 4 guys at once? I need the power of positivity.


At least The New Day won! :dance


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Ace Boogie said:


> We need Biker Taker back.


A realism character? :vince4

We need CGI & cartoons dammit. :vince3


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

reigns vs big show should have ended the show yeah boo me all you want to yeah yeah same predictable end i know, the wyatts and brothers of destruction should have opened up Raw..ass backwards twilight zone shit from McMahon as usual..the genius HA!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So, here's my question. 

What point is there to having the Survivor Series match now? 

The build up, I assumed, was to see if Taker and Kane would get their revenge on The Wyatts. Well, they did that tonight, so why even bother having the match now? The heels have been chewed up, spit out, and the faces got their revenge. From a storytelling perspective, there is NO reason to have a match now. 

I mean Taker and Kane don't even need to get additional partners now. The two of them dispatched the four Wyatts easily. What is there to build to? 

And even if the Wyatts go over at Survivor Series (which they won't), they'll just be recovering from this humiliation and will probably win in a 4 on 2 match. Yeah, that makes them look good. It takes four of them to beat two guys. Wonderful.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The only way Bray is put over is if it's an elimination match, Taker and Kane eliminate his family, and Bray beats them both. But that would be at the expense of the others.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Natis Cole said:


> Bray looked like a star, he got a chance to stand in the same ring as The Undertaker. It doesn't matter if two guys kicked the asses of 4 guys, he looked like a star. That's all that matters. :troll


Uh, no, all that matters is becoming WWE Champion. Being in the ring with Undertaker has absolutely zero merit and doesn't give you any status.



> Age is only a number. Wish people would stop using age as an excuse. Think of something new.


They're fucking boring.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

mightymike1986 said:


> Where was the power that Wyatt harnessed from Taker and Kane....did they suck away Undertaker's age and Kane's boringness?


That power came off Bray's ass from a fart he had last night. That's why doesn't have it anymore. 

British Tacos.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

The Boy Wonder said:


> When I first saw the brackets I wasn't too excited. But after tonight that's changed somewhat. I'm looking forward to Reigns/Cesaro and Ambrose/Ziggler. We are getting two face vs face matches. I'd like to see Owens vs Barrett in round two.


Don't forget, a rare heel vs heel matchup coming on Smackdown.

Del Rio vs Stardust. Very strange match up, but very intriguing. I'll assume Del Rio beats Stardust clean, with Rhodes putting up a good fight, then likely getting himself involved in the Reigns/Cesaro match on Raw to screw Cesaro over?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

mightymike1986 said:


> Where was the power that Wyatt harnessed from Taker and Kane....did they suck away Undertaker's age and Kane's boringness?


Bruce Forsythe stole it to become the supreme ruler of the BBC


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> The only way Bray is put over is if it's an elimination match, Taker and Kane eliminate his family, and Bray beats them both. But that would be at the expense of the others.


LOL, absolutely no chance of that. Taker will be burying the entire Wyatt family at SS so he can look as strong as possible for his match against Cena at WM. 

Shame the fans won't boo him, they can't see the guy for what he truly is, a no good selfish old washed up has been.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So, here's my question.
> 
> What point is there to having the Survivor Series match now?
> 
> ...


It's fucking demented. Vince can't get his head out of his ass long enough to see he's ruining one of the best talents on his roster who has the benefit of longevity, for the sake of two fucking 50 year olds.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

That was absolutely awful, and this is coming from a massive 'Taker mark. I said it last week about New Day, and it's just as apt for the Wyatts tonight:

The only reason Vince ever builds a star, is to knock them back down again.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Ryan93 said:


> Don't forget, a rare heel vs heel matchup coming on Smackdown.
> 
> Del Rio vs Stardust. Very strange match up, but very intriguing. I'll assume Del Rio beats Stardust clean, with Rhodes putting up a good fight, then likely getting himself involved in the Reigns/Cesaro match on Raw *to screw Cesaro over?*


I doubt it. Most likely they will have Reigns vs Cesaro main event next week's RAW. If they give it enough time it can be a great match. I'd like to see a back and forth match between those two. An interference won't be a good idea. They shouldn't have any controversial finishes in this tournament until the finals.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

When Taker beats the Wyatts I'm going to :ha


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

JimCornette said:


> LOL, absolutely no chance of that. Taker will be burying the entire Wyatt family at SS so he can look as strong as possible for his match against Cena at WM.
> 
> Shame the fans won't boo him, they can't see the guy for what he truly is, a no good selfish old washed up has been.


I expect that to happen, yes. It's very unfortunate.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> The only way Bray is put over is if it's an elimination match, Taker and Kane eliminate his family, and Bray beats them both. But that would be at the expense of the others.


As much as I love the family, it's not about them it about Bray. And he NEEDS to beat Taker and Kane. Because if he does he can tell everyone killed them off and now he wants the gold.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Ryan93 said:


> Don't forget, a rare heel vs heel matchup coming on Smackdown.
> 
> Del Rio vs Stardust. Very strange match up, but very intriguing. I'll assume Del Rio beats Stardust clean, with Rhodes putting up a good fight, then likely getting himself* involved in the Reigns/Cesaro match on Raw to screw Cesaro over*?


Nah, Reigns is winning clean. They are not gonna make his win over Cesaro look like a fluke. They save that type of booking for Ambrose, every win Reigns picks up on Raw leading to the title match will be a decisive victory.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Why you can't create stars when you have relics who have no place in the ring anymore destroying a group booked to dominate anyone with ease
No logic
Bray is getting the final nail in his burial coffin now


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I doubt it. Most likely they will have Reigns vs Cesaro main event next week's RAW. If they give it enough time it can be a great match. I'd like to see a back and forth match between those two. An interference won't be a good idea. They shouldn't have any controversial finishes in this tournament until the finals.


Breeze is getting involved in the Ziggler/Ambrose match though.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well I wouldent say their is any point just because Taker and Kane did a beat down. Wasen't an actual match. But WWE well never progress, if they keep putting past stars over their current. WWE may turn out like WCW ironically.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> When Taker beats the Wyatts I'm going to :ha


Why would that make you laugh, talk about petty.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

You know shit is sad when people don't even think the Wyatt Family has a chance. :ha

These guys will never be able to be taken serious with this atrocious booking.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Will this match be a elimination match at Survivor Series? If so then I think Bray will be the sole survivor.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> Why would that make you laugh, talk about petty.


because i want to show that :ha is the most over used gif on this site. So I'm going to be using it a lot in my posts when it can be used in hope people will get sick of it and stop using it.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

That tournament bracket looks disappointing.

You could of replaced Titus, Kalisto with f.e Kane & Undertaker who would both lose their matches due to Wyatt interference.

Pretty sure semi's are Del Rio vs. Reigns and Owens vs. Ambrose. too predictable of a tournament.

Not a fan of the ending but then again i'm pretty convinced the Wyatts go over at PPV. Then again, even if they do, it's not really going over if it's 4 vs. 2.



Stone Hot said:


> because i want to show that :ha is the most over used gif on this site. So I'm going to be using it a lot in my posts when it can be used in hope people will get sick of it and stop using it.


:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Was playing PS4 with my buddy but we switched on RAW for certain parts Paige and Naomi especially  Wyatt segment was awesome but I was kinda hoping Kane and Taker got beaten up by the numbers game and Y2J or someone would arrive  but can't expect something big on a taped RAW. Seems to be a good episode for what it was but the brackets are so fucking lame as expected. *


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Semi-finals will obviously be Reigns/Del Rio and Owens/Ambrose.

Reigns beats Del Rio, Ambrose beats Owens.

Then expect some kind of shady finish in the finals, would like a Reigns heel turn, but think an Ambrose heel turn is more likely, but for the love of god, Dean cannot join the Authority.. He's too crazy, wild, unpredictable to be aligned with them. Reigns would be believable as their new golden boy though.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How the hell did this thread get 1984 replies.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Stone Hot said:


> because i want to show that :ha is the most over used gif on this site. So I'm going to be using it a lot in my posts when it can be used in hope people will get sick of it and stop using it.


*Well :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha is pretty much WWE in a nutshell.*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



gaz0301 said:


> How has Sasha managed to make something as simple as walking so hot?


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

Cesaro/Sheamus was the only good match of the tourney so far.

There is a lack of star power in it. Kaliso, Barrett, Titus, and Miz are geeks so why are they even in it?

Should have brought Balor (name value for the UK), Samoa Joe, Chris Jericho, and Batista (or Ryback) instead.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I get that Seth's injury was a freak occurrence that nobody saw coming, but this title tournament doesn't feel special at all. Even a few small, simple things could make it feel bigger than Raw did. Video promos from each competitor, even the ones who don't matter like Kalisto or Titus, where they talk about what winning the title means to them? Interviews afterward with the winners so far, like Reigns, Ambrose or Owens?

It really shows you just how half-assed the creative approach is when they're forced to re-write the TV product.

Fucking fire Kevin Dunn already!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I read reports that there was heavy editing on the broadcast which comprised of muted pops for heels and muted boos for the faces. 

I'm watching some of the show on DVR now (I dont do 3 hour RAWs yo) and can't help but notice that Triple H's pop in the opening segment was left intact including the crowd chanting his name while ol Trips soaked in the admiration. :HHH2


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

lol Not even Brock Lesnar is in this tourney and hasn't this guy wanted the title back since Seth robbed him of it?
Jesus Christ the WWE writing team fucking sucks.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jesus, Manchester ripped Roman when he didn't "sell out".


I've never seen some get booed so badly for doing the right thing :lol

"Yes, Roman. Do the wrong thing........................so we can have a legitimate reason to boo the shit out of you." :lmao


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Jesus, Manchester ripped Roman when he didn't "sell out".
> 
> 
> I've never seen some get booed so badly for doing the right thing :lol
> ...


When you see something like this you realise that the experiment is not working.

Even if Roman was more accepted recently. Maybe he should be regional star where you only show him at certain places like LA or any hispanic-heavy crowds.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Maybe WWE should stop force feeding who THEY think should be on top. And actually listening to their audience? What I am saying, madness. To me..

Ambrose WWE WHC: Cesaro, Wyatt, Reigns on the surface. Reigns needs to dominate midcard before he was elevated like Rock. But instead he has been force fed. It's like Vince is like I don't care what the crowd or audience thinks or wants, I know what they want. Get over your fetish for bodybuilders, and start realizing this ain't the 80's. It ain't 2000, it ain't 2004. It's 200 and bloody 15. And people want to see almost indi wrestlers pushed. They want to see Cesaro, Rollins (Check), Ziggler, Samoa Joe, Wyatt (Not indi but still). Seriousley, are the writers like a bunch of monkeys, jumping up like a bunch of morons.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Seriousley, are the writers like a bunch of *monkeys*, jumping up like a bunch of morons.


As a matter of fact, they are...










^ WWE writting team member hard at work.


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Maybe WWE should stop force feeding who THEY think should be on top. And actually listening to their audience? What I am saying, madness. To me..
> 
> *Ambrose WWE* WHC: Cesaro, Wyatt, Reigns on the surface. Reigns needs to dominate midcard before he was elevated like Rock. But instead he has been force fed. It's like Vince is like I don't care what the crowd or audience thinks or wants, I know what they want. Get over your fetish for bodybuilders, and start realizing this ain't the 80's. It ain't 2000, it ain't 2004. It's 200 and bloody 15. And people want to see almost indi wrestlers pushed. They want to see Cesaro, Rollins (Check), Ziggler, Samoa Joe, Wyatt (Not indi but still). Seriousley, are the writers like a bunch of monkeys, jumping up like a bunch of morons.



:nikkilol 
:xzibit
:lel
:kemba
:sodone


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TNA is Here said:


> When you see something like this you realise that the experiment is not working.
> 
> Even if Roman was more accepted recently. Maybe he should be regional star where you only show him at certain places like LA or any hispanic-heavy crowds.


They were literally begging him to turn heel. I don't know what WWE's plan was going into tonight, but that crowd tonight might've solidified something. Never seen a crowd ask a guy "can you fucking turn heel so I can boo you even more," before. It was surreal.















Wait, Roman's not hispanic :lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Roman is not Hispanic but he has a big fan following among Hispanics. At the event last week there were a lot of Hispanic fans wearing his merchandise.


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

Miguel De Juan said:


> lol Not even Brock Lesnar is in this tourney and hasn't this guy wanted the title back since Seth robbed him of it?


Is Brock in the UK right now?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

lectoryo said:


> :nikkilol
> :xzibit
> :lel
> :kemba
> :sodone


While you laugh at that you should know there are folks who think Owens should be WWE champ too :lmao


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> While you laugh at that you should know there are folks who think Owens should be WWE champ too :lmao


And those are people who will _never_ have reservations at Dorsia.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ambrose is the most over superstar on the roster, be far better then Reigns.


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

The HHH promo at the beginning was great. The tournament matches were entertaining. The "Mexamericrap" bit fell flat. Unfortunately, Zeb tried to rile the English crowd with insults about German and Russian influence, but even that barely raised the ire of the crowd. It was crash and burn for Zeb and ADR. If they can't highlight immigration issues while in Europe, then they should have stayed home. Everything else was meh.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

It will be a complete lose-lose situation for the Wyatt's if the SSeries match is 4v2. You either lose like some chumps even with an advantage, or you win like some chumps because you had the advantage.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> They were literally begging him to turn heel. I don't know what WWE's plan was going into tonight, but that crowd tonight might've solidified something. Never seen a crowd ask a guy "can you fucking turn heel so I can boo you even more," before. It was surreal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:grin2: He is not hispanic but for some reason he's over as Hell with Hispanic crowds. I think they see him as some kinship "brown skin brother!".


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Couple things about RAW:

-Roman Reigns won zero fans over last night. We have already seen Reigns vs Big Show this year and I personally didn't like the Triple H promo at the beginning of the show because it was a bit too long. Can't wait for Reigns vs Cesaro though.
-Paige has been on fire lately.
-The New Day delivers every week.
-Not a fan of this 'Mexiamerica' thing. 
-The final segment was decent.
-There was a couple good matches. Decent show overall but nothing special. WWE World Championship tournament could be fun.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

My summary... The tourney is a joke with fighters as Kalisto being there.

There one small question mark who will lose for Reigns... will it be Ambrose or Owens... I say Ambrose.

Further more it is a comletely joke that not one of the New Day people is in it... 

But now to the Wyatt joke... For real... I consumed the souls... bla Bla... Kane and Taker come out and clean the house. Same will happen at SS. All Bray is doing is just talk and never backed up... after his lose it all will be "forgotten" again as the match with Taker at WM or the Kane is taken away for the 1st time


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That opening promo with Triple H and Roman Reigns was interesting. It was almost like they were testing out to see a crowd reaction for Reigns if he turned heel. A lot of the first round tournament matches were predictable. The only one I enjoyed was the Cesaro/Sheamus match. It went back and forth. Glad Dean Ambrose win to give us fans hope he will get far in the tournament. I don't understand how Ziggler is feuding with Tyler Breeze yet these two do not cross paths as much. The Becky Lynch/Paige match was ok and happy Natalya is racking up wins now as well. The New Day continues to rock at whatever they do picking up the win over the Usos and Neville. Lastly, I have no idea what to make of the end angle. Kane switches roles too much and is this going to be a 4 vs 2 handicap match? RAW was average or slightly below average.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Kishido said:


> My summary... The tourney is a joke with fighters as Kalisto being there.
> 
> There one small question mark who will lose for Reigns... will it be Ambrose or Owens... I say Ambrose.
> 
> ...


Yeah he didn't back it up when he beat up taker, and took him out back lol. What does he have to back up? People in wwe talk all the time, you never say oh they never back it up, win or lose.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaat?

Cesaro advancing next round on tournament?:what

What the fuck, this is an amazing day:WOO

Next Checkpoint: Hold on at least 10 minutes against Reigns :takerlel


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw wasn't too bad this week.

As I have read on here though I think the whole tournament for the title doesn't feel remotely close to being special enough. Just some of the competitors in it, no real build for it, just seems to be lacking the importance it should have considering it is for the richest prize in the business.

Anyways good to see Cesaro and Ambrose advance that was relieving.

And the end is bittersweet for me, this whole nostalgia trip is good at times but at the same time it is ruining the product hence why I believe it is so bad nowadays.

I love seeing Taker etc but seeing him at the expense of Wyatt and whoever else is affected is far from good, no wonder we can't build stars anymore, this reliance on the old brigade is beyond a joke now.

But in the same breath I do understand why they are around, simply because there is no one to really carry the ball and run with it. The WWE has never recovered from losing 2 very important stars at the beginning of 2014, not gonna mention names and go into details we all know who they are.

Simple fact is, they don't know how to build stars and in the same token they are damaging and ruining anyone who is remotely close to being the next big star.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

Was a big let down apart from the last segment with Taker. They really could have started to shake things up but chose not to. Rollins was seriously missed more so than I expected. Even though Raw was rarely great with him he was the glue that held it together for so long that there is now a big void for a top heel. If they don't turn Reigns heel at SvS and seriously shake things up the rest of the year will be unbearable. 

The "thank you Rollins" chants on Raw were great. Just a shame HHH didn't wait till all the fans got in sync as it would've been much more effective then.


----------



## Trustafox (Nov 6, 2015)

If the tournament ends with Ambrose vs Roman, then it will not be a disappointment to me.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



3ku1 said:


> Paige is still the most over, everywhere. Sasha has barley been in wwe a month, who won the title on their first night, oh yeah that's right.


Sasha with less exposure as compared to Paige who as you said won the title on her first night, has already equaled and arguably surpassed Paige's overness in a much shorter time. In less than 5 months she is already the most over diva getting We Want Sasha chants everywhere, not just England.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Banez said:


> :ha :ha :ha


:ha


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Went to the show last night and had a blast. Started watching it now and its already pissing me off.

If they absolutely have to edit the crowd sound (they're morons for doing it), then they could try to do a good job and make it sound somewhat real. The piped in stuff is so fake and obvious, its really jarring.

When Reigns told Triple H to take his offer and shove it, the live crowd showered him with boos and jeers. Watching it now, they covered it with that crappy piped in cheer that sounds like a vacuum cleaner. 

Fucking idiots.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



Crewz said:


> They're in the main story going on right now and the final segment of RAW.. They look like stars.


You dont look like stars when two relics easily take out 4 pretty big guys half their age with ease.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

That Reigns and HHH segment was so awful. I like Roman Reigns, but he sucks on delivery and his promos are too inconsistent. Does he know that he has a voice? Why does he speak into a mic like a virgin? I just couldn't get into the segment at all because Roman was that bad.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

What an amazingly EPIC ending to the show that was. The Brother of Destruction and B.O.D vs Wyatt Family feels were fucking real. Phenomenal moment.

However, I'll change my mind and think it's the worst ending in RAW history if Bray doesn't go over at Survivor Series.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Raw was edited to fuck I was there in person and the reactions everyone got were different than what was shown


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh yeahhh, the last segment with Kane and Taker was absolutely awesome!!!!! I enjoyed every second of that segment, seing the Brothers of destruction gave me a rosebuds, it was like being in 1998-2000 again, what a good memories, I'm glad they destroyed Fat Wyatt and the whole wyat family. The segment was awesome!!!!!!

The brothers of destruction are the bests!!!!!!!!!


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

They totally destroyed the reaction for New Day! They got the second biggest pop of the night, easily. When they walked onto the stage they got a huge roar and its literally non-existant on the broadcast :taker


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Overall I enjoyed raw 7/10


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

Breeze vs Ambrose was good
BoD comeback got a huge pop,i liked it.

The rest was ok but not amazing


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

New Day got one hell of a pop I was there I can't believe they edited that on TV


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*WWE RAW: Results + Videos* - http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/134066/wwe-monday-night-raw-11-9-2015/


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

The crowd was the shits, the main event angle was the shits. 

Raw was the shits.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*HHH Killer promo, was a very good opening .. then Big Show's music hit.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

RAW was good overall i thought, crowd were superb pretty much all night.

Kudos to the guys sitting a few rows behind me that sung Becky's theme a few times. :bow


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Decent RAW ruined by atrocious crowd editing and hairdryer cheers.

Made the UK crowd seem almost dead at times when clearly it wasn't from people I know who were there.


----------



## Flare of Ra (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/09 NO SPOILER THREAD - POST SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD*



truelove said:


> You dont look like stars when two relics easily take out 4 pretty big guys half their age with ease.



Supernatural shenanigans is what this feud is being based on. If your ignoring that fact of course it's not going to come over properly, but then, your looking at it the wrong way.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

So what's the point of the Kane/Taker v Wyatt's at Survivor Series if they just beat them on RAW?

It's like Cena beating both Miz and Truth before Survivor Series in a handicap match, only to team with Rock at the PPV.

Logic states that the numbers of the Wyatt's will overcome Kane/Taker, who will get their revenge at the PPV.

Why am I seeing this but Creative aren't?


----------



## Flare of Ra (Sep 4, 2011)

Ehh, its not really the same thing at all. Cena actually beat Miz and Truth in a match. Which by the way, they were trying to sell us on whether Rock and Cena could get along, not whether they could beat Awesome Truth.

Anyway, kind of hard to book a show if the people feuding can't one up each other dude. 

Also, making a broad generalization here, but, people need to stop asking what the point is. Not everything is going to have a super relevant purpose in a wrestling program. It's just not possible. They need to have something to air at the end of the day.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ryback used to be a special attraction on tours.


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

Above average episode of RAW. And wow, that UK crowd was pretty good.
*
Positives :*

The unpredictability of certain matches. I honestly never thought Cesaro would be going over Sheamus as the winner is going to face Roman Reigns. I thought they would go the way of Reigns vs Sheamus so that Reigns won't be getting too much negative reaction. But now they have actually pulled the trigger to go with Reigns vs Cesaro! That would be a pretty interesting match (ala Reigns vs Bryan Fastlane match). Another match I look forward to is Ambrose vs Ziggler.

That opening segment with Triple H and Reigns was good. But then again, Reigns was kinda lame. Triple H was spot on. I hope the whole angle leads to a Reigns heel turn.

The main event segment was epic! The footages throughout the show featuring Taker's and Kane's epic moments was a nice buildup to the main event. And the awesome return of the Brothers of Destruction! I wish the brawl could have gone a little longer, but it's fine. 

ADR and Zeb Colter appearance to hype ADR's match at Smackdown was also a nice touch. I like the way how they are using ADR in a limited basis, making it feel a bit more special. 


*Negatives:*

Reigns vs Show was such a turn off! The match itself was ok with Show dominating and all those stuff. But what's with Reigns winning after a weakass superman punch and spear without making any other offence? And that too against Big Show? The whole match killed it for me and I had to take a 15 mins break to make me convince myself not to miss the rest of the show.

Some of the matches scheduled for the tournament. Ryback vs Kalisto? Seriously?? I would like to see Kalisto as a singles competitor, but putting him in the tournament was so random. Same is the case with Titus O Neil facing Kevin Owens. They could have replaced Kalisto and Titus with Ryder, Sandow or Axel. Atleast, these guys are singles competitors.

New Day not getting featured in the tournament! What a travesty! But then again, we got a good 6 man tag match. So I am not really complaining.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Did Tyler Breeze just lose his first main roster match ?


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Did Tyler Breeze just lose his first main roster match ?


Yes. They could have booked him in another match, instead of facing Ambrose. Maybe he should have got eliminated in the next round. 
Well, the loss was through a rollup and that too by Dean Ambrose. Things could have got worser than that.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Results + Videos: http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/134066/wwe-monday-night-raw-11-9-2015/


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

That last segment - I absolutely loved it! Bray looked a million dollars. And so did the big guy Strowman - the only guy to get the better of the Brothers? And it then took BOTH of the Brothers to get the better of him. 

So pleased it happened in front of an international audience as well - they gave it the love it deserved. It would've been improved by: a) a much longer brawl [with more back and forth] and b) the Wyatts getting the advantage due to numbers with then Sting or the third guy in the Brothers Of Destruction Survivor Series team making the save.

Either way, a highlight for me - be under no illusions, I am not averse to the creation and development of new stars: I like Kevin Owens, Neville, Dolph Ziggler, Wade Barrett, New Day, Ambrose and more. However, I needed that final segment as it once more reinvigorated my interest in a failing product.

Once again, the legends come to the rescue.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

What did you think of Wayne Rooney's slap?


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

The first time I have managed to watch through a whole RAW in a long time.

The addition of the tournament meant we were treated to a whole load of matches, matches that had to have some kind of conclusion to advance the tournament. Surprisingly there was no DQ or Countout finishes.

Daft move for the WWE to take advantage of the taped RAW to edit crowd reactions to suit their own agenda, that will only backfire the next time they have a live crowd.


----------

